# Explain your lineup thread



## kikotoot

Heyo! I figured we could have a place for people to go to to explain their current lineup  things like patterning, meaning, etc.

Mine is pretty simple, it's all about vertical pairs and horizontal alternation. Additionally, outside of being colour matching, all the vertical pairs are related! (candy canes are candy, and candy is ofc candy. eggs are hidden between flowers in spring).

the main stretch is the strange doll and popsicle, the main goal of those two is be a border on the right edge and to both be as colourful as possible. Before the popsicle, I had a flower glow wand, which connected my lineup to my avatar.


I look forward to hearing all about how you guys set your lineups up!


----------



## Corrie

Mine is literally colour coded to match Eevee which is my theme at the moment.


----------



## cornimer

My lineup is multiples of all my favourite collectibles. I call the Pierrot candy the "Tad candy" because it's the colour of Tad and his shirt.


----------



## Dim

idek XD


----------



## Zura

Pokeballs because they're the best collectibles. Nightmare egg because it's the best egg. Candies because I was forced to put them on and am too lazy to remove them.

Dat about explains it


----------



## xSuperMario64x

This is my current lineup:



It's basically just rainbow themed. Cause I absolutely love rainbows 
I'm currently missing a purple candy (really hoping someone sells me one ughhhh) so in its place I put my Nightmare Egg, since it's purple and also looks super cool.


But this is my go-to lineup:


It has the rainbow candies and all my arcade collectibles from TBT Fair 2017. The other two collectibles can be alternated; sometimes I put my two Waluigi eggs there to create the perfect lineup <3


----------



## Heyden

Yellow


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I wanted something that incorporated both my Strange Doll and my rainbow set of candies, so I went full out rainbow.


----------



## Zura

Update: candies are staying for the time being because they look pretty neat and a group. Thanks again, Miharu!


----------



## kikotoot

yeah! I'd say the candies (even on their own as a trifecta) would match your avatar and sig really well


----------



## LadyDestani

Currently, I'm just displaying all of my Halloween/autumn themed collectibles. I'm probably going to keep this lineup a little while longer since I just added the event collectibles not too long ago. But soon, I'll probably switch to the fruit lineup I completed recently for Thanksgiving, then a Christmas themed lineup in December.

I like to change things up pretty often depending on the season and my mood. I still don't have a go-to lineup at the moment.


----------



## Cress

The candies are there because they were gifts (also Jean deleted her account so the candy is my way of remembering her )
The lantern is there because in usual TBT fashion, the Halloween event that year hid it really well so I'm going to show it off.
The cake because... well scroll over it and read the message.
Mint because she's my favorite villager.
The Moon Ball because... the moon is cool I guess? And I mostly wanted to have a 6th collectible to complete the row.


----------



## LambdaDelta

matching vertical colors in a broken rainbow


----------



## Jacob

I just love these colors, they're super groovy


----------



## Nougat

Pink and pastel, basically.

Except for the Eevee egg, but working on that


----------



## Bcat

I love my feathers. I love candy. yeah.


----------



## John Wick

My Yoshi Eggs represent two dragons from that show I used to like before season 8 destroyed it. 

Drogon and Rhaegal from Game of Thrones.

The Voodoo Dolls and Candles are just dark, like the potion and fit with John Wicks lifestyle.

And the two Lucky dogs represent John Wicks two dogs. And The green candies are just food for the dogs. ^_^


----------



## kikotoot

I love the story you have going on!!!


----------



## John Wick

Thank you kikotoot! ^_^


----------



## cornimer

John Wick said:


> My Yoshi Eggs represent two dragons from that show I used to like before season 8 destroyed it.
> 
> Drogon and Rhaegal from Game of Thrones.
> 
> The Voodoo Dolls and Candles are just dark, like the potion and fit with John Wicks lifestyle.
> 
> And the two Lucky dogs represent John Wicks two dogs. And The green candies are just food for the dogs. ^_^



Your lineup looks SO good I love the symmetry!


----------



## John Wick

I like all the shades of green in yours, and I love the Yoshi Eggs of course. ^_^


----------



## kikotoot

Oh I just realized you can do a line of 6 yoshi eggs now!

that on its own + a yoshi avatar would be fairly iconic


----------



## John Wick

Not a massive Yoshi fan though, just a fan of dragons in general. ^_^


----------



## Velvet Hearts

A red/nature theme, I originally wasn't going to have (mostly) red stuff, but someone recommended I'd buy a red Cosmo and it fits pretty well (*^▽^*)


----------



## MasterM64

Honestly, I just went for a colorful lineup that worked out well in the end!  Additionally, I added a September stone to the lineup to match the background of Strange Doll more and also because it is my birth month.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Just a basic line up for Christmas next month. I don't really mind what the dates are on my collectibles, so if someone is selling something I would like in the future, I don't really mind what date it is. One of my dreams on here is to own every collectible I can get my hands on.


----------



## kikotoot

Same! with dream collectibles any date will do, for patterns and inexpensive ones though, I'm picky


----------



## AlyssaAC

Yeah, I hope one day I can own something super rare, like the flower glow wand or heart glow wand. I love those soo much. ^-^


----------



## kikotoot

I hope we get glow wands back this coming summer, I was planning on getting a star one but they sold out so i got a flower wand and a fair patch


----------



## AlyssaAC

I hope so too. I never participated in those events before, so hopefully I'll do OK. XD


----------



## Stella-Io

It's Halloweeny c:

Thou I am going to use the Wix Candy for my new lineup for Vac?o (I make whole aesthetics for my towns. I'm crazy I know...)


----------



## LambdaDelta

now it's close relation colors, horizontally and vertically


----------



## Zura

LambdaDelta said:


> now it's close relation colors, horizontally and vertically



I love your little food trio at the bottom right


----------



## kikotoot

^ the food collectibles are def underused sorta

- - - Post Merge - - -

I updated mine so it's all the candies together, and misc ones I like together (they kinda make an s shape)


----------



## BluebearL

Strange doll is one of my favourite collectables, the dark blue house was a huge triumph and the most I ever earned and paid, the cyan house goes nicely with it and both go well with my blue lineup and the eggs I will remove when I can be bothered 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Forgot my red turnip- it looks awesome next to the doll and is super cute


----------



## Laurina

Mine are the cutest.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

My current line-up has one collectible from each holiday or event (including generic ones). They include Bell Tree Weeks, basic shop collectibles, Halloween, Christmas, Easter, and TBT Fair.


----------



## Miharu

My current line up is just one of my favorites featuring collectibles I really cherish and love <3 

Houses were the first full set I've ever gotten when I first started on tbt so it's become a staple in my line up creations. My two dolls are named Dr.Strange and Prof. Strange. Was lucky to snatch one during shop and Excalibur was super kind to part with his <3 

Galaxy egg I thought would have taken me ages to find but Alolan_Apples was sweet to part with his for tbt + collectibles! 

Frost and Aurora Eggs are gorgeous so I'm happy to have been able to get them as well. And ofc my pikmin addiction can never be stopped so there's the Pikmin egg C:< I love how the eggs matches so well with the dolls hahaha!


----------



## kikotoot

I really do love your taste in eggs


----------



## cornimer

My new lineup actually has a theme so I will explain it; each pair of my favourite collectibles has a guard  so Samosa is guarding the kaleidoclovers, Jingle is guarding the lilies, etc!


----------



## MapleSilver

cornimer said:


> My new lineup actually has a theme so I will explain it; each pair of my favourite collectibles has a guard  so Samosa is guarding the kaleidoclovers, Jingle is guarding the lilies, etc!



That's cute that you named your Strange Doll. Any reason in particular for the name Samosa, or did it just happen to sound nice?


----------



## honeypuff

I am going for a rainbow candy lineup on the bottom and I am getting pretty close, just need a green and blue candy in between yellow and purple (I have both just not the right dates) and then I am saving tbt to have the top row be Christmas collectibles when they come out this year )


----------



## cornimer

MapleSilver said:


> That's cute that you named your Strange Doll. Any reason in particular for the name Samosa, or did it just happen to sound nice?



The Strange Doll reminds me of my job because someone at my work has similar hair to the doll, and samosas are a running gag at my work because we get force-fed them all the time  it's an affectionate reference


----------



## Corrie

It's Christmas time!!!


----------



## Valzed

My line up changes depending on the season but my main go to line up is mostly about my family. Here's my main line up:




The birthstones from right to left are my mom, myself, my husband & my son. The fruit isn't about my family. It represents my 2 ACNL towns: peach for Cutetown & apple for Sheepish. Although after playing both towns the villagers are sort of like family. The roses are all in honor of my grandmother who is no longer with us. She & I were extremely close. I miss her every day. The Red Pikmin is in honor of my son & I playing Pikmin together. I have problems with my hands and can't play most of the video games my son plays. However I was able play Pikmin with him & we had such a blast! Pikmin will always be special to me.

Thank you to everyone who helped me build this line up!


----------



## LadyDestani

Since I finally got my much coveted Aurora Egg, I had to make a new lineup to showcase my shiny, new collectible!

At the center of the bottom row, I have the Aurora Egg and Cool Feather as the focal points.  The Cool Feather was one of my first expensive collectible purchases a long time ago and I haven't really been able to display because it didn't work with any of my other lineups.  I bought the Cool Feather from MasterM64 and it's thanks to him (and of course Miharu) that I also have my Aurora Egg, so it seemed fitting to display them together.

Over the past few months, I've been working on obtaining pairs of each of the blue hybrid flowers so I've used those to surround the Aurora Egg and Cool Feather.  The blue pansies are to the right of the Cool Feather.  The blue violets are to the left of the Aurora Egg.  The blue roses are at the center of the top row.  Flanking the blue roses, I used white tulips on the right and white cosmos on the left.  The blue and white combination is one that I've always loved and it seems very fitting with winter right around the corner.

So that's my new lineup and I'm loving it so much!


----------



## MasterM64

LadyDestani said:


> Since I finally got my much coveted Aurora Egg, I had to make a new lineup to showcase my shiny, new collectible!
> 
> At the center of the bottom row, I have the Aurora Egg and Cool Feather as the focal points.  The Cool Feather was one of my first expensive collectible purchases a long time ago and I haven't really been able to display because it didn't work with any of my other lineups.  I bought the Cool Feather from MasterM64 and it's thanks to him (and of course Miharu) that I also have my Aurora Egg, so it seemed fitting to display them together.
> 
> Over the past few months, I've been working on obtaining pairs of each of the blue hybrid flowers so I've used those to surround the Aurora Egg and Cool Feather.  The blue pansies are to the right of the Cool Feather.  The blue violets are to the left of the Aurora Egg.  The blue roses are at the center of the top row.  Flanking the blue roses, I used white tulips on the right and white cosmos on the left.  The blue and white combination is one that I've always loved and it seems very fitting with winter right around the corner.
> 
> So that's my new lineup and I'm loving it so much!



Yay! Glad that I was able to help you out my friend and that you now have the beautiful egg!  The lineup looks super awesome, the colors go so well together!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

top row looks symmetrical well the bottom row is just my prizes possessions


----------



## MasterM64

After much thinking, planning things, and receiving help from many amazing people, my lineup officially has reached its final form!  In this lineup, it symbolizes my love for AC, composes the birthstones of myself & my lovely fiancee, is a comfortable home for Henry (including his favorite kind of cake according to his mother [Teabagel]), and also has 2 of my favorite collectible which symbolizes my fiancee & I both being the 2nd child in our families!


----------



## cornimer

MasterM64 said:


> After much thinking, planning things, and receiving help from many amazing people, my lineup officially has reached its final form!  In this lineup, it symbolizes my love for AC, composes the birthstones of myself & my lovely fiancee, is a comfortable home for Henry (including his favorite kind of cake according to his mother [Teabagel]), and also has 2 of my favorite collectible which symbolizes my fiancee & I both being the 2nd child in our families!



It looks great!! I love the thought behind it and I also love how Henry basically has six houses to choose from


----------



## MasterM64

cornimer said:


> It looks great!! I love the thought behind it and I also love how Henry basically has six houses to choose from



Thank you so very much my friend!  He definitely does, he definitely is spoiled rotten for sure! xD


----------



## LambdaDelta

colorful pixels arranged in an orderly fashion


----------



## ali.di.magix

My lineup at the moment is simple - eggs and more eggs. Bottom line is my precious wal eggs; some are gifts from lovely people, others I worked hard to pay for, and of course it matches my purple aesthetic. I always thought of getting a full line of waluigi eggs but I never ever thought it would be possible, so thank you to everyone who helped me obtain these bad bois <3 Top line is basically just some eggs I like lol Still trying to figure out what I want there haha


----------



## Peg

Current lineup is a basic holiday season-themed one:


----------



## skarmoury

it is christmas my dude :^) temp until the christmas lights come!! jhdfjlsds

(@ peg: who did it better, me or you jk)


----------



## Peg

skarmoury said:


> it is christmas my dude :^) temp until the christmas lights come!! jhdfjlsds
> 
> (@ peg: who did it better, me or you jk)



@ skarmoury: I'd say that you did it better


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It's Christmas time, which is basically the same explanation several people have already given lol.


----------



## Corrie

Christmas but I love flowers too lol


----------



## skarmoury

Peg said:


> @ skarmoury: I'd say that you did it better



>:0 no u



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It's Christmas time, which is basically the same explanation several people have already given lol.


omg your lineup is adorable!! <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

skarmoury said:


> omg your lineup is adorable!! <3



Aww thank you, so is yours! <3


----------



## skarmoury

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Aww thank you, so is yours! <3



bro u caught me in the middle of editing mine hfkwhdjsh ; ;
anyway thank you!! I think I like this current lineup better (i was inspired by you so i hope thats okay)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

skarmoury said:


> bro u caught me in the middle of editing mine hfkwhdjsh ; ;
> anyway thank you!! I think I like this current lineup better (i was inspired by you so i hope thats okay)



I love it!  The pastel vibe with the Christmas vibe is amazing.


----------



## Zura

Christmas lights from my besties, my children and my Pokeballs collection with a spot open for the loveball


----------



## LadyDestani

Mine is Christmas themed right now with the Christmas lights I was gifted by friends, my Christmas collectibles and my precious Aurora Egg.


----------



## lsabella

red stuff


----------



## RoyNumber1

I just whatever I can get. Also, I plan to get the red balloon, but I need to get myself active on this website.


----------



## Kaiaa

Mine used to be all Yoshi eggs because I love yoshi more than any other Nintendo character. Right now it?s Christmas lights gifted to me by kind people who wanted to share in the holiday spirit! Plus a pokeball from a special someone.


----------



## Stella-Io

I tried to go with a winter theme. The orange is there cause oranges grow down here and do okay in a light cold.

Yeeaah, winter just ain't my thing. I think I have some dolls maybe.


----------



## Sanaki

Lining up my collectibles that I plan to sell.


----------



## SheepMareep

all are from the first event I ever took part in on this site! Just so happens I also love pink so it works nicely. Don't see myself changing it really.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Updated Christmas lineup that incorporates my new Bloodshot Potion. c:


----------



## kikotoot

These are just a few of my favourites from over the years


----------



## Lavamaize

Mushrooms


----------



## kikotoot

now it's, on the bottom: sky, dark and glowey, egg
and on the top, going from the middle outwards: seasonal, treat, "living" thing


----------



## duckykate

breathtaking aurora sky next to my beautiful star wand. simple, but elegant.


----------



## cornimer

Rainbow colour explosion ft. my favourite collectibles!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

dark bg

with a bonus of rainbow+gold pairings


----------



## BluebearL

Pink and green with the exception of the light blue balloon which I love


----------



## lsabella

c a k e
and red


----------



## LambdaDelta

alternating dark/light bg idea


----------



## Chris

I prefer minimalist line-ups and this one works with Bumblebee's (avatar) colour scheme.



Spoiler: context for if/when i change my avatar & line-up


----------



## matt

My lineup is random. All I did was try to show off as much variety as possible without thinking of appearances


----------



## Jacob

I wanted my (current) lineup to look a little bit like a display case. Otherwise, just 2 pretty sets and the patches from the fairs I've participated in :]


----------



## Lavamaize

Vrisnem said:


> I prefer minimalist line-ups and this one works with Bumblebee's (avatar) colour scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: context for if/when i change my avatar & line-up


That looks so good


----------



## matt

Pleased to show off my new Easter egg


----------



## Chris

Lavamaize said:


> That looks so good



Thank you!


----------



## LadyDestani

So after putting a lot of time and thought into this, probably too much for some pixels on a forum, I've come up with my current dream line-up.  This line-up represents my two towns.



The bottom row is devoted to my first town, Sakura.  It has two cherries, which are Sakura's native fruit and Sakura means cherry blossom.  It has the Sakura Egg for obvious reasons.  Mint is included because she was a starter and permanent resident in Sakura.  It's a bonus that her colors look nice next to the Sakura Egg.  The Zen Egg is included because my town is partially zen-themed.  Leif is present because he is my favorite NPC in New Leaf and I first met him when I started playing in Sakura.  I'd love to include the Spring Sakura collectible, but the date unfortunately doesn't work.

The top row is devoted to my new town which is still under construction, Nocturne.  The Aurora Sky is included because the town is always going to be set at night and the dream address will probably be set during either an Aurora or a Meteor Shower.  The Aurora Egg is included for the same reasons as the Aurora Sky.  The Purple Bat Potion reflects the mayor practicing alchemy in her basement.  The Nightmare Egg is included for similar reasons as the Purple Bat Potion; it feels mysterious and purple flame might be associated with alchemy.  The Cool and Glam Feathers represent the main colors of Nocturne, which will be purple and blue.  Feathers are also sometimes ingredients used in potions.

So that's my very lengthy explanation.  I currently have all of the pieces for this line-up except for the Glam Feather and I plan to start my search for that with the New Year once I've sold some of my collectibles from the current events to build up my funds.  I'm not in a rush.  I've been slowly planning this line-up for over a year now already.  I'm in it for the long haul.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Just some random collectibles that I like. May update it sooner or later, but for now these are what I currently like and have.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I have my Aurora Sky up because it's my new favorite collectible, and I wanted to display my two balloons because I love then both dearly. Today I also threw in the Sapphire and Emerald to match the colors of the balloons, and because I'm a big fan of the birthstones :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Just a tiny lineup I came up with because I thought the two Easter Eggs and the Aurora Sky went quite nicely together.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

CHERRIES! 



- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoa that was heckin big lol


----------



## Zura

xSuperMario64x said:


> CHERRIES!
> 
> View attachment 230322
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Whoa that was heckin big lol



Yaas beautiful!!


----------



## hamster

tried to make something for the snow bunny


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Just going full sky background now <3


----------



## AlyssaAC

Just put together some of my favorite collectibles, including all the fruit ones, so I love it. ❤


----------



## Alienfish

torts n turts for the turt queen


----------



## Zura

Id like to think of myself as a good father so I supply my kids with balloons and games


----------



## skarmoury

Pastel pastel pastel pastel


----------



## cornimer

Top row red, bottom row green  majority of my favourite collectibles are red or green so I combined them into a somewhat coordinated lineup!


----------



## kikotoot

I love it!


----------



## peppy villager

pink n shiny make my crow brain go "oooo"


----------



## Miharu

The ending of a decade and the beginning of a new decade! 

I was obsessed with the popsicle collectible in the past, and now I'm just so in love with the newest Dreamy Popper collectible!! Huge thanks to everyone who helped me obtain it!


----------



## Zura

Miharu said:


> The ending of a decade and the beginning of a new decade!
> 
> I was obsessed with the popsicle collectible in the past, and now I'm just so in love with the newest Dreamy Popper collectible!! Huge thanks to everyone who helped me obtain it!



Np thanks for the ditto! It fits perfectly in my new lineup!!


----------



## Mayor Monday

I know my lineup isn't too special/rare, but I'm proud of it anyway. 

I've got a red rose, pear, and Coco to match my town. The red lily is simply because I thought the red would match well. The voodoo doll was more of a whim purchase since it looked cool to me, but I love it.


----------



## cornimer

kikotoot said:


> I love it!



Thank you! Already changed it now I've gone balloon crazy lol  tysm to mog for gifting me the fifth one!!


----------



## Corrie

Mine is currently Christmas and New Years!!


----------



## BluebearL

Night and day! The white flowers are temporary until I find something else such as purple eggs, swirls
Popsicles or just some do houses! Depends on what I can find for sale and afford


----------



## lsabella

some cool red things.  big thanks to miharu for the 2nd balloon.<3


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

green and blue lineup. my two competing favorite colors XD

Although, I really like how the candies are at opposite corners 

- - - Post Merge - - -

and I really like the snow bunny because it reminds of my sister's deceased rabbit


----------



## Nougat

Looks like pinks & blues go together really well.. Keeping this one until the fireworks go away! Hopefully they'll come back really often


----------



## neoratz

mine's just a bunch of stuff i think is cute w/ mostly warm colors as usual.... i did accidentally make the balloons and cakes line up vertically though and i think that is quite epip


----------



## Sweetley

Double Popsicle Power!

(No, seriously, I just really like this collectible and I'm happy to have two of them)


----------



## MasterM64

Since red is my favorite color, I figured that it would be fun to have an all-red lineup!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I love the balloon collectibles so much now, I'm just displaying them while still making use of the Magical Fireworks that will be gone soon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm addicted to fruit lol


----------



## matt

My lineup is a random composition in no particular order, of my rarest collectables

Tbf I've got no idea where that candy cane came from


----------



## Jacob

*LAMBDΛDELTΔ* _Today at 10:02 PM_
I see a wholesome story here
weird doll uses money to buy a house for strange doll to live in


=)


----------



## cornimer

I wanted red balloons to become a collectible for a very long time and they are such a beautiful colour so naturally I had to get 6  and then the bottom row features my favourite things (rainbows, Kracko potion, Tad candy and my beloved flower wand)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Thought I'd go with a wintery blue vibe for awhile. c:


----------



## Wildtown

i love symmetry :> (wand *_*)


----------



## MapleSilver

Behold: this lineup which has been purged of its Christmas lights and which I am too lazy to fix. That's why it looks all messed up right now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

This is my hot-shot lineup


----------



## Snowesque

Since I changed my profile pic! Purple, green, beige, and black.
Coco worked great on the end since I do not have any other night sky ones to match the Magical Fireworks.


----------



## Lavamaize

My one collectable in my current lineup matches my profile pic!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Anyway, here's my new lineup. Mittens because it's cold outside 

and the bottom because I think they go together pretty nicely


----------



## michealsmells

SPOOKEY TIME!!

Typically i have a bunch of cakes as my normal collectibles, but I wanted to switch things up for at least a little bit. Come February I'm going back to that, but for now I'm keeping my Halloween collectibles!!


----------



## Snowesque

Just something a little festive using some of my newer ones.


----------



## kikotoot

Snowesque said:


> Just something a little festive using some of my newer ones. &#55357;&#56469;



It look like an easter party in the backyard on a spring day with a warm wind!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Red and pink reminds me of Valentine’s Day.  Plus, the sky background blends pleasantly with the plant background.


----------



## xara

i only have one collectible currently lmao, but once i get more i’m not going for a certain theme or anything; i mainly just want collectibles that i like, regardless of if they match or not lol


----------



## skarmoury

we goin pastel valentines my loves


----------



## LadyDestani

Just some red, white and pink flowers for Valentine's Day.


----------



## xara

i now have 2 collectibles lmao, but they’re two collectibles that i like, since i’m planning to have 12 collectibles that i like lol


----------



## Nougat

faiiry said:


> i now have 2 collectibles lmao, but they’re two collectibles that i like, since i’m planning to have 12 collectibles that i like lol



I'm so jealous/envious of your Fair Patch! I love those


----------



## LambdaDelta

balloons and flowers feat. flea


----------



## Antonio

My lineup is usually 12 of the same collectibles.


----------



## deSPIRIA

purple.. is my favourite colour
(and one pink cuz i didnt have any other purple collectibles that fit)


----------



## kikotoot

soundgarden said:


> purple.. is my favourite colour
> (and one pink cuz i didnt have any other purple collectibles that fit)



when heart glow wand is the "trouble" collectible


----------



## LambdaDelta

I call this change "fireworks are back, so put something matching below them"


----------



## Mayor Monday

I'm trying to collect all the birthstones as the months go by. I only have two, but I'll mosey along until it's complete.


----------



## Snowesque

What is Valentine's without some love potion and cake?


----------



## xara

i only have one collectible but uh,, shes cute aha


----------



## Midoriya

A quick summary of the winter holidays.


----------



## LadyDestani

Pave and some feathers to celebrate Festivale.


----------



## xara

4 collectibles that i like :3


----------



## Jas

my lineup happened completely by accident, but right now it's pink to blue!


----------



## Mercedes

I adore the color green.


----------



## Megan.

Just something nice and simple.


----------



## RoyNumber1

Literally just stuff


----------



## toadsworthy

I like the three of a kind aesthetic


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Purple and blue vibes. c:


----------



## Dim

Still pretty meh but we are getting there


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I can't remember why I got the lantern LOL but I like the vibe, + amethyst for bday month


----------



## skarmoury

Making good use of the feathers & animated collectibles :^)


----------



## SheepMareep

I like everything to match and my favorite colors are pink/yellow 
Happy I finally got the kirby egg!!! The peach was cute but had a green background so it looked weird to me
Hoping the sakuras come back so I can switch the days on the newer 2 so my eggs are together c:

Also the dreamy egg has the pan flag colors so yay!


----------



## kikotoot

The snow bunny and strange doll are "living things" with a glowy thing below them, surrounded by blue and orange background collectibles. The strange dolls in in doors in the pink house and the snow bunny is outside playing!


----------



## Cheryll

Mine is literally an Invader looking over houses.

Not sure which is better, with or without pink and dark blue. I like that color gradient from cyan to green.


----------



## Snowesque

Arcade pals, video games, and pink. ❤


----------



## xara

my halloween collectibles, a popsicle and my new invader - they don’t entirely match with one another but i like them regardless :]


----------



## LambdaDelta

I just wanted to rock the double disco in a lineup, while I could


----------



## kikotoot

Mildly off topic but I changed my avatar so my avatars, collectibles, and sig all lineup!


----------



## Kaiaa

I love Yoshi more than any other Nintendo character. I wish I could hug a real life Yoshi!


----------



## LadyDestani

Not my usual aesthetic, but I decided to go with pinks and greens plus cherries for spring.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

uuuu

that's why


----------



## Kaiaa

The Hidden Owl said:


> uuuu
> 
> that's why



Probably the greatest joke of all time


----------



## Alienfish

Right now a bit messy since I got some houses recently but otherwise green/red siblings on each end and disco/pastel disco eggs in the middle.


----------



## visibleghost

i have all my feathers on top because they are pretty and i collected them during the event. (except for two? that i bought to get a full row)

on the bottom are my glow wands from the fair which i love. i still am not sure how i got someone to sell me their star glow wand, but i did so i have two. 

to fill out the second row i added some pretty birth stones that i think go with the color scheme.


----------



## Flyffel

Yesssss l'm so happy with how my whole combination turned out!! 

I think that the only thing left to explain (?) is that my signature is from a new anime I absolutely adore, "Uchi no Tama shirimasen ka?"


----------



## AlyssaAC

Candy lineup. Gotta love the candy!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Matching Easter eggs and birthstones!


----------



## Snowesque

March vibes. ☘


----------



## cornimer

Gotta preserve this since 6x2 is dying



This is my favourite lineup of all the ones I've had on TBT. It contains a lot of my favourite things: rainbows, Kracko (bloodshot potion), Tad (pierrot candy), and Goomba (I alternate him with my beloved flower wand since they both fit in that slot). The red balloon is one of my favourite collectibles and I was (and still am) super proud and grateful to be able to get a row of them.


----------



## SensaiGallade

I'm glad you asked:






Spring

- - - Post Merge - - -



cornimer said:


> Gotta preserve this since 6x2 is dying
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favourite lineup of all the ones I've had on TBT. It contains a lot of my favourite things: rainbows, Kracko (bloodshot potion), Tad (pierrot candy), and Goomba (I alternate him with my beloved flower wand since they both fit in that slot). The red balloon is one of my favourite collectibles and I was (and still am) super proud and grateful to be able to get a row of them.








Share me your time travelling secrets so I can go to next Friday


----------



## cornimer

SensaiGallade said:


> I'm glad you asked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share me your time travelling secrets so I can go to next Friday



A magician never reveals their tricks
NH is super fun btw, 10/10 y'all are going to love it


----------



## Fey

It’s a first, but I guess I made a lineup?? I call it Ruby’s Garden ;ェ;


----------



## LambdaDelta

almost double rainbow to close out 6x2 lineups

if anyone has a 2019 balloon tour isabelle older than my orange balloon they'd be willing to at least temporarily date trade for though, hmu

then I could make it a true double rainbow lineup


----------



## ali.di.magix

my lineup kinda represents my event collectibles; the feathers, balloon and blue roses were obtained through events. I wanted a lineup that represented the events I've participated in rather than selling them off for tbt  And of course, the wal eggs are just there for the purple aesthetic


----------



## Damniel

i gave away most of my collectibles when i thought i was on a long hiatus and this is what i have left lol


----------



## Bcat

frames my feathers while simultaneously showing off my full candy collection


----------



## LambdaDelta

LambdaDelta said:


> almost double rainbow to close out 6x2 lineups
> 
> if anyone has a 2019 balloon tour isabelle older than my orange balloon they'd be willing to at least temporarily date trade for though, hmu
> 
> then I could make it a true double rainbow lineup



I did it

shout out to maiana


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The closest I have to a matching birthstone/sky collectible lineup until 5x2 is introduced.  When that happens I'll just use the 5 feathers.


----------



## LilD

I have the wands I won from the raffle, flaming blue mote and the 10 year badge because of the dark background (both replaceable) When the snow bunny becomes tradeable, I'll sell it and buy an aurora collectible or try to.  Maybe we'll get a new horizons badge /commemorative collectible. 

The next 5 collectibles will be whatever my town fruit is (its oranges lol unless...???) with timestamps 3/20/2020, purchased from the shop.


----------



## xara

the mods be pulling a prank on us 0-0


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm all prepared with my hundreds of rolls of toilet paper now

these 12 in my lineup are just for starters


----------



## Snowesque

The color of the token is so fun! ❤


----------



## kikotoot

I love your lineup and aesthetic so much it's incredible


----------



## Bellxis

i really just love the combination of mint, pale pink, pale yellow and teal, a.k.a. pastels, my favourite <3
in other words... i combined some of my favourite collectibles and tried to make them look cohesive.


----------



## BluebearL

Cute colours in a hot mess, should be able to neaten up with time. Loving the NH icon collectable though, very pretty


----------



## LadyDestani

The New Horizons Token looks so cute with the white flower collectibles.


----------



## Guero101

Easter and feather and pokeball


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Finally, after like two years, I got my house set in order.  I threw in some balloons and my two game icons for good measure. c:


----------



## MasterM64

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Finally, after like two years, I got my house set in order.  I threw in some balloons and my two game icons for good measure. c:



Congratulations and looks awesome my friend!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MasterM64 said:


> Congratulations and looks awesome my friend!



Thank you!  Yours looks awesome as well.


----------



## MasterM64

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Thank you!  Yours looks awesome as well.



Thank you my friend!  Hope to have my 3.0 lineup ready soon!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Finally, after like two years, I got my house set in order.  I threw in some balloons and my two game icons for good measure. c:



Looks fantastic friendo!!!


I'm just in a fruity mood lol


----------



## Snowesque

Hey I like this firework thing ! ❤


----------



## xara

- new horizons was the first ac game that i’ve been on here for as i didn’t join until after new leaf had been out for a few years. so figured i’d celebrate by adding this cutie to my lineup ;u;



 - i’m not obsessed with collectibles or anything but this is one of the ones that i really like. when i first got into collectibles after coming back to the forums after my hiatus, i knew this was one of the ones that i would want :3



  - the bell tree fair was fun af and i’m hella excited for the next one!



 - she’s pretty. i trades a heart glow wand for this one + a few other collectibles that i sold and while i wasn’t aware of how much the heart glow wand was worth until the trader informed me, i don’t really have any regrets and i know my heart glow wand is being used in a very nice looking lineup c’:


----------



## JeffreyAC

Candy line because I like how it looks.
I really like the apple collectable, pear is meh, my birth stone, and the ice cream collection, which I think it's the best one.


----------



## Stil

pokeballs


----------



## Midoriya

The Spring Sakuras were (and still are) my favorite collectibles when they were first introduced, and I’ve had them in my lineup at multiple times, but I’m glad to say they’re here to stay now.  The Emerald is my birthstone and also matches my green aesthetic, so that’s why I have five of those.  Honestly really happy with this lineup and don’t think I’ll be changing it anytime soon.


----------



## Mikaiah

i like blue so i put blue collectibles in my lineup
that's kinda it tbh LOL


----------



## xSuperMario64x

This is my current lineup:






I felt like displaying all my arcade collectibles again because even after almost 2 years I'm still very proud of my tetris grid. The magical fireworks collectible is there basically as filler although it happened to be active for the 4th of July so I figured why not. The bottom row shows my progress with collecting waluigi eggs (btw pls sell me your waluigi eggs lol), and I put amethysts in the empty spots because they're purple which matches the purple eggs.

Yeah I put a bit too much thought into my lineups sometimes lol


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

I call my line up "This is all I have" lmao. I actually do have a few other collectables but these ones don't mess up my eggs in a row.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Random crap.


----------



## Kurb

Just threw a couple collectibles in a lineup


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I love cute pastel things and sweets so,, you know cake eggs and sakura fit all that. Plus I won my eggie in a contest i'm not gonna retire it, The cakes and sakura were gifts,,


----------



## Pixori

The loveball is super special to me because my good friend, Miharu worked so hard to get it. ORZ; She's too sweet to me.
I'm honestly trying to think of some sort of lineup. I want something green to go atop the green feather and something purple for the purple feather. Not sure, need to look into collectibles and dates to see if that's possible but I'm p happy with my lineup so far. <3


----------



## Xeleron

My lineup right now just screams unfinished  
My goal is to get the following lineup... I hope to get it one of these days!
I know the snowbunny is impossible to get because it's non-tradable so it's just a placeholder I like



I like this lineup because it reminds me of the movie "The Nightmare Before Christmas", me and my dad have this little tradition where we watch that movie around Thanksgiving a time in between those two Holidays! The fruit are there because oranges are my native fruit and peaches are my sister fruit in NH.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

So I like cake and don't know how to collectible trade


----------



## LambdaDelta

the fireworks became displayable again, so I made a haphazard edit to accommodate it


Xeleron said:


> I know the snowbunny is impossible to get because it's non-tradable


it should become tradable with this year's christmas event (alongside the aurora and yule log)


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

My lineup (well, the finished product) isn’t really too deep. I have a top row of rainbow candies because I like rainbows. I think the natural progression of one colour into the next is very satisfying for me. And I have the bottom row of Christmas collectibles because winter is my favourite season. Currently dying in the summer heat here and dreaming of snow...



LambdaDelta said:


> the fireworks became displayable again, so I made a haphazard edit to accommodate it
> 
> it should become tradable with this year's christmas event (alongside the aurora and yule log)


Oh my gosh, really?! *frantically begins planning for how a snow bunny could fit*


----------



## Pintuition

I'm building a pink/peachy lineup! Not very big now but I just started collecting this week!


----------



## Snowesque

pre tbt fair chaos lineup yes sir


----------



## Ananas Dragon

still caik


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Snowesque said:


> pre tbt fair chaos lineup yes sir


Basically the same as you lmao.  I love what you did with your avatar by the way, so cool!


----------



## Coach

Wanted to use the new blue shell collectible alongside some beach party stuff as it has the background! Balloons and popper for the incoming fair as well. I'm sure I will change my lineup very soon though haha


----------



## loveclove

I just love the white flowers in game and the collectibles were cheap thank goodness. August is my birthday and so I went with this green/blue/white theme


----------



## Jacob

Leaving room for a completely new top row of fair collectibles to earn!!


----------



## Snowesque

Changing it soon; such a fun event!


----------



## Roxxy

I have nearly got a lineup after too long  fair stuff which is perfect cos it’s purple  my birthstone and I was very kindly gifted the rest  

Need a little more purple inspiration


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Snowesque said:


> Changing it soon; such a fun event!


But it looks so nice. :3

	Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020

Mine just exist I guess.


----------



## Lothitine

i just stumbled upon this randomly lmao, i wish i had some star fragments to balance it out though lol- shouldnt have spent all my tickets at once!


----------



## Fye

Mine is still lacking a piece, but the idea is pretty much a forest in the middle as a nod to AC's original name (animal forest), and cute critters in the bottom row looking up at stars in the top row. The cyan house spells Doe from my username, Lobo was my bud back in WW, Ruby is my pal in NH, and the sakura at the end is for one of my favorite seasons in AC.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Star Fragments and Balloons, a combination that's surprisingly pleasing. c:


----------



## Holla

My lineup is showing off the collectibles I got from this years fair as they perfectly fill up one row. I would have gotten more but I put those tickets towards some physical prizes instead.

I’ll probably keep these until October when I roll out my massive candy collection haha.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

My bottom row is all the fruit, coincidentally from least favorite to favorite (going from left to right). My top row is my fair prizes which I was EXTREMELY lucky enough to get centered.


----------



## Maruchan

Thanks to The Bell Tree Fair 2020, a lineup I once thought was merely a dream, 
the Starry Mori, is now a reality!






The Yellow Star Fragment is probably my favorite among the fair collectibles (with the Blue Star a close second)
It reminds me of the countless late night hours wandering in my ACNL town, enjoying the quiet walks through the woods, basking in the moonlight, and looking up at the night skies. And the music. And the friends we used to have but are no longer around.
This lineup is the essence of those fond memories, an important memento of all the time we have spent together with AC.

While we are at it, a big shout-out to @Valzed @Halloqueen @Saiki Kusuo 
because without you lovely awesome kind people willing to rehome your star frags to me literally coming to the rescue, 
this lineup (which is _very_ meaningful to me) would not be possible at all.
I know I already said it before, but allow me to say it again: THANK YOU C:


----------



## FireNinja1

i straight up just threw together nine collectibles and bought a tasty cake

similar things happen with most of my other lineups tbh


----------



## lieryl

mine is for the aesthetics


----------



## Rowlet28

Trying to get this lineup. I just need to date trade the bottom row so that the other colors will fit between the red frags.


----------



## g u a v a

kappn. thats it i just like him


----------



## michealsmells

Currently its still related to the fair, which it may stay that way just with a spooky twist once I get some halloween-themed art and stuff for Taffy!! I just really love my character and she's great and :]


----------



## Kattea

The plushies I took home from the fair, plus some other pastel collectibles because I love pastel colours (birthstone is a placeholder until I can get my hands on a dreamy egg).


----------



## Plume

Dark on top, pastel on the bottom...plus, symmetry. And cuteness.


----------



## Aronthaer

My lineup is "I didn't own any collectibles except a few low value ones before the fair and I'm just now getting into them"

I know I participated in other events back in the day but I think I sold the collectibles from them. Shame really because now I'm really into them.


----------



## jo_electric

Day and night. Earth and space. I like the dichotomy.


----------



## oak

Everything just came together at random and I didn't even look at dates. Surprisingly it looks balanced to me. I'm pretty happy with it considering all my collectables (except pikachu egg) were earned from the beginning of August 2020.


----------



## Pintuition

Everything for me is just kind of a jumble! I wanted a pink row on the bottom (eventually I'd love to buy more for a second row of them) which I had before the fair. It alternates sort of peachy colors with pink flowers. I just thought it was pretty and I couldn't afford much else!! During the fair I bought what I could afford to make the top row. I tried to make Celeste in the middle, but the rest fell together!


----------



## BungoTheElf

Simple one-liner with both of my fair animated collectibles! I wanted to keep the starry theme so I put in my star wand and a yellow frag to match :] Wish I could've had it more symmetrical but it's alright, also mom's plushie in the middle cuz it's also yellow and cute

I wanted to keep my frag and wand lineup on display but it just feels weird missing the heart wand LOL


----------



## visibleghost

mine is a whole ugly mess atm. i need to do something about it but i want to show off my new cute collectibles from the event


----------



## lana.

mine is a hot mess hehe, but i wanted to display my first animated fair collectible, *vesta*, and my beloved potion set! the rest is chaos


----------



## Antonio

It's all vestas!!!!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020

isn't it awesome?


----------



## Dinosaurz

I didn’t plan my lineup it just happens lol


----------



## mimiamei

mine isnt super rare or anything but i wanted a lineup that would match w my pfp ^^; thats really it but the sakura collectible is by far my fave so i Needed it in there


----------



## xSuperMario64x

this lineup is 90% waluigi and 10% radical


----------



## Bcat

Not the newest collectibles or the most coordinated, but I’ve finally obtained my dream of owning a final boss feather, so I’m happy!


----------



## kikotoot

Mine is kinda all over the place, but basically it's matching stars to the things below them, mainly by colour, but the yellow one is on the beach like the ones in NH, and celeste is watching the shooting stars go by


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Bcat said:


> Not the newest collectibles or the most coordinated, but I’ve finally obtained my dream of owning a final boss feather, so I’m happy!


bruhhh the gradient feathers are honestly the best group of collectibles ever released on this forum. I love them so much and I really hate that I didn't participate more in the 2017 fair so I could get them. I'm trying to get a fresh feather right now so I can have three of the gradient feathers but having a whole row (like you do) is super sick.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020

also glam feather club yeet 

edit: I meant four feathers, I keep forgetting that I own a hot feather now lol


----------



## Sharksheep

My animated collectible from my first fair and a whole bunch of sheep. I hope they release a shark collectible at some point in the future. Until then I need to save up.


----------



## saucySheep

mine is just mine
i plan to make it symmetrical later today


----------



## Mistreil

stars! because... i like stars! they are my aesthetic (and i feel like they make sense with toy hammers)
they're white and blue because i like blue! i liked the yellow star fragments too but i can't make it symmetrical with 3 colours, and i liked the white one more ywy);; so i had to bench my yellow one (for now)

the growing collection of toy hammers is because i have a soft spot for the tales series





pow hammer! pow hammer! pow pow hammer! ywy)9


----------



## Crash

i love anything black, so i wanted to come up with as dark a lineup as possible. took awhile (a long, long while) but i couldn't be happier with my wix candy/feather lineup :')


----------



## IonicKarma

I've always wanted star frag collectibles ever since I joined tbt and got into collectibles and now they are a reality!

I am also a big fan of plushies I have like 50 scattered around my apartment and thought they looked nice with the fragments, with a fair patch in the middle to round it out!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Mine isn't complete yet but I'm getting there!  This is my plan:

































My star frags are messed up atm. The hugest struggle is finding a pink star fragment that was bought sometime after the 19th or the 21st (if I can't find a purple fragment from the 19th which was bought before the pink one,, it get's complicated lol). I honestly didn't realize how elusive they were but I'm just hoping I can make this lineup possible! 
I just had to center the shooting star because any other way looked off, and I chose pink, purple, blue, and white star fragments because those are my favourite colours of the star frags (and pink and blue are my two favourite colours in general). Plushies bc the plushies are so cute. I also wanted a dreamy popper to be centered because I liked the collectible in general, and now I'm even more inclined to keep it there because an old friend was kind enough to gift me one.  Cool and sweet feathers are there because they're my top two favourite feathers from the 2017 fair, and also match the blue and white star fragments above them respectively. It's the same with how the Celeste and Sheep plushies are supposed to match with the pink and purple star fragments above them (Celeste and her pink accents and the sheep plush with the purple horns).

Also more of an undertone but I also just really wanted to try and keep the bisexual colours going, since I originally had a lineup of purple, blue and pink that included the halloween candies and the cool, sweet, and glam feathers. Honestly I kind of love how I have the bisexual colours as well as the trans colours now.  Call me a nerd but I'm so glad about how this worked out.   (Ik they're not the exact shades but we can't be too picky here shh)


----------



## xara

my lineup is still a bit incomplete but figured i’d post anyways since it’s been a while c’:

i don’t have a ‘dream lineup’ in mind so i’m mainly just using whatever collectibles that i like and hoping they look good together;



 & 

 -the fair patches are always so pretty + they show that i was around and participated, which i like c’:



 - celeste is my absolute favourite npc and this collectible is the loml. i am forever grateful to whoever designed it



 - i love new horizons + this collectible is super pretty,, i’m glad i was able to grab one aha



, 

 & 

 - there’s not really any meaning behind these ones other than i think that they’re really cute! i especially love the kaleidoclover and how bright and colourful it is!



 - jingle is my second favourite npc + i love toy day/christmas so this collectible was a must for me c’:


----------



## Coach

(Mainly) Green stuff from the 4 different tbt fairs I have participated in over the years!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I got all the tradeable eggs, so I decided to celebrate with a flex lineup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sneaking another egg lineup in here (I'm literally one away from tradeable completion), except Celeste Chick Plush is watching over them like a proud mother.


----------



## cornimer

Once I learned I'd be getting a shooting star collectible, I planned this lineup around it! As it was, shooting star was going to be my third collectible with a night sky background (after flower wand and aurora). I figured the easiest way to make it work in a row would be to buy one star fragment so I have four collectibles with night sky backgrounds, and then have something different in the middle for symmetry. I made sure to buy the mom's plush before my shooting star so it would be in the middle, and buy my green star fragment after my shooting star so it would be opposite the flower wand for colour coordination.

I stuck my yoshi eggs on the bottom row because 1) I love them, 2) they match the flower wand and green star fragment, and 3) since they're all the same they don't distract from the top row too much!


----------



## LadyDestani

Right now, I'm still going with the fair vibe. I want to display some of my star fragments and blue and purple is one of my favorite color combinations.

So my bottom row is Pave in all his glory, flanked by the blue, cool, purple and glam feathers. The top row has the white star fragment in the center, surrounded by blue and purple star fragments.

It's very symmetrical and makes me happy! I'll probably switch it out for some spooky collectibles in October, though.


----------



## ~Kilza~

My current lineup:






There isn't too much to explain. It's literally only collectibles I've gotten myself, lol. I wanted a full row of red star fragments, since I like the star fragments and red's my favorite color, and I managed to have more than enough tickets to make that happen. I liked the Mom's plush, got it. Got the fair patch as well. Earned the summer shell, and bought the Father's Day carnation and NH token since they were available for a limited time.

I think, moving forward, I'd keep the row of red star fragments full-time, while trying to find a way to make another red-centric row happen.


----------



## skarmoury

rainbow thingy where I could showcase my 2 animated collectibles!!

edit: nope now it's popsicle-themed
edit 2: okay i ended up making it bisexual!! (like me)


----------



## kikotoot

skarmoury said:


> rainbow thingy where I could showcase my 2 animated collectibles!!
> 
> edit: nope now it's popsicle-themed
> edit 2: okay i ended up making it bisexual!! (like me)



Twin!!! (the last bit ) Happy today btw!


----------



## skarmoury

kikotoot said:


> Twin!!! (the last bit ) Happy today btw!


yesss omg happy bi visibility day, glad i made my lineup just in time for it


----------



## Rubombee

Right now, errr…




























…yeah it's a mess lmao
Basically I'm trying to get a lineup, but in the meantime I'm just displaying what I got to fill the empty space :'D So 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is here because _pretty_ and also "I was here!!", 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is here for the exact same reasons, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because it was a test to see if multiple lines in a lineup worked (they did, but not anymore ), and the rest is what I have so far of my dream lineup!


----------



## Lavamaize

I got a green, blue, and purple star lineup!


----------



## Mercedes

Lavamaize said:


> I got a green, blue, and purple star lineup!


I adore it !!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Just swapped out the orange with a swamp potion for a bit: it fits my whole Evwirt theme!



Spoiler: I bet this is where we get swamp potion from


----------



## Jacob

I really love the night sky, neon glowy collectibles. This particular set up was accidental but I love it!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

My lineup has my rainbow candies at the bottom, with the plushie gals and red and purple star fragments to match the candies below! Loving my new fair lineup, celeste in the middle is my favorite!! (I’m adding my current lineup because of you are looking back at it it’s gonna be confusing eheh)



Spoiler: Fair lineup <3


----------



## N a t

My Line Up has Sailor Moon vibes! With a sheepish twist! I don't have many collectibles to work with, but I used the best that I have! Sailor Moon has a Moon/Starry/Romantic theme to it, Roses and the Moon and Stars play a huge role in the series, and I also adore this image of Dom dressed up as Sailor Moon that someone drew (I don't know who but bless them). I love both sheeps, Dom, and Sailor Moon so this is my line up! I'll probably end up keeping it for a long time. I'd like to reorder my roses a bit for better color coordination but I'm so proud of my display!


----------



## Ace Marvel

the second line is just to keep the team and because I love the plushies.

The first one is meant to represent the combination of red, green and blue to make white and recreate this album cover, with the shooting star acting like a prism.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Ok here goes.

So mine just happened all on its own. When I finally became interested in buying collectibles I wanted a whole lineup of only eggs, and at one point I did actually achieve that (I had a Yoshi egg, Togepi egg, Easter egg and Poptart egg) but then I began to experiment around buying other sorts of collectibles. I'm horrible with figuring out what dates I needed but it turned out good. Swapping my eggs around here and there, as you can see I now have a lineup in which my eggies zigzag. Each collectible corresponds with the other, for example Pikmin and mushrooms, Kaleidoclover with the Sakura egg as they represent Springtime, Eevee egg with pumpkin cupcake because they're both sweet, and lastly Ruby with the Classic Easter egg because it should be obvious ^.^

My sheepy plushie is my very first official TBT Fair collectible that I was proud to participate in. I bought it myself and so it didn't belong to someone else first~ a Dreamy egg would look PERFECT underneath her, but a panda can only dream...


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

collectibles on the bottom are from my first year on TBT, collectibles on the top are from my first TBT fair!


----------



## Alienfish

Nothing special right now, just waiting for someone to sell me a star wand and it'll look better


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Yellow, purple and orange for a Halloween-type vibe!


----------



## ali.di.magix

mine at the moment represents my efforts in the fair and last years egg hunt  I'm slowly building some lineups from collectibles mostly earned by myself ^^


----------



## dino

i'm still trying to figure out my lineup, playing around with all the 2020 fair stuff i was lucky enough to get.  generally i prefer single line lineups but it feels silly to have all this and not display it lol. i bought the rainbow line up intentionally and some others to center the shooting star and then won the pink raffle in a v big surprise.

so yeah, its cute right now, i think! but long term i'll probably go back to my green/orange mori mushroom happiness  [marge voice] i just think they're neat ! crossing my fingers for more delightful autumn collectibles this year


----------



## saucySheep

thank goodness vesta went back on sale


whaddaya think? <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I wanted to switch to a lineup using my Kaleidoclover before I use a Halloween themed lineup. I havent really given this one a chance to shine a d it really deserves it with that rainbow bg.


----------



## Chris

Wanted to spook up my profile a bit but wasn't quite ready to part with the star fragments yet. Luckily the fragment colour order lined up perfectly with the potion set. I'll probably remove the top row a little later, but for now I am quite happy with this! 



Spoiler: Context if you're reading this weeks/months from now.


----------



## saucySheep

Vrisnem said:


> Wanted to spook up my profile a bit but wasn't quite ready to part with the star fragments yet. Luckily the fragment colour order lined up perfectly with the potion set. I'll probably remove the top row a little later, but for now I am quite happy with this!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Context if you're reading this weeks/months from now.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323574


that's a really nice lineup aaaaaa


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I just discovered I could do this and I think I like it. It's spooky and I get to let my Dark Easter Egg see the light of day for once!


----------



## Lavamaize

I went with a Fall/Halloween lineup by combining some famous mushrooms with jack and a pumkin cupcake! I also added my hot feathers to it too becuase they compliment the color scheme very well!


----------



## Sgt.Groove

I really like turnips  (also they never introduced any  other mushrooms other than the famous mushies so it made me want to change to something different XD )


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Mine is spooky rn. It changes depending on my aesthetic mood


----------



## rianne

It's Kuromi's birthday this month (Halloween). I'm a big fan of the spoopy kawaii contrast. 



Spoiler: For later reference


----------



## Holla

I am ready for the tricks and treats. (Especially the treats)


----------



## LambdaDelta

hippity-happity halloweaster!!


----------



## skarmoury

Splitting between night sky background and spooky background for now!
Also I am in love with the moonlight egg  can't wait for the potion and other candy prizes!


----------



## Dunquixote

I just started collecting collectibles.  Most of the ones at the end (the flower, mittens and cake) were gifts from friends back during NL days .  I'll replace them in my lineup when I can, but I plan on keeping them and may eventually use them again since to me they are priceless and remind me that I had plenty of good times and became acquainted with many kind and cool people during NL (even though I don't remember much since it has been so many years now).  My lineup is going to be composed of purple--my favorite color, some white (white isn't my favorite color but I love the moonlight egg and the details), and blue (another favorite color of mine). I am currently hunting for a ditto egg to go next to my star shard. After I get the ditto egg, I'll have to do some more thinking on how far I want to go with collectible hunting and what ones I need to finish at least this lineup.  So far, I'm really happy with how it looks


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Red is not usually my aesthetic but I have a lot of red items right now for some reason. Also my spooky items are at the bottom!


----------



## samsquared

man, i sure wish i had a blue mote of flame
my goal is to have all collectibles on the bottom tier luminescent with /black backgrounds/. so star frags work perfectly for that. & ofc my orange mote.
and the top... is kind of a coordinated mess right now, but i'd like to fill it with orange collectibles- preferably candy corn eggs because... i just like them! they're cute & i want them.
that's about all the logic I can come up with for my lineup lololololol


----------



## Sharksheep

Thanks to lana, aurita, and Your Local Wild Child for the oranges  to help make this possible 







art work by blink.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Blue aesthetic = a blue lineup!  Technically the Magical Fireworks don't count but I want to display it while I can.



Spoiler: For Future Reference


----------



## xTech

Potions, halloweggs, voodoo dolls, and a single out of place moon ball. Pretty much what makes up 80% of my inventory anyway lmao.


----------



## Blink.

Purple night sky? I’m usually using the other Easter eggs with the bright backgrounds so it’s nice to have a dark lineup for a change 




keeping this here just in case i change it


----------



## moo_nieu

just a mismatch of items I've acquired so far 



Spoiler:  for future reference


----------



## Rowlet28

Just some eggs at the top and some stars and plushies at the bottom.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

here's a pic of what I have rn:





my current lineup is honestly just an experiment to see how I could fit the new blue potion into my lineup. I think it looks okay though I would like to find a different collectible to fit in the middle of the top row (the aurora egg is nice but the yellow background is kinda off-putting against the gray backgrounds of the candies and potions)


----------



## Midoriya

Top row is all spring sakuras because like I mentioned before, they’re my favorite collectible.  The bottom row is a mixture of spring shamrocks and cakes because I think it looks nice.  Also, if it wasn’t obvious already, spring is my favorite season.


----------



## skarmoury

Spoiler: potion lineup









the potion is my new baby    but i'll be using that lineup in the future as right now i want to display my pretty firework! you don't get to show it off as often!


Spoiler: firework lineup


----------



## Maruchan

Happy to share a bit of forum selfies screenshots! 



Spoiler: Halloweaster Daylight













Spoiler: Halloweaster Nightwatch











Thanks to the TBTF and the Halloweaster, now I can blissfully display *new lineups* *with a darker background*.
*Dark Grey* has always been my favorite color:  was screaming inwardly with tears of joy when I meet the Candy Corn and Moonlight, and their dreamy palettes, which mixed oh so _surprisingly well _with the creepy Zipper Sakuras, then with the Yellow Star Fragments. 
(and yes, the special Dark Woods theme...please make something similar a permanent option?)
It was a truly ecstatic experience.

I know it's gonna come off as sounding cheesy, 
but I am proudly in love with these 2 themed lineups, and would be for quite a while.
Super grateful to all the _extremely talented artists _here on TBT!!  you know who you are


----------



## jiny

half halloween half christmas lolol

but really my christmas ones are on display because they're pretty special to me, and it reminds me of the past christmas events we had! i miss 2015/2016 so much hahah


----------



## sleepydreepy

For my line ups I kind of just do whatever, but mostly try to color code it to match my current avatar. Otherwise I display my favorite collectables (which happen to all be purple, blue, or pink so they kind of match color-wise).  Either way the order is "random" I guess since I don't date trade.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

☆ Milky Star loves the star potion!! Its so pretty!! I'm bummed i'm a newbie and don't have a fireworks collectible but I'm digging the potion and moon light egg!! So my line up is a bit wrecked because i'm missing a coulple of things but i'll explain it anyways the top is to display my favourite collectibles i've gotten and the bottom is a nice collection of things I've gotten from people here !! I really adore my cakes Vris gave me one and I was so happy !! Amesta put a Kakegurui reference on my cake and I love it !!!  Deku's Emerald is cute too !! ☆


----------



## amemome

my current lineup:


































(almost) rainbow stars (I'd like to eventually get a full rainbow!)
and a bunch of isabelles (I'd like to get the mori in the middle but idt it's possible with the dates)

A starry night that shines down on isabelle and the forest. basically something like that!


----------



## Holla

Gonna keep rocking my super sweet lineup until I decide to get out my Christmas collectibles which won’t be for a while yet.


----------



## Nefarious

I made a story out of my current lineup.

"Celeste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, during one fateful night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ate a dark candy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and with the help of the full moon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 became a _great horned owl_





."
_ba dum tss_


Spoiler: lineup









Jokes aside, I just really like the contrast of the Celeste plush with the dark/spooky collectibles. Plus she's the only bird collectible we have.


----------



## Chris

Top line is showcasing my love of the new Flick Halloweaster Egg. Designed the bottom row to work with the Guy Fawkes update to the Magical Firework collectible. Yellow works nicely both with that and my current avatar. 



Spoiler: Context if you're reading this weeks/months from now.


----------



## lana.

after being told a few times that my lineup looks “horrendous” i have decided to change it! but my past lineup will never be forgotten 


Spoiler: past lineup 









i also rlly like my current lineup 


Spoiler: current lineup


----------



## Cosmic-chan

u-u my line up kinda sad needs more eggs,,,,

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Top line is showcasing my love of the new Flick Halloweaster Egg. Designed the bottom row to work with the Guy Fawkes update to the Magical Firework collectible. Yellow works nicely both with that and my current avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Context if you're reading this weeks/months from now.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332537


you got eggs but you still have 504 eggs? Seems sus


----------



## Chris

Milky star said:


> you got eggs but you still have 504 eggs? Seems sus


Those eggs are Goose's children. They were never intended for spending.


----------



## LambdaDelta

fireworks are active again, so time to show it off again

also, showing off the new potion as well


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> Those eggs are Goose's children. They were never intended for spending.


Ah. That's fair !! So many kids !


----------



## Che5hire Cat

A Sheep walks through a flower field and somehow ends up in space.

Actually, I tried to make a nice looking lineup of collectibles, which also match together in terms of colors and such. I kinda like it. 



Spoiler: For context


----------



## AlyssaAC

Just a basic lineup for me. I'm just barely beginning to collect collectibles...


----------



## xSuperMario64x

lana. said:


> after being told a few times that my lineup looks “horrendous” i have decided to change it! but my past lineup will never be forgotten
> 
> 
> Spoiler: past lineup
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332529


dude who tf said this lineup is horrendous I'll bop em one lol


my lineup rn is kinda a mish-mash but I really love the balloon and feather collectibles  and to celebrate me getting a 5th balloon I filled my lineup with them


----------



## LadyDestani

I've currently got a fall set-up which includes my fruit and chocolate cake, famous mushrooms, and the New Horizons logo.  The colors and themes all feel fall-like to me.  I wish I had another famous mushroom to cap off the end of the top row, but there are none with the correct dates and the New Horizons logo matches the color of a clear autumn sky, plus it features a leaf, so it works well enough.

For future reference:


----------



## Mr_Persona

My is just random right now because I don't have an idea yet of what I wanted to do. I might wait for christmas time and try a christmas lineup and turquoise together because it's my birthstone. And my birthday is in the same month as christmas.


----------



## _Rainy_

My lineup is mostly spooky themed and things that make me happy I might not change my line up much. I have two of my favorite villagers with me and I love that my orange collectibles form a v pattern with Jack in the middle.


----------



## Coach

Forgot I actually could pull something like this off honestly but remembered so wanted to use it for a bit. Love the arcade collectibles, and the snowflake + white frag go so good together! Then the firework and wand are just really cool sky collectibles to continue the theme. Whenever the magical firework gets hidden again I'll be replacing it with my aurora sky! (Picture 2)


----------



## lieryl

i wanted to try something that wasn’t pink or purple


----------



## Snowesque

Something small to match the firework re-color, felt appropriate since I still had the Halloween stuff up.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Space candy rocks eggy boys my favorite flower ever irl and uh CAKE !!!! I LOVE CAKE  and star potion cuz starsss🕸🕯


----------



## Katzenjammer

First, an Eerie Star Potion above the Celeste Chick Plush seems very appropriate as I got the opportunity to participate in the former collectible's creation from a prize from the event that the latter collectible came from. Next, my favorite color of candy and cake below it, because, candy and cake! Then we have Vesta the sheep above my island's native flower, cosmos, so she has something to eat, lol. Lastly, my TBT Fair patch and wonderful sheep plush next to it from the same event. I'm very happy with how the ordering turned out 

Neeeeevermind lol xD


----------



## Jacob

I just love neons!


----------



## biibii

I just think it looks cute but it is quite random


----------



## Alienfish

well, dream lineup accomplished basically i suppose.. pinwheels+star wand = love


----------



## Oblivia

I just really like cobweb eggs okay.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Oblivia said:


> I just really like cobweb eggs okay.


Doesn't your avatar have an alt with purple accents? I bet that would also match really well with your current lineup


----------



## Sheep Villager

sheilaa said:


> well, dream lineup accomplished basically i suppose.. pinwheels+star wand = love



Time for you to save up 30k+ tbt again and get a second star wand. jk

Congrats on finishing your star wand quest though. It was kind of wild watching how much tbt you had to offer before finding one.​


----------



## Alienfish

Sheep Villager said:


> Time for you to save up 30k+ tbt again and get a second star wand. jk
> 
> Congrats on finishing your star wand quest though. It was kind of wild watching how much tbt you had to offer before finding one.​


Lmao I wish c;

Thank you very much <3 Yeah, definitely worth it so much though, and while it was fun being on the rich list, I'd rather have the collectibles I want.


----------



## Oblivia

Cheremtasy said:


> Doesn't your avatar have an alt with purple accents? I bet that would also match really well with your current lineup


I'm surprised you remember that! I do have a version with purple butterflies, but it was sized down to fit the 150x150 avatar we had back with vBulletin so would look distorted with the larger file size XenForo uses. I'm useless with digital art so will stick with the mono version for the time being.


----------



## Roxxy

My lineup is special to me but v simple compared to the amazing lineups on this thread I have a dream of an all purple line up  only problem is birthstones as mine is pink and my sons is Opal  so exceptions must be made


----------



## Alienfish

Oblivia said:


> I'm surprised you remember that! I do have a version with purple butterflies, but it was sized down to fit the 150x150 avatar we had back with vBulletin so would look distorted with the larger file size XenForo uses. I'm useless with digital art so will stick with the mono version for the time being.


Yup I remember that one also, really pretty as well as the OG colour version, awesome stuff <3


----------



## Oblivia

sheilaa said:


> Yup I remember that one also, really pretty as well as the OG colour version, awesome stuff <3


Thank you! All are courtesy of Laudine, aka the most handsome and soapy art ogre of all time.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Oblivia said:


> I'm surprised you remember that! I do have a version with purple butterflies, but it was sized down to fit the 150x150 avatar we had back with vBulletin so would look distorted with the larger file size XenForo uses. I'm useless with digital art so will stick with the mono version for the time being.



Oh I see, it's a shame you don't have a more HQ size as a back up, but it's understandable! The mono version is definitely just as great.


----------



## lieryl

i went back to pink and purple


----------



## Cosmic-chan

lieryl said:


> i went back to pink and purple


My god how many collectibles do you have ??? I wish I had as many as you to change my aesthetic like this..


----------



## Ananas Dragon

a mess with weeb references on some of them


----------



## lieryl

Milky star said:


> My god how many collectibles do you have ??? I wish I had as many as you to change my aesthetic like this..


aw i don’t really have that many TT most of my inventory is spring sakuras lmao


----------



## Rowlet28

Kind of a late halloween lineup lol. Changed the bottom row of stars with a reverse rainbow candy lineup.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

lieryl said:


> aw i don’t really have that many TT most of my inventory is spring sakuras lmao


Am jelly of your inventory you have everything I want ! lol


----------



## lieryl

Milky star said:


> Am jelly of your inventory you have everything I want ! lol


you’ll find your dream collectibles one day ^^ i really only have mine because of my friends


----------



## Cosmic-chan

lieryl said:


> you’ll find your dream collectibles one day ^^ i really only have mine because of my friends


Amazing friends ! Hmm but I wonder if  buy a series of cosmos for a red and white theme to match Yumeko can a red star fragment fall in between those or no ?


----------



## Blink.

lieryl said:


> you’ll find your dream collectibles one day ^^ i really only have mine because of my friends


you're a dream


----------



## Sharksheep

As much as I love the Orange + Vesta combo, I love the sheep plush even more and want them back in my lineup. The other collectibles don't appeal to me enough to try to buy or trade for them at the moment except for the Spring Sakura. One day I would like to be able to have most interesting lineups than full rows of the same collectibles. The shooting star + sheep is the only one that's not like that.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

So many pretty line ups


----------



## lieryl

Blink. said:


> you're a dream


stop i love you >:C pls stop bullying my klee tho she’s trying her best lolol


----------



## Roxxy

One step closer to perfect line up thanks to @Milky star  How does this obsession with collectibles start ?.  When you join the forum you have no idea. Then it slowly creeps up on you


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Roxxy said:


> One step closer to perfect line up thanks to @Milky star  How does this obsession with collectibles start ?.  When you join the forum you have no idea. Then it slowly creeps up on you


Dude ! When I first joined the forum I was like "What are those little images I see under people's profile? I want one." It started with a cake and then when I found out about dates I was set out to make different line ups !! It's crazy how they creep up and start an obsession ! Hehe anyways I'm glad I could help you get one step closer to your ideal line up !


----------



## Alienfish

Oblivia said:


> Thank you! All are courtesy of Laudine, aka the most handsome and soapy art ogre of all time.


Yep, I remember that too, those artworks are really awesome <3


----------



## skarmoury

I'm gonna miss the fireworks collectible once they're turned off again! I like the starry sky + snowy theme of my lineup ahhhhhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Line up update :> I got my birthstones to match the toppings of my cakes and the colors also remind me of christmas and they match the carnation to a T ! Also of course some of them are Kakekgurui references !! I love my cakes so much ! I needed the garnet to match Yumeko !


----------



## Sharksheep

Each sheep gets a candy. Maybe one of them is lucky


----------



## JellyBeans

yellow candy go brr


----------



## Snowesque

Just cause I guess.


----------



## deSPIRIA

probably keeping this as my christmas lineup. the snow bunny has many treats to eats! some countries celebrate christmas during the summer so the beach party collectibles make sense i swear


----------



## Midoriya

C-H-R-I-S-T-M-A-S L-I-N-E-U-P.  That’s all there really is to explain.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Same as before, except now GALAXY EGG


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Blue and purple!  Currently obsessed with the F13 Candy, the staff did a really good job with it.


----------



## Sharksheep

The sheep are busy knitting mittens for everyone! Wanted a wintery theme lineup


----------



## Cadbberry

I went with a spooky purple line up, maybe I just wanna celebrate Halloween into the new year, who knows!


----------



## lana.

im so happy with how this lineup turned out


----------



## kikotoot

Chaotic, yes, but there is a method to this madness.
Backgrounds generally match
The top row is object and colour-symmetrical (pair of candies/eggs, bluish, yellowish,blueish,yellowish,blueish).
The star potion links the bottom left shooting star with the bottom right blue ember
The middle bottom three are the three amigos!


----------



## LambdaDelta

eggs and bee movie scripts candies


----------



## Foreverfox

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Blue and purple!  Currently obsessed with the F13 Candy, the staff did a really good job with it.


I lovelovellloooovvveee your eggies!!


----------



## Holla

Candy Queen


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm back to being freed from eggs hell for about 5 months, so here's all the new eggs paired with older ones


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

There is no real theme atm, just mostly stuff I have collected over the years. I might go for all cakes on the bottom row.

I do have enough cakes~


----------



## Nefarious

Mushroom Season/Harvest Festival/Thanksgiving lineup in excitement for the next NH update.


----------



## LambdaDelta

now I'm just trying things with the f13 candy


----------



## ryuk

I actually prefer lineups that aren’t super perfect and symmetrical, but i still like to try and have some form of pattern/theme. I like to think that my lineup rn portrays a tea party-type gathering with ruby and coco each enjoying a frozen treat and bringing along some plushie friends to share them with (moms plush, strange doll, voodoo dolls) and then the waluigi egg and sakura just looked nice in the center and also match the color scheme well. They probably look crazy to everyone else but my lineups make me happy haha ❤


----------



## LambdaDelta

was messing around more with lineups using the f13 candy earlier. currently is the eggs on the bottom row meant to color match the top row items, with blues/purples to the left and yellows/greens to the right. then celeste+star wand being just there I guess as a central flex thing, that also works out character-wise lol. plus a bit of item symmetry

here's the other ones I made (and liked enough to save) though, before stopping on what I have now


----------



## Coach

Getting ready for Christmas! Have two alternates I will swap between for now.


----------



## Khaelis

Random stuff I decide to get or manage to come across. I am the master of "eh, sure."


----------



## nightxshift

I’m trying to get an “ethereal” theme but I really don’t know how to LOL


----------



## Cosmic-chan

_*Yumeko and Christmas Yumeko and Christmas Yumeko and Christmas  ☃*_
Edit: I have many various line up themed specifically after Yumeko ! I have many cakes and birthstones with Yumeko and Kakegurui references just right now I'm feeling florals and festive


----------



## Skunk

I saved up a bunch of tbt to make a birthday lineup - and todaaay i bought everything! :'0


----------



## Stil

I like pokemon


----------



## SheepMareep

I really love the sheep pushing collectable and dreamy egg I got my first year actually participating in the Easter egg hunt so I wanted them centered 
Might switch out the Vestas for 2 more stars one day


----------



## Midoriya

“pikaCHUUUUUUUUU!!!”

That’s all there really is to explain, lol.


----------



## MasterM64

I would say my current my lineup is a carnival by the beach on a beautiful, clear Summer day with a refreshing sea breeze cooling things down.


----------



## g u a v a

merry chrysler


----------



## Alienfish

even more dank lineup... i should really retire from collectibles lmao. love the flower wand and my bff basically deserved a disco ball egg so there is that.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Because I could use a little extra pep to help get me through my sickness. Might include a bottom lineup, though not sure since it's only a temporary lineup.


----------



## skarmoury

so bring me the night, send out the stars 
and send me a star wand jk


----------



## eggie_

i just dont know how to take the candy off.... looollll


----------



## Hikari

my set-up is based loosely around halloween!

orange is my favorite color, and monochrome is one of my favorite "color schemes" so this set up just felt natural. c: (also i wanted to flex my white star frag - its like my only rare collectable, so dont judge me lol)

it also represents my time on TBT, as the scroll is from all the way back in 2013, while the Mushroom was bought in 2020 (today) C:


----------



## Mr_Persona

my is just random and trashy looking


----------



## Bcat

Spoopy fun for the fall season


----------



## Minou

My current lineup is a contrast between monochrome colour and red colour


----------



## Ananas Dragon

slap dat shii in ya inventory randomly and ya get this bad boy


----------



## oceanchild8

I can't really explain mine at the moment except the fact that I wouldn't have spent the bells on them if I didn't plan to display them at some point at all lol. I'm still a newbie to collecting, but eventually I want to get all my faves and then possibly rotate them out as new faves get released. Sakuras and disco eggs are at the top of my want list right now. Just got a popsicle today, which I'm super stoked about!


----------



## Asarena

I really like collectibles with darker backgrounds, and it shows in my lineup

To break it down further:
The first item in my lineup is a Friday the 13th Candy. None of the Yellow Candies I bought changed, so I ended up trading someone the Pierrot Candy I won from the Halloween event for it. I really like the coloring of this candy, so I'm glad to have it in my lineup.

The second item is a Yellow Candy from Friday the 13th. I actually sold back all of mine because I didn't think to keep one, so I got this one from someone who was giving them away!

The Eerie Star Potion is very pretty. Blue is my favorite color, and this shade of blue is really nice.

I had a Moonlight Egg in the fourth spot for a bit, but I swapped it out today for another Yellow Candy. I got this candy from the Halloween event, and it balances well with the one from Friday the 13th.

My Cobweb Egg was obtained by hunting the site for eggs. It was my favorite egg from the ones available, and I'm glad I was able to get one.

As for the bottom row, it's a star fragment rainbow! I like rainbows and stars, so it's a perfect row of collectibles for me.


----------



## xTech

Head empty, devoid of colour and because I mainly 
only have dark collectibles :x

EDIT: For reference, since I may be about to change my profile...


Spoiler: Profile


----------



## Midoriya

xTech said:


> Head empty, devoid of colour and because I mainly only have dark collectibles :x



This made me laugh and also a bit sad at the same time, XD.  It’s like you had the life sucked out of you.  Love this aesthetic


----------



## LadyDestani

Christmas themed with a mostly red and green color scheme.


----------



## Mr_Persona

my is a selling lineup which means currently l am selling the collectibles you see in my lineup.


----------



## LambdaDelta

tis the season

fun fact: did you know that ruby's birthday is on christmas?


----------



## Korichi

My lineup is just all the collectibles I have. xD


----------



## Chris

Christmas update. The star fragment colours both match the aurora and are in the reverse order of the candy canes.



Spoiler: If you're reading this weeks from now.


----------



## Pintuition

Tis the season for an xmas lineup - I'm all ready for winter and Toy Day! Jingle is bringing along red and green candies and mittens for everyone!



Spoiler: Photo for the record because i change it like daily


----------



## Holla

As much as it hurts me to put my prized full candy collection away it's time to get festive. I'm definitely bringing the candy lineup back in the New Year though.


----------



## Corrie

I've been waiting all year and it's finally Christmas season so here we go with my Christmas collectibles!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It's time for Christmas aesthetics, and this is the one time of year my Holiday Candy Canes get to come out.  Inspired heavily by @hestu's lineup. 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Christmas update. The star fragment colours both match the aurora and are in the reverse order of the candy canes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If you're reading this weeks from now.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 339859



I guess I copied you by accident, whoops haha!


----------



## AlyssaAC

All ready for Christmas, especially if there is an event.


----------



## tessa grace

im pretty new so my lineup is literally just two common cakes and the black friday thingy, no meaning xp


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Christmas it's just magic emo Christmas


----------



## skarmoury

Snow on the ground and stars to the sky! I feel it's a good match with my icon Santa Miku who is on the snowy ground, looking up to the night sky c:



Spoiler: for future reference!


----------



## kikotoot

Ngl I'm *quite* close to joining team candy cane stars, but for now, my lineup is just festive! No real patterns, just a festive feeling and OG Christmas collectibles from when we had to gift them to one another, feat. a very special coal from Laudine!

edit: whoops it's already been changed!


----------



## michealsmells

Its almost 4am but instead of sleeping im making myself look fresh.

Its easy though! The top is my haul from the Fair, which all happens to line up beautifully, plus my Aurora which I feel fits perfectly. The bottom row is most of my festive things, minus the two other mittens who wouldn't fit!!


----------



## Blink.

Currently using the Nightmare Eggs and plushies cause I love them ;~; but before this one, I used a white and blue aesthetic!

I don't have anything too festive for the holidays but I was hoping white and blue would fit the winter theme, plus they're Frost and Auroras like northern lights above winter frost <:


----------



## Jacob

Messed around in my inventory, and settled on this! I think I've done it before but until now I forgot I was able to match them up


----------



## amemome

My winter lineup!


































I'm still... looking for the purple fragment of my dreams but my bottom row <3 Isabelle and her candy canes! I wanted to maximize on my Isabelles while maintaining some symmetry and while using my holiday items. Luckily I had participated in at least two Christmas events so I had just enough candy cane to even out the bottom row.


----------



## jokk

i don't really care about the value of my collectibles, i just got what i could afford and what i thought would look cute with the color scheme of my profile!


----------



## kikotoot

jokk said:


> i don't really care about the value of my collectibles, i just got what i could afford and what i thought would look cute with the color scheme of my profile!



It works really well!
and yeah don't worry about value too much, just make lineups that you like! All the collectibles I use are typically ones from events and things like that, I have trouble making bells to buy the more expensive ones


----------



## Sharksheep

A bit of holiday cheer for my flock of sheep


----------



## BluebearL

Just a bit of Christmas with some great turtle buddies and some lights.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my bottom row currently features my dreamy egg, which was a gift from my friend Flare who isn't active on this forum anymore (nor have I heard from him for a while) so that's basically in memory of him. it's surrounded by pink collectibles that have a matching color and bg (sakuras and Kirby eggs). I'm hoping to pair it with some other collectibles in the future!


----------



## moo_nieu

I guess Christmas is too short of an explanation or something but I have a Christmas themed line up with red and green candies. I hope this is a long enough comment  it’s themed for the holidays.


----------



## Coach

A bit of a spin-off from the lineups I posted a while back (for early festivities), as the lights came out I wanted to showcase them along with some Christmas star fragments! I'm also rotating the lights from different people I got them from.


----------



## BluebearL

Not Christmasy enough to use rn but I finally managed to complete my lineup! 

I love how well it lined up with the heart wand sending love to Indy's collectible and the pink/purple being perfectly in line.


----------



## Sharksheep

My Celeste theme one liner.


----------



## Asarena

I just like rainbows~


----------



## Coach

Been playing around with using the Christmas gifts in lineups!


----------



## Dinosaurz

I have presents because christmas


----------



## Plainbluetees

Christmas presents, lights, and a F13 candy to make a  Christmas-themed rainbow!

Happy holidays!


----------



## jiny

i wish i could keep my lineup like this forever but the lights are gonna disappear ;;


----------



## Holla

Well I had all my Christmas items setup for a nice full lineup, but I keep getting gifted things (thank you kind people) so I'm just letting what I was gifted fill up my inventory haha.


----------



## moo_nieu

I’m really enjoying the event collectible line ups  I’m excited for the collectible reveals, but I’ll be sad that the lights and presents are gone.
Had 1 space left over, so I included the black famous mushroom


----------



## michealsmells

I guess my lineup has changed since I last posted here huh? I now have presents, lined up like a rainbow! They surprisingly match my fragments and Aurora really well. I'm hiding any other presents I get only to keep this lineup for now, since I wanna see what comes from each present.


----------



## Holla

A bit of a disorganized mess due to the order everyone has gifted me things, but that’s ok I still really appreciate it.


----------



## Chris

Updated to display the collectibles that were unveiled from the gift boxes in our 2015 Jingle's Jolly Jamboree event: Lump of Coal, Jingle Christmas Doll, Kapp'n Christmas Doll, Timmy Christmas Doll, and Winter Mittens.



Spoiler: If you're viewing this after I've changed it.


----------



## daisyy

some good ol roy g bip


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Presents and plushies, with a couple matching night background collectibles in between (Purple Star Fragment for Sheep Plush, Aurora Sky for Strange Doll).  I really wish the gifts were permanent collectibles because they're extremely cute.

Future Reference:


----------



## cornimer

Rainbow !!!!
Really wishing I could keep these lights permanently for this lineup


----------



## Emolga59

Enjoying the aurora background while it lasts 

Also flexing my loveball and celeste while I'm at it


----------



## -Lumi-

I have a lineup of presents on my top row because of the event going on at the moment and then my bottom row is my Togepi Egg and some roses! I thought the roses would look cute with the egg and it makes me think of the Pokémon daycares in the games for some reason. I’m really happy with how it all looks!


----------



## Sharksheep

Presents for each of my sheep


----------



## Adventure9

I’ve never really messed around with my lineup but I really like it right now ^^


----------



## kikotoot

It's the first verse of my favourite christmas song, hark the herald angels sing!


----------



## Holla

Rocking a full row of Candy Canes now that it’s finally possible.

Also wow I’ve been on TBT every Christmas for the past five years. I’m surprised I never forgot a year even during the time I stopped playing New Leaf but before New Horizons came out. Guess the forum is pretty important to me. Thanks everyone!


----------



## .MOON.

In all the years I have been a member this is the first time I’m actually taking an active look at my collectible lineup. 

This is my current lineup:




And it’s literally color coordinated with the candy canes being the first one I got when I joined in 2016 to this one for this year in 2020.


----------



## moo_nieu

cake and puppies  the new puppy collectible is so cute :3


----------



## Asarena

I started learning Russian at the beginning of this month, so it seemed fitting


----------



## LoserMom

New 2020 Christmas collectibles


----------



## Coach

Showing off my favourites out of the new toys!


----------



## Bluebellie

I call mine Halloween Christmas 
I usually just do rows of five for collectible. I don’t have creativity for lineups, and I like how clean and organized it looks like that.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Mine is bells/stocking/the christmas candy from this year
I just did this because I like the look of the bells and stocking together and the candy was a nice way to break up the pattern (plus i'm not really big into collectibles, I just hold onto my tbt for funsies/in game items and im planning on doing something with the tbt I have when I have reached 10 years on the forums!)


----------



## cornimer

I call this one "an explosion of colour with some semblance of order to it"

Might become my new main lineup unless I decide I don't want to display Christmas collectibles after Christmas  I think it looks cool though!


----------



## kikotoot

cornimer said:


> I call this one "an explosion of colour with some semblance of order to it"
> 
> Might become my new main lineup unless I decide I don't want to display Christmas collectibles after Christmas  I think it looks cool though!



YES! "an explosion of colour with some semblance of order to it" is my favourite theme always, and you are rocking it 

(+that pinwheel )


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I love the new toy collectibles but I decided to switch back to an old favorite to match my new aesthetic: vaporware rainbow


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Went back to my wintery aesthetic, so I made a blue and purple lineup to match. 

Future Reference:


----------



## ReeBear

I love the new pups and robots so much so matched them both up with previous collectibles ;w; i have a pastel pup aesthetic or a space robot aesthetic and I think I'm gonna bounce back and forth between them for some time


----------



## deSPIRIA

christmas-ish lineup using some of the new gift collectibles. tried to make all of the colours and collectibles match with eachother in some way


----------



## -Lumi-

I have my puppies on the top row keeping my Togepi egg all safe and cozy and then my roses along the bottom! I’m really happy with how it turned out 



Spoiler: My Current Lineup!


----------



## Nefarious

Christmas is now over, so will be changing the bottom row out soon.

It made up the "#1 on the Naughty List" lineup. Made up of coal and two pieces of red candy (peppermint flavored).
Festive, while keeping the dark theme. ^^


Spoiler: going to miss this backdrop too


----------



## cornimer

Now it's just a party


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Okay so tbh I love my top row of gifts I got for Christmas ! The rng blessed me with an aesthetic line up on the top plus the middle three are Yumeko/Kakegurui references from the lovely @Ametsa Izarra so I love those a lot ! And the bottom row changes a lot but I try to keep it red n black to match Yumeko


----------



## LadyDestani

Updated my Christmas line-up to feature some of my favorite new holiday collectibles.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

It's christmas time and I gotta get out the christmas candy! Also, turnips aren't that festive this time of year. (turnip candy cane 2021 plz)


----------



## Mr_Persona

my is NPC withplants. And l have a potion there to fill in the blank.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 28, 2020



Coach said:


> A bit of a spin-off from the lineups I posted a while back (for early festivities), as the lights came out I wanted to showcase them along with some Christmas star fragments! I'm also rotating the lights from different people I got them from.


l like that one a lot because your using the icons from games


----------



## Dinosaurz

I got a pokeball today pretty cool I guess


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Dinosaurz said:


> I got a pokeball today pretty cool I guess


You'll need it to catch em all :3

	Post automatically merged: Dec 28, 2020

My bottom line has changed yet again only now it's flowers n stars because pretty. Though I do hope to find red roses so I can use my black roses in my line up.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

My lineup tells 5 different tales.

The Cosmic Sheep  traveling across the vast galaxy, and by his side, the beautiful Cosmic Princess. Together, they search for a fabled kingdom hidden away in the stars...

Red Pikmin! Fiery little fighters  How many of you can carry such a big mushroom? So small, yet your fortitude is immeasurable.

Springtime, its soft breeze carries a melody of love through the Sakura Garden  See how beautifully the cherry blossoms bloom as two figures walk hand in hand down the gravel path...

Eevee, a gentle heart full of inner strengths and weaknesses  Water can take any shape, and so can we, but the decisions we make... We are not so simple as water. So then, what shape will _we _take? There is a stone out there for us all...

With eyes as bright as rubies and a hoppy-go-lucky personality, Ruby the rabbit  goes hunting for easter eggs. Some are swirly while some are wavy, others are colorful while others are mysterious... Some are icy and frosty, some are the stuff of dreams and nightmares...but no matter how they look, Ruby finds joy in them all...along with caramel!

End of story.


----------



## Foreverfox

Asarena said:


> I started learning Russian at the beginning of this month, so it seemed fitting


Hey, I'm learning Russian too! Maybe we can practice together!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

OKAY MY LINE UP HAS REACH ULTIMATE NIRVANA keeping the Christmas collectibles because tbh they don't super wintery and Christmas like so I can keep them up for a long time and of course they Kakegurui references and the bottom is roses because again some have Kakegurui references and Yumeko is beautiful like a rose but will prick you with no questions asked. The star is there because again Kakegurui reference and I love space plus Yumeko's beauty and knowledge is far out like a star


----------



## Foreverfox

I did have a top row of puppy plishies but I sold it. So now, my top row is a bunch of stuff from a bunch of events and my bottom row is pokemon!


----------



## LambdaDelta

cozy themed lineup


----------



## Asarena

Foreverfox said:


> Hey, I'm learning Russian too! Maybe we can practice together!



I've been learning for less than a month, so I can't really say much yet, but we could try~


----------



## moo_nieu

i'm so happy with my puppies and potions  


Spoiler: lineup


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Moo_Nieu said:


> i'm so happy with my puppies and potions
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lineup
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 348231


Your line up is so pretty makes me regret I sold my swamp and bat potions. still on the hunt for a blood shot one


----------



## lana.

Spoiler








displaying my favorite candy and my favorite potion! :>


----------



## moo_nieu

Milky star said:


> Your line up is so pretty makes me regret I sold my swamp and bat potions. still on the hunt for a blood shot one


thanks! good luck to you, I think a bloodshot potion would look really nice in your lineups


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Moo_Nieu said:


> thanks! good luck to you, I think a bloodshot potion would look really nice in your lineups


Thank you ! I just love red collectibles and that bloodshot potion had Yumeko's name all over it lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I combined my favorite feathers and favorite star frags in a rainbow order (minus the yellow and hot feathers cause yellow feather doesn't fit ) 

I also gave the robots a few balloons to aid towards their efforts in the robot uprising


----------



## visibleghost

i wanted to display my feathers again after having the bottom row only be birthstones for a while but honestly idk if i like it. it looks sort of stupid the way it is.. imagine what it would look like if i could just move the collectibles freely ....

look at this beauty



it would be ...... so good. or maybe it should be the other way around with the night backgrounds on top and blue sky backgrounds on the bottom but still. so much better than what i currently have.

anyway, my explanation is i want to display my favorite collectibles i own, which are the feathers and wands. the star fragments are cute with the same background as the wands. that's it thanks


----------



## Lancelot

Robots are cool. That is ool

I also really like strange dolls for some reason


----------



## -Lumi-

I bought some cakes for my puppies & togepi egg! Maybe one day I'll date trade some & buy a chocolate cake to go in the centre    But for now this is how it looks at I'm really happy with it! Will probably bounce back and forth between the roses & the cakes


----------



## Sara?

So i recently vegan to get into the collective and line-up vibes and tbh with you all i am loving thus far the christmas lights line up ( i know its nothing special ) but i truly love it, i think what i like the aesthetics, simplicity and i adore the fact that they are gifted from other members. However, I know they are gonna disappear soon and i suddenly realized what line-up i wanted next , its also very simple !, but ill do an AC  character Line up , just cause; i like the game, i like the variety it brings in my line -up, really love the different backgrounds for each and i wish we would get more of those so i can do only villagers line-ups and NPC line-ups and rotate between them over time. How adorable and cool would be to have for NPC collectives representing; Brewster ,Redd ,Tom , Gyroid etc and for villagers there are tons of them so i guess its which ever is your favorite hehe but i ultimately love them all for their uniqueness


----------



## Radio

The bottom row of my line up is the colour gradient I never knew I needed in my life.


----------



## Nefarious

Lots and lots of coal. The Lumps of Coal are my favorite of the Christmas collectibles, so really happy I can make a pile now!

Two animated on both side and a star fragment to match the snowflake. White would’ve looked better, but pink is the only one after the Shooting Stars I have haha.



Spoiler: lineup









_
Edited to add photo._


----------



## sigh

tbh i've just always liked the villager/npc collectibles, and luckily for me they weren't super expensive and i was able to get them one by one. i think what started my obsession with them were the coco and leif collectibles specifically.



gotta catch collect em all ✌


----------



## chawwee

I'm currently making the best of a weird situation with my lineup - I got some of the gifts in a weird order due to people going on/offline when we were trading, so I've gone for a diagonal lineup instead haha


----------



## LadyDestani

Now that we're in the new year, I've gotten rid of the Christmas aesthetic, but I still want to display my new Special Snowflake and Fireworks collectibles as long as possible. So I've combined them with other night-sky background collectibles that seem fitting for the season. I'm going to cycle through the Christmas Lights that were gifted to me until they disappear because I'm grateful to everyone who sent me some this year.



Spoiler


----------



## Snowesque

New Year's themed.


----------



## AlyssaAC

My current lineup is all the collectibles I like. The cherry represents my new island I made today, so here’s to playing again with a fresh start!


----------



## michealsmells

Stars and sparkles! Get your stars and sparkles here! Feat. Candy!!

Adding a screenie for future reference.


----------



## Mairmalade

Decided to soften up my collectible color palette with a single row of pastels/pink to match the cherry blossoms in my current profile picture. Not a style I usually go for, but happy with how it looks. 



​*edit: *character is Yukino from _Oregairu _in case anyone is curious


----------



## JellyBeans

fireworks, christmas lights and my backdrop only last for so much longer so I'm making the most of them while I can! a rare one liner


----------



## Sheep Villager

Posting here to celebrate completing my lineup.

I know it's not the most complex thing out there but I've been trying to finish this yellow+green look for so long. Hunting down 2016-2017 yellow pansies took way longer than I thought it would. I may one day mess around and replace the candies with something else but for now I'm more than content leaving them.

For future reference:





Thank you so much @LittleMissPanda for ending my pansy search. ​


----------



## Cosmic-chan

My line up hasn't changed too much since last time but I thought I post it again. Mine is still Yumeko themed. The dog plushies represent her soft side the roses represent her beauty but also how she will prick you and not care. The star fragment represents how she's one of the most beautiful girls I've seen and how her beauty is one and a million both brains wise  and looks wise. The Christmas collectibles don't have a real meaning but they have Yumeko quotes so that's why they're there. As for the magical fireworks that's there because a generous tbt member @syub donated tbt to me to buy my long sought-after animated collectible ! Thank you so much !! 

*Reference Image*:


----------



## Roxxy

My lineup absolutely the dream atm  just wish the firework collectable would be visable all
year long


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Thanks to a quick date trade, I have as close to rainbow order as the Halloweaster Eggs can get.  Of course, I got out my rainbow order Star Fragments as well.  I’m fully aware a White Star Fragment would make this perfect but I can’t afford one


----------



## ReeBear

Just in a very pink & pastel mood at the moment uwu Trying out some horizontal pairs too ~ (who knows how long this line up will last though, I'm so indecisive recently)


----------



## Holla

With the holidays over I'm back to my favourite lineup of full candies.


----------



## visibleghost

i added my birthstones again, so i'm back to an old lineup. i might get a new birthstone so my wands are centered, idk yet. 




thing i made far back to see how it would look. i'm thinking i might do november birthstones tho. or if i can find something cute to replace my birthstones that will be on the bottom row (pre august 2017). i would love to get more heart wands (imagine how cute it would be with three heart wands) but i'm not about to spend that much tbt on a lineup atm lol.


----------



## amemome

my current lineup is one of my dream lineups!!


































Isabelle and the rainbow stars!


----------



## dino

celebrating the new year with my current lineup  

really wish the lights/fireworks would stay but at least this makes it real special to display around this time. i love the animated balance with all matching midnight blue skies. and the colors seem to pop real well with my icon and description emojis, too


----------



## BluebearL

Not much to explain. Pink and purple. I have never been a huge fan of these colours irl but for some reason I enjoy them as collectibles. It's not a finished lineup yet, I am hoping to get a blue and white star fragment for the top row.


----------



## Chris

Got to enjoy the fireworks while they last. 
Picked out a few other collectibles that I thought looked nice alongside them.



Spoiler


----------



## Mary

Pink.


----------



## kikotoot

Just some cute stuff featuring my two special collectibles! 

now if only I had a white feather...


----------



## kikotoot

A huge thank you to Lavamize for letting me borrow their white feather while we have the fireworks active!!!!

as far as I can imagine, this is my dream lineup right here


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

A variation of my blue and purple lineup that I like a lot!  I can't believe I've never done this before.


----------



## Foreverfox

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> A variation of my blue and purple lineup that I like a lot!  I can't believe I've never done this before.


It's beautiful!


----------



## Sharksheep

Some of my favorite collectibles


----------



## moo_nieu

plushies and potions  I’m so happy ;-;


----------



## LadyDestani

I wasn't ready to put my Special Snowflake away yet, so I decided to go with something blue and white and wintery themed for the rest of the season. I love that I have so many collectibles with night-sky backgrounds to work with now!



Spoiler


----------



## Chris

Now that the holidays have passed I'm back to my favourite line-up. The Flick Halloweaster Egg may be my favourite collectible of all time.  



Spoiler


----------



## Sara?

So my lights are gone, which im super sad cause i found them super simple and adorable with their little messages and all   , however i have finally come up with my first line up "Yurray me hehe". I did mention it in here before but i guess it makes more sense when you can look at it. My plan is to have a row of Villagers and a row of NPC villagers, I just need to date trade my Tortimer and line up achieved.

I think i like this line up so much because of the cute different background colors for each villager/NPC villager which brings tons of colors and I just find super cute having like a splash of AC characters in my line up and very suitable for the forum we are in, super happy , hopefully one day will get more villagers or NPC characters collectives in the future , imagen a Redd one

PS: if you are reading this and you have sold me or giving me one of this collectives, thank you very much for that


----------



## Jam86

cri i miss my christmas lights 

so anyway, i don't really have a plan for what collectibles i want, i only recently found out about them so i'm just going with the flow and most probably get the cheapest ones haha (they're all really cute anyway) 

but i currently have a puppy plush, some mittens and a cake, which were all gifts 
then i also have a red cosmos i bought myself after figuring out how to do that 

it's not an amazing lineup like literally everyone elses lol, but i still love it


----------



## LadyDestani

Jam86 said:


> cri i miss my christmas lights
> 
> so anyway, i don't really have a plan for what collectibles i want, i only recently found out about them so i'm just going with the flow and most probably get the cheapest ones haha (they're all really cute anyway)
> 
> but i currently have a puppy plush, some mittens and a cake, which were all gifts
> then i also have a red cosmos i bought myself after figuring out how to do that
> 
> it's not an amazing lineup like literally everyone elses lol, but i still love it


Trust me, that's how we all started out and as long as the collectibles you have make you happy, that's all that matters.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

currently i dont have too many collectables, but the ones i do have make me happy

right now theyre mostly sweets themed (i went nuts when i first saw the halloween cupcake lol) i hope to get more of the wrapped candies sometime! and then vesta because she is one of my favorite villagers, and just some of the christmas ones


----------



## Pintuition

Took me 6 months almost to the day but I FINALLY finished my dream lineup of a row of spring sakuras. Shoutout to @LittleMissPanda for selling me some and helping me afford that last one  and to @Foreverfox for being on the lookout for them and pinging me! 


Spoiler: started from the bottom now we're here






I posted this on July 18th last year and just finally collected my last one today!! From my first ever collectible to my first completed dream lineup!


----------



## Midoriya

Working on getting 10 different eggs for a permanent lineup because... *Ultimate Egg*.


----------



## jiny

pretty self explanatory : P


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

A lineup dream has come true for me today


----------



## biibii

rainbow <333


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> Working on getting 10 different eggs for a permanent lineup because... *Ultimate Egg*.


Same here!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I like the sadly underrated Easter Egg. It's super cute and colorful. I got one from a giveaway from @Miharu but couldn't use it at the time but now I found of use :3 I just like the colors of my line up. It's kinda springish but still winterish and just combines all the cute Collectibles I have. Also I'm happy I can use the birthstone @Midoriya gave me. :3


----------



## LittleMissPanda

A happy little Ditto in the Sakura Garden

Cherry blossom trees are simply beautiful, and I love spring just as much as I love autumn. This lineup serves to represent one of my many short stories entitled, "Cherry Blossom Warrior"

This track from Pokémon Heart Gold/Soul Silver goes perfectly with my cherry blossom aesthetic~


----------



## Foreverfox

biibii said:


> rainbow <333


I love it! I miss my pastel disco eggie, it meant alot to me, but I had to sell it towards my nightmare eggie! I hope to get another one someday.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Foreverfox said:


> I love it! I miss my pastel disco eggie, it meant alot to me, but I had to sell it towards my nightmare eggie! I hope to get another one someday.


You gotta do whatcha gotta do to get your dream Collectibles lol


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> Working on getting 10 different eggs for a permanent lineup because... *Ultimate Egg*.



I have done it!  I have achieved... *Ultimate Egg*.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'm trying to get a whole row bottom row of eggs  just need a sakura egg. I'm going for puppies n eggs but it's a work n progress. I wanna be the puppy egg fiend ! 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 28, 2021

Okay we're almost there guys  it'll happen *soon *


----------



## Cosmic-chan

puppies are cute Pikachu egg is cute I don't know this line up is a work in progress but it's cute uwu. I will be the puppy and egg fiend


----------



## Nefarious

I love the potion set very much, so I'm really happy I can display them along with one of my favorite candies. 


Spoiler: potions and shrooms



In other words, my questionable diet.


----------



## LadyDestani

NefariousKing said:


> I love the potion set very much, so I'm really happy I can display them along with one of my favorite candies.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: potions and shrooms
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, my questionable diet.
> View attachment 353811


Every time I see your line-up, I stop to admire it. It's so beautiful!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

NefariousKing said:


> I love the potion set very much, so I'm really happy I can display them along with one of my favorite candies.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: potions and shrooms
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, my questionable diet.
> View attachment 353811


Iconic as always!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

*I got the Sakura Egg. This isn't even my dream line up but I love it so much. I am the egg and puppy fiend  bless tbt*


----------



## DVD

idk the cake was cheap and cute and I'm new


----------



## Cosmic-chan

DVD said:


> idk the cake was cheap and cute and I'm new


10/10 best line up.


----------



## OtakuTrash

It's the top of my planned lineup. 


I can't get enough tbt for anything even remotely expensive lmao
I just need that pikachu eggy-


----------



## Aronthaer

I uh like the colors


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

I like candy, I spent a lot of effort in the fair for the puppy plush and I am an October baby.


----------



## OtakuTrash

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> A variation of my blue and purple lineup that I like a lot!  I can't believe I've never done this before.


GORGEOUS!
Must have taken a while to get these.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

OtakuTrash said:


> GORGEOUS!
> Must have taken a while to get these.


I see your line up is coming together ! Pikachu egg looks nice !


----------



## OtakuTrash

Milky star said:


> I see your line up is coming together ! Pikachu egg looks nice !


tysm! I really love the egg


----------



## Franny

im hungy


----------



## -Lumi-

Special thank you to @Franny for swapping cakes with me!! 

I have my puppy plushies & togepi egg on top - I don’t think that line will change anytime soon! On the bottom I have some little cakes surrounding my new sakura egg  

I think the sakura egg is really pretty! In a perfect world I would’ve loved for it to go in the middle of my roses _but_ getting the roses I have was tricky enough the first time. I can’t imagine trying to find two before March 27, 2016 so I’m content with the cakes!


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

No real special reason for mine besides I think it looks too cute  The ice cream swirl is probably still my fav; it was my dream collectible for a good long while, so I'm just tickled to be able to feature it. Special thanks to everyone who pinged me, traded, or date traded, especially with my last choco cake


----------



## lana.

i think i need one more potion to replace the wix....


----------



## Diegoboy

Mine was given to me, otherwise I would have nothing but since this is a lineup, one doesn't count then I suppose.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I got mine from my collectible thread, it turned out matching my pfp more than i thought it would
still need that white rose though


----------



## -Lumi-

Will I ever settle on a lineup idk  but im back again 

This time I have some birthstones surrounding my sakura egg. I think I like this better than the cakes because it still gives me some colour, which the roses would have done. I’m really happy with the birthstones I was able to get, too! They all have a special meaning to me. 

Plus! Come fall time I can swap out my sakura egg for my famous mushroom, it’ll fit in the same spot 

Special thank you to @Blink. @Aronthaer for gifting me their stones! And a thank you to @Seastar for date trading with me!! I’m so happy I was able to get the lineup I wanted so quickly. 



Spoiler: Explaining the birthstones!



The diamond is for my girlfriend, her
birthday is in April (if anybody has one from April 27th ).

The ruby is for my kitties! I mean personally I feel like my one cat is more of an April baby (we don’t know either of their birthdays) but the other one we found in the summer so between the diamond & the ruby they’re both covered!

The Opal is for my best friend, her birthday is in October (if anybody has one from October 9th tho )

And then the May stone is my birthstone! My birthdays on the 28th but it was such a lovely surprise gift from Blink. that I don’t feel the need to trade it for a more accurate date!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

mine's just collectibles I was gifted with nice messages that are nice to read. maybe someday I'll have a lineup with a corresponding theme, lol.


----------



## kasane

ah i got them back in like 2014/15 when i was more active on the forums, came back this year and i want to stick to the same ones for now


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Bruh I went through all the work to get all my eggs just to change my aesthetic back to Yumeko.
Anyways:
My line: 
Yumeko is cute like a puppy 
Beautiful like a rose 
Her eyes shine bright like stars 
But
She's not afraid to bite like a dog 
She's not afraid to prick you like a rose
And when her eyes glow red be careful
those are the eyes of an 
*Compulsive Gambler *​


----------



## Firesquids

Robopocalypse


----------



## moonbyu

uh..
p ink  flowers.


----------



## visibleghost

i want to change it up so badly but i need to show off my star wands at all times because i love them and i don't want them wasting away in my inventory, but i'm tired of all my lineups that i've used. now i'm back to feathers, wands and birthstones. i might change back to my birthstones, wands and star fragments tho, that might be cute.

all i care about is that my lineup is cute and that it has my wands. that's it


----------



## Franny

thanks to @-Lumi- i now have symmetrical, synchronized cakes


----------



## Croconaw

There’s not much to explain really. It’s basically Lobo.


----------



## Coach

Valentines lineup


----------



## Chris

Changed up my bottom line to incorporate the return of the Magical Fireworks collectible in a new colourway for the Lunar New Year.  



Spoiler


----------



## OtakuTrash

Vrisnem said:


> Changed up my bottom line to incorporate the return of the Magical Fireworks collectible in a new colourway for the Lunar New Year.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 355243


quick question-
do the moderators get to pick any collectible and not have to go hunt for it? Or do you guys just have some that you bought from a while ago? Same question with forum bells.


----------



## Roxxy

Vrisnem said:


> Changed up my bottom line to incorporate the return of the Magical Fireworks collectible in a new colourway for the Lunar New Year.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 355243


wow, ok, thanks @Vrisnem now I nearly have a perfect line up


----------



## Chris

OtakuTrash said:


> quick question-
> do the moderators get to pick any collectible and not have to go hunt for it? Or do you guys just have some that you bought from a while ago? Same question with forum bells.


I've been on the TBT staff team since July 2014 (yep, that's 6.5yrs!) and didn't really participate in events so I don't have very many from before I joined the team; other members of the team will have collectibles  from before they became staff that they obtained from events and/or through the TBT Marketplace. We cannot earn collectibles through participation in events, so instead we typically receive one of each new collectible as they come out and we are not supposed to sell/trade any we received in this manner. We can edit bells to correct user trades and test things but we don't use this for personal gain.


----------



## Cirice

I've got like, .... 1 opal because that was my New Leaf name. Opal. And then I never had enough bell to purchase anything else and I miss most events lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Shiny collectibles with dark backgrounds and my Celeste Chick Plush <3


----------



## skarmoury

fireworks means bringing back my night sky lineup!


----------



## -Lumi-

Look at my pretty blue rose and fireworks!!  

I’m one step closer to being able to surround my togepi egg with roses I can feel it. I’ll just have to wait for more new releases of the roses!


----------



## moo_nieu

i wanted to show off the blue feather i got from the short story raffle! hooray  
ive been wanting a feather ♪( ´▽｀)

i tried to pick blueish collectibles to go with it. my inventory is limited, so this is what i ended up with.
 i also made a full lineup for it, but it has other colors... i cant decide which one i like more. the full lineup has cool collectibles, but the half lineup looks more wintery i think


Spoiler:  option 2, advice appreciated


----------



## Giddy

My lineup is pretty simple. 
I'd lost two of my cats very recent, about 6 weeks between each other. Both of them were step brothers (same mother, different dad) and I had them for over 14/15 years; so I really wanted to memoralise them through flowers. 
(Hover over the icon to see the messages)

Red carnations mean love and affection
Pink carnations mean pruity, luck, gratitude

And I definitely feel this when I think of them~! The balloons are there to make it look more plesant and keep the flowers in the middle.


----------



## -Lumi-

Giddy said:


> My lineup is pretty simple.
> I'd lost two of my cats very recent, about 6 weeks between each other. Both of them were step brothers (same mother, different dad) and I had them for over 14/15 years; so I really wanted to memoralise them through flowers.
> (Hover over the icon to see the messages)
> 
> Red carnations mean love and affection
> Pink carnations mean pruity, luck, gratitude
> 
> And I definitely feel this when I think of them~! The balloons are there to make it look more plesant and keep the flowers in the middle.



Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry for your loss.  That's a really beautiful way to remember them and your lineup looks lovely


----------



## Foreverfox

Giddy said:


> My lineup is pretty simple.
> I'd lost two of my cats very recent, about 6 weeks between each other. Both of them were step brothers (same mother, different dad) and I had them for over 14/15 years; so I really wanted to memoralise them through flowers.
> (Hover over the icon to see the messages)
> 
> Red carnations mean love and affection
> Pink carnations mean pruity, luck, gratitude
> 
> And I definitely feel this when I think of them~! The balloons are there to make it look more plesant and keep the flowers in the middle.


I am soo sorry to hear of your loss . I'm glad you were able to memorialize the. In this way though, it's beautiful. ❤


----------



## Giddy

-Lumi- said:


> Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry for your loss.  That's a really beautiful way to remember them and your lineup looks lovely






Foreverfox said:


> I am soo sorry to hear of your loss . I'm glad you were able to memorialize the. In this way though, it's beautiful. ❤




Thank you both so much~!! <3 <3 
It's been pretty hard, they really made the home so lively! My youngest cat grew up with them, so she's been finding it difficult as well. 
I'm glad I was able to get some carnations close to theright dates!! I do love the lineup, it will be hard to change it, as I do feel I might in the future but it shall return!!


----------



## Nefarious

_Didn't realize the White Fragment I bought was after the Shooting Star, but I'm so happy it is._
Will enjoy this while the fireworks are active. 


Spoiler: Black and White



_

_
Animated on both ends!


----------



## Foreverfox

Lovveee this!! I'm really trying to work on a nice lineup lol. I always just have a hodgepodge of stuff


----------



## BluebearL

Once I have date traded my blue feather and fragments- it should look like this. Not much to explain really. For each gradient, there is a solid, and for each colour, there is a glowy thing. I didn't really plan it, it just happened. Never knew I would end up with so many feathers! I love them.


----------



## Mad Aly

Don't have much going on right now. I'm not much of a collector. Just tried to put together some blue/white/silver/green (and some unintended red/yellow) to go with my avatar and signature's color schemes.


----------



## visibleghost

current lineup. i wanted to see how much i like the star fragments, these are the only ones i have so i'm just going with them even though i think it could be way cuter




this is what i'm thinking about making my top row into...... not sure if it's cute enough to go for though


----------



## Sharksheep

Playing around with some Valentine's Day theme line ups. I think just the fireworks with the heart wand is better


----------



## piske

No set theme for my lineup, it’s just the collectibles I have that aren’t overtly Christmas c:


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Yumeko themed only now she celebrates valentine's day


----------



## BluebearL

Pave is a very welcome addition, she ties in well with my feathers. Tysm again to @Lavamaize


----------



## jadetine

Pavé enchants the robot lovers:


----------



## Jam86

i think when i first posted on this thread, i had like 4 collectibles but now i have a complete lineup and it's so CUTE 




it's so beautiful and chaotic, i love it!
especially the mushrooms and cakes


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my current lineup is just a combination of blue/purple/black colors to match my avatar. I'm particularly fond of my line of wah eggies and I really like the top row a lot too 



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Valentine's day themed Yumeko line up~ Are you a card? Because if you are I'll make sure to never play you~ 


why is this line up so pretty but only temporary?


----------



## tessa grace

Mine is some tasty looking treats and soft colors that I thought looked nice in just a 1 row lineup. Hopefully soon I can get some more ideas and collectibles to make it even cuter!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 15, 2021


----------



## -Lumi-

I have a special Valentines Day lineup at the moment! I wish I had been active last February so I could have the special roses surrounding my fireworks but it’s okay 

I have a lineup of the limited time roses from some really lovely users and the cute firework collectables! On the bottom I have the diamond birthstone for my girlfriend and the emerald birthstone for myself with a lineup of roses in the middle! If you couldn’t tell the roses are my favourite collectable, lol

I think it’s really pretty  a part of me wants the white rose in the middle just because I think it would look better with the pink being against the diamond but it’s okay! I still really enjoy it 



Spoiler: Current lineup! 






Figured I should include a picture this time since I’m constantly changing it


----------



## LittleMissPanda

​
*Snow Bunny~ a promise between friends*
*Aurora Sky~ for not even in dreams could such beautiful creatures exist*
*Blue Hybrid Rose~ anyone can find love, even in the stars*
*Special Snowflake~ the splendor of winter*
*Holiday Candy Cane~ there's magic to be found if you look hard enough*
*Matryoshka Doll~ hers is a compassionate heart*
*Christmas Candy~ playful and sweet*
*Kapp'n Christmas Doll~ a carefree spirit*
*Timmy Christmas Doll~ mouth speaks of love, eyes speak of greed*
*Winter Mittens~ material possessions: of what use are such trivial things to me?*


----------



## -Lumi-

Look at all my roses  I’m really happy with this lineup! I love seeing all the different colours of the roses & I think the compliment the colours of the togepi egg really nicely. I’m super happy I was able to get another pink rose to sit on my top line!

Now I can hopefully stop spending all my bells and try to save up for sheep plush or a mums plush. I think it would be cute to have a Christmas puppy on one side and a different plushie on the other side of the little togepi egg 



Spoiler: Rose lineup!


----------



## Foreverfox

I'm realllyyyy working towards all eggies, but that tbt grind is hard! Getting there though!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Foreverfox said:


> I'm realllyyyy working towards all eggies, but that tbt grind is hard! Getting there though!
> View attachment 357892


love it! Super cute 
you’re almost there!


----------



## OtakuTrash

It's to match my chick profile. I like the collectibles I got, and it's really cute.


----------



## moo_nieu

just a line of black roses  not much to explain, but i love them


Spoiler: 🖤


----------



## Sharksheep

I think I shared this before but now I have a pfp to match and I want to remember this cause I don't think I'll be able to top this in a while

Pink starry bird line up


----------



## Nefarious

Real close to completing my second lineup goal! Just need two more Wix Candies. 
Love how it looks with both Red and White Fragments right now though.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

NefariousKing said:


> Real close to completing my second lineup goal! Just need two more Wix Candies.
> Love how it looks with both Red and White Fragments right now though.
> View attachment 358091



Your lineups are always incredible, and no one seems to have anything similar to them!  I’m always interested to see what you’ll come up with next.


----------



## ReeBear

Trans pride uwu
Plushies uwu
That is all.


----------



## Yanrima~

I mostly themed the lineup as mostly blue and revolves around blue roses and it’s beauty, mystery and elegance.


----------



## jiny

simple lineup but i really like it


----------



## LadyDestani

Now that winter has left the forums, I retired my winter-themed lineup until next season. For now, I've gone back to my main lineup which includes some of my favorite collectibles and is based on my two New Leaf towns.

Top Row = Nocturne
The color scheme is blue and purple. The Aurora Sky and Aurora Egg represent that the town is always set at night. The Nightmare Egg and Purple Bat Potion represent the mayor's attempts at alchemy to bring back her lost family members. The Cool Feather doesn't have a specific reason for being there, but I think it looks nice next to the Aurora Egg and feathers can be ingredients in potions.

Bottom Row = Sakura
The cherries represent Sakura's native fruit and also the town name because Sakura means cherry in Japanese. The Zen Egg and Sakura Egg pair nicely and represent the town's Zen theme and, again, the town name. Mint was a starting villager in Sakura and is a permanent resident in the town. Her colors look really nice with the two eggs. Sakura doesn't really have a color scheme, but the collectible row uses softer colors to distinguish it from the top row.



Spoiler


----------



## Sharksheep

Sheep dog line up that I manage to be able to do a few days ago




However my star wand hunt just ended so I'm going to have this up for a while


----------



## Jacob

It's a little unfortunate the location the shooting star ended it for this lineup, but now having a special snowflake opens up the possibility to 10 different dark backgrounds since the last fair! did my best to get everything in a bit of a gradient


----------



## Chris

One row of black hybrid roses and one row of Flick eggs. I think this will be my new 'usual' outside of event periods. Thanks to everyone who helped in my search for black roses!



Spoiler


----------



## SpaceTokki77

finally got a blue frag !
now i just need a purple frag, white frag, and purple bat potion


----------



## Bob Zombie

Friday the 13th Candy on the top row, and potions and eggs on the bottom.

Halloween is my favorite time of year, so highly likely to keep this as my permanent lineup.  Not really into seasonal lineups like Spring or Autumn, but may tweak a Christmas lineup at some point.


----------



## sleepydreepy

My line up has always showcased my favorite collectables out of the ones I had, but I recently decided to get rid of the ones I was less excited about and buy the ones I've always wanted! Right now I'm going for a rainbow of star fragments on top (still need to date trade and buy the green frag) and on the bottom a cluster of personal favs! I love the plushies from the fair, and I'm also a huge pokemon fan so that explains 4/5 of them. The very last one in my line up is the #10 I got from TBTF's 10th anniversary. One day I'm hoping to replace it with one of the glow wands


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I can finally have a full lineup of feathers yeeeeeet
also I'm adoring this Pave Tail Feather so much, i may not be able to get an actual rainbow feather but this is (almost) just as good  



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## deana

Going for a little blue and purple something and I think it turned out not terrible lol I would like to maybe replace the black rose with something else in the future


----------



## Holla

I still love my full candy lineup but I’ve put it away for now. After recently winning a staff favourite in the Valentine’s card event I’ve decided to show off my collectibles I’ve won from being chosen as a staff favourite these past couple years. 

First the Pink Candy from Appendage Apparitions back during the Halloween event in 2017


Spoiler








Second the Shooting Star from the 2020 Bell Tree Fair Crazy Dream Sequence


Spoiler








And most recently the Pavé Tail Feather from the recent Valentine’s event


Spoiler










As an amateur traditional artist/crafter I am honoured to have been chosen as a staff fave 3 different times over the last few years.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Sort of a mix-up of random collectibles. Trying to decide what I want to go with my Coco.


----------



## BluebearL

New purple feather= Purple vibes! None of these are perfect but it will be interesting to see what I can do with purple collectible in the future- definitely want to get coco to go with Pave. Ruby and Mint would also look great as an alternative version of my usual pink-blue-purple lineup.


----------



## Nefarious

Dull black/brown colored lineup to compliment the Bronze Trophy I received. 
Likely will try to obtain a Lobo to add in more brown eventually, but I'm really pleased with this one. Every single one of these collectibles mean a lot to me, so I'm happy I can display them together! 


Spoiler: the steampunk arc


----------



## moo_nieu

the new purple feather is so nice  went for a purple and blue lineup


Spoiler:  ∩^ω^∩


----------



## Sharksheep

First line up where the weird doll doesn't look super out of place


----------



## lana.

Spoiler








some of my favorite collectibles. 2/3 of the wand set completed


----------



## Antonio

I'm too lazy to change my lineup one by one so I'm currently stuck


----------



## piske

My raffle prize and my valentine's pave feather have helped me unintentionally create a mini line-up. It's pretty cute, I think!


----------



## jiny

i have a really simple lineup but this purple feather has inspired me to try to get a full lineup of feathers, or just collectibles with the sky background so they can all match


----------



## Velo

I'm working on a new 2-row lineup but I figured I should spend some time with my purple feather, could only come up with something decent in a 1-row ^o^



Spoiler









Also really love all the feather and trophy line ups posted!!  ♥


----------



## LittleMissPanda

*~I never knew I needed feathers in my life until now~*​Obtaining this incredible gradient feather set inspired me to draw an OC I created back when I was a kid (currently set as my profile pic!) He's a cat/rabbit hybrid who is still unnamed to this day lol but I used to doodle him all the time. And now he's back in my life, thanks to these colorful feathers! This will be my lineup for whenever I'm feeling artsy and cheerful. I'm aware there is one more gradient feather, the Final Boss feather, but does this little guy care for it? Not a bit~ ☺ let's get *COLORFUL!!*

P.S. The Rad Feather is forgettable. Just sayin'~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Purple and green are so pretty together!  Thought I'd make a one-liner for a bit because of the pleasing symmetry.


----------



## Foreverfox

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Purple and green are so pretty together!  Thought I'd make a one-liner for a bit because of the pleasing symmetry.


LLOOOVVEEE the disco eggieee!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LittleMissPanda said:


> View attachment 358910View attachment 358911View attachment 358912View attachment 358913View attachment 358914
> 
> *~I never knew I needed feathers in my life until now~*​Obtaining this incredible gradient feather set inspired me to draw an OC I created back when I was a kid (currently set as my profile pic!) He's a cat/rabbit hybrid who is still unnamed to this day lol but I used to doodle him all the time. And now he's back in my life, thanks to these colorful feathers! This will be my 1-row lineup for whenever I'm feeling artsy and cheerful. I'm aware there is one more gradient feather, the Final Boss feather, but does this little guy care for it? Not a bit~ ☺ let's get *COLORFUL!!*
> 
> P.S. The Rad Feather is forgettable. Just sayin'~


boiii now we can vibe together w our gradient feathers 

also your OC is super cute!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

xSuperMario64x said:


> boiii now we can vibe together w our gradient feathers
> 
> also your OC is super cute!!


 ~you rockin' those colors way harder tho  congrats again on Valentine's staff favorite! Your entry was phenomenal!

Also thank you!! I think I'll be drawing more of him from time to time~ ☺


----------



## Holla

I'm calling this one "bird of a feather"


----------



## -Lumi-

I’ve shuffled my lineup around a little bit! I wasn’t enjoying having both my sakura egg & togepi egg on display - not sure why. Maybe it was the backgrounds?  

I’ve decided to display my roses and sakura egg at the moment though! I thought it would be the prettiest for spring and the sakura egg matches nicely with my avatar & signature. I picked the pink & blue roses with white in the middle because I thought the colours looked really pretty. On the bottom I have my sakura egg surrounded with birthstones that all have a special meaning to me. 



Spoiler: Current lineup!


----------



## jiny

loving my lineup  i wish i had some cooler collectibles in place of the tasty cakes but this will do for now lmao


----------



## BluebearL

I really like having the flowers, combined with the colours- I love how this lineup kind of gives off some garden vibes.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Me again, but this time with *SWIRLS *and *POPS











*
*









*​Yup, I am *loving *this lineup ☺


----------



## BluebearL

LittleMissPanda said:


> Me again, but this time with *SWIRLS *and *POPS
> 
> View attachment 359634View attachment 359635View attachment 359636View attachment 359637View attachment 359638*
> *View attachment 359639View attachment 359642View attachment 359640View attachment 359643View attachment 359641*​Yup, I am *loving *this lineup ☺



I am also loving this lineup! It’s very pleasing to look at. The colours are so beautiful, congrats on all of the lovely collectibles.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

BluebearL said:


> I am also loving this lineup! It’s very pleasing to look at. The colours are so beautiful, congrats on all of the lovely collectibles.


Aaaah!~ thank you so much! I am enamored with yours as well, such soft colors! Flowers add even more natural beauty  the night sky of the pink frag/heart wand is a lovely contrast next to the blue sky of the feathers ^.^


----------



## oak

I finally have enough yellow collectables to make a little line up, paired with my black roses. So I guess you could say the theme is black and yellow?


----------



## Nefarious

Just playing around with what I have. Thought this was pretty cool!


Spoiler: bright, like a peacock, a poisonous peacock


----------



## LadyDestani

Yesterday I finally had time to play around with my lineup a bit and came up with a way to use my new feather. It's not perfect, but I kind of like it. It's coordinating feathers and flowers with Pave and a purple star fragment in the middle.



Spoiler


----------



## jiny

finally completed my lineup!!!!  im in love


----------



## Roxxy

Finally got my precious blue fragment in the centre of my lineup  Thanks to @SpaceTokki77, you are a genuine star


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I call my line up "Blue Side" I feel rather blue so I chose to do a blue theme. This line up is a reference to Jung Hoseok's (J-hope) song Blue Side (Outro). (My line up isn't perfect yet. I still trying to date trade my March birthstone so it can go after my april birthstone for an ombre effect.)


----------



## Sharksheep

A sorta St Patrick's Day theme lined up. Getting an early purple is looking to be impossible so this is the closest to a rainbow I can get


----------



## Velo

Thanks to lana. and Fye, I finished my two row lineup!



Spoiler









I love how the candies look on the lineup! I originally wanted to do something with both my eggs - Frost and Pikachu - and the idea just kind of went from there. I think the colors are so pleasing to look at.


----------



## lana.

Velo said:


> Thanks to lana. and Fye, I finished my two row lineup!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360556
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the candies look on the lineup! I originally wanted to do something with both my eggs - Frost and Pikachu - and the idea just kind of went from there. I think the colors are so pleasing to look at.


that looks lovely!! :0


----------



## Velo

lana. said:


> that looks lovely!! :0


Thank you so much!  
And thanks for helping to make it happen, I was worried I wouldn't find the perfect blue candy


----------



## LambdaDelta

a cool colors lineup utilizing the newest feather


----------



## deana

I wanted to buy some red collectibles to make a little lineup that goes with the red background of my pfp  it's a little bit fall-ish for March but I like it


----------



## LambdaDelta

deanapants said:


> I wanted to buy some red collectibles to make a little lineup that goes with the red background of my pfp  it's a little bit fall-ish for March but I like it
> 
> View attachment 360565


just pretend you're in the southern hemisphere


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Matching feathers and birthstones. ☺


----------



## SpaceTokki77

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Matching feathers and birthstones. ☺


so pretty, i love it!


----------



## Foreverfox

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Matching feathers and birthstones. ☺


How do you have so many amazing lineups!?  love it, as always!


----------



## jiny

i changed my lineup to have puppy plushies! i was thinking of having my zipper sakura in the middle but it's not possible 
i also wanted to have spring sakuras on each side to replace the tasty cakes but that's not possible either !!! but i can work with what i have now cx


----------



## BluebearL

Just wanted to say a huge thank you to @sheilaa for generously helping me achieve this lineup by completing my wand set! You are rocking the feathers in your lineup as well.


----------



## Alienfish

Thank you Laura (@BluebearL) for making this dank ass feather and pinwheel lineup be a reality (and thanks trivia back in the days for the green one) 

<<<


----------



## xSuperMario64x

@BluebearL and @sheilaa both have fantastic lineups! i was wondering how bluebear got the other wands, that was really thoughtful of you sheila   

I'm just over here with lotsa cool feathers. they're disorganized rn but if I could get a purple feather and date trade them to be in rainbow order my life woils be complete (only until they release a new balloon set with yellow and purple)


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> @BluebearL and @sheilaa both have fantastic lineups! i was wondering how bluebear got the other wands, that was really thoughtful of you sheila


Well, I realized I'd never get the three set(plus I never got the crescent wand from that one lol fair) plus I really love same-backgrounds lineups so I offered a trade


----------



## Sheep Villager

I got my precious lot of five 2016 red and white pansies!
Celebrating with a bit of a quick hybrid line-up with a mix of both.

For future reference:


































I guess this leaves me with just blue hybrid pansies left to obtain. I think I need a moment before I start on that....​


----------



## -Lumi-

Sheep Villager said:


> I got my precious lot of five 2016 red and white pansies!
> Celebrating with a bit of a quick hybrid line-up with a mix of both.
> 
> For future reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this leaves me with just blue hybrid pansies left to obtain. I think I need a moment before I start on that....​



I love this so much oh my goodness  the plushies are so cute and I love the shooting star collectible  plus it’s always nice seeing flower collectibles get more love!!


----------



## skarmoury

finally obtained my dream lineup, I'm absolutely thrilled with my double collectibles (especially the heart wand)


----------



## Princess Mipha

My first row just shows the obsession I have with the Eerie Star Potion   
And the second row is a sheep pulling easter eggs, kinda like Yoshi is pulling the eggs behind him!


----------



## Lightspring

Just puppies, Sakuras, and Isabelles.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Mine isn't particularly amazing but I like Sakura so I just chose things that match Sakura.


----------



## Midoriya

My new lineup is currently a WIP.  Here’s what I want it to look like when it’s done though:
























I don’t even know if it’s possible, and it’s going to take awhile to achieve, but I have a feeling I would never get tired of it if I were able to complete it.  

It’s mainly just because I love things that are green.


----------



## moo_nieu

i dont have any shamrock collectibles but heres my best attempt at a St. Patrick's Day lineup 


Spoiler: 🍀


----------



## Plainbluetees

I bought an April Birthstone for a symmetrical lineup. Now coco sits on a throne of diamonds surrounded by green candies for spring.



Spoiler: Future Reference


----------



## SpaceTokki77

finally got a purple fragment, tysm @Totoroki, youre awesome


----------



## LambdaDelta

apparently the raffle ticket is displayable. so I made adjustments for it instead of just hiding it, because idk why


----------



## Plainbluetees

Well, I found out that I can swap out Coco with my Leif collectible, so instead of experimenting with Coco and my yellow violets I plopped in Leif for St. Patrick’s day, which I totally didn’t forget about until I saw a notification for the thread. Mhm.



Spoiler: Lineup


----------



## Nefarious

These are the only green collectibles I own, 2013 fair patch is actually getting some use haha. ^^
And a little yellow/gray with the pup to balance the colors.


Spoiler: Mean and green for St Patrick's ☘


----------



## Sheep Villager

Looks like a clover has infiltrated my pansy garden.
*I wonder what that's about...*

(Yellow + Green are my colours so I made a quick temporary mix for St Patricks. Dumping all my green ones together looked too messy for me so I definitely deserve to be pinched.)

For future reference:


----------



## Velo

Here's my not very great attempt to use the Raffle Ticket to make a St Patricks / springish (???) type lineup!!!
This is actually vaguely close to the lineup that I came up with to use my awesome new Eevee Egg, but I haven't broke that one out yet 



Spoiler: it's something


----------



## deana

Well I was very lucky earlier to win some white violets from the lovely @The Pennifer and it just so happens that my little Leif fits perfectly in there so my lineup is spring ready now


----------



## The Pennifer

deanapants said:


> Well I was very lucky earlier to win some white violets from the lovely @The Pennifer and it just so happens that my little Leif fits perfectly in there so my lineup is spring ready now
> 
> View attachment 362005


Sweet! Looks awesome!!


----------



## BluebearL

deanapants said:


> Well I was very lucky earlier to win some white violets from the lovely @The Pennifer and it just so happens that my little Leif fits perfectly in there so my lineup is spring ready now
> 
> View attachment 362005


This lineup is actually so cute, I love it!


----------



## BluebearL

My attempt at St Patrick's


----------



## hestu

My very best night sky lineup!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm a little late, but just trying out something springy and green/pink for St. Patrick's Day.



Spoiler


----------



## moo_nieu

its a collection of plushies c:



i dont think im going to be able to date trade my moms plush for one early enough to achieve symmetry for this, so i am going to save up for another sheep plush


----------



## Midoriya

Wasn’t planning on buying anything from the shop restock, but I did.

I call this lineup... red... yeah... just red.

Alternative name for my current lineup is hahaha, I have no idea what I’m doing with my lineup right now.

But yeah, I was getting bored of having an incomplete lineup and so I’ll have this one until I can get more green feathers and green balloons.


----------



## Jacob

Unhid some shop collectibles to celebrate the shop restocking for the first time in forever!


----------



## jiny

i bought a chocolate cake from the restock!! i decided to unhide my zipper sakura as well c:


----------



## Che5hire Cat

My current lineup is basically cakes with cherries on top.






This lineup was actually not planned at all and got sort of created thanks to the latest shop restock. I like it.


----------



## Sharksheep

I just think this looks really cute. Tasty cake always look great and the chocolate cake to change it up a little.


----------



## LambdaDelta

eggs in a rainbow-esque order


----------



## Holla

I’m not usually a big fan of pink but I’m really feeling the cherry blossom season so I’m embracing the pink right now.


----------



## Nefarious

As my obsession with My Hero Academia has grown tremendously this past year alone, I threw together a small lineup for my two favorite characters.


Spoiler: more like favorite characters that get screentime haha



The Orange Candy is in reference to Bakugou and the Green Candy to Midoriya. The White Fragments referencing how they are "the pillars of class 1-A", and how the community considers them the "wonder duo" or "twin stars". The shooting star also references how they both shared the power of One for All in the movie _Heroes Rising_.


















I have it on display as the 5th season is premiering in just 6 days and I'm just excited to see them animated again!


----------



## AlyssaAC

I think my current lineup has worked out pretty well. It’s got all of the collectibles I can afford at the moment and I do like the colors. It kinda reminds me of spring. Maybe one day I’ll get some more collectibles, but for now I’ll just be patient until the next event.


----------



## Snowesque

Don't use feathers too much, but I tried something a little different than I'd usually do with the Pave Feather.
I really like the shade of purple! 



Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> Wasn’t planning on buying anything from the shop restock, but I did.
> 
> I call this lineup... red... yeah... just red.
> 
> Alternative name for my current lineup is hahaha, I have no idea what I’m doing with my lineup right now.
> 
> But yeah, I was getting bored of having an incomplete lineup and so I’ll have this one until I can get more green feathers and green balloons.



I’m not sure how, but I think I just made this lineup even better!


----------



## lana.

Spoiler








i like green i think


----------



## BluebearL

@Midoriya that lineup is actually so satisfying to look at, I love the red coordination!

Embracing the new houses in this probably far too colourful lineup.


----------



## -Lumi-

Oh I’m so happy  they restocked the pink roses and I’m so happy my lineup is symmetrical and beautiful I love it. I’m officially on a mission to get my bottom row pink & white too!



Spoiler: Current Lineup


----------



## -Lumi-

-Lumi- said:


> Oh I’m so happy  they restocked the pink roses and I’m so happy my lineup is symmetrical and beautiful I love it. I’m officially on a mission to get my bottom row pink & white too!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Current Lineup
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 363289



Just spent like all my bells on pink & white roses but it was totally worth it!!



Spoiler: Current lineup!!









Maybe one day I’ll have the sheep on top but I’m honestly so thrilled with this lineup too!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

That's it. My current line up sparks so much joy. @SpaceTokki77 help me come up with the idea ! 

Edit: @Dio thank you for the house ! It's so pink and cute ! I love it very much  and thank you Toki for the rose it's so pink and I love it so much !
Larger reference :3


----------



## deana

My spring lineup just getting better and better    I was so extremely lucky to grab a mori in the restock today, and while I originally wanted the light blue house I think the mori looks really good.


----------



## th8827

I currently have all of my Red items in my lineup.

I would swap out the Egg for the Valentine's Rose, but that is Hidden Only...


----------



## Sharksheep

A tasty rainbow of sugar stars with some cakes.


----------



## moo_nieu

some roses, mushrooms, and a spooky potion c: 


Spoiler: 🖤


----------



## Foreverfox

Moo_Nieu said:


> some roses, mushrooms, and a spooky potion c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 🖤
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 363538


I love this lineup! The bloodshot potion transitions the mushrooms perfectly!


----------



## Coach

Just threw together a little bit of everything!


----------



## Foreverfox

Coach said:


> Just threw together a little bit of everything!
> 
> View attachment 363542


and yet it looks great! doesn't look thrown together at all!


----------



## toadsworthy

I strung together what few collectibles I had to make something a little coherent - I kinda like it


----------



## Sharksheep

Meme is pretty old but I realize I can do a nyan sheep now. The question is do I try to get 3 more aurora skies or not


----------



## Cosmic-chan

My line up sparks a new level of joy. I may or may not be obsessed with the puppy plush 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 24, 2021

The doggies like to play in the gardens and when they're done they have a home to go to !


----------



## LambdaDelta

color matching egg pillars


----------



## jiny

cyan and pink houses are my new addition to my lineup


----------



## rianne

It's so tricky to do lineups with a Love Ball.


----------



## Foreverfox

LambdaDelta said:


> color matching egg pillars


And day/night pillars!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

this lineup was messed up by the presence of the teal house but idk what to do with the top row lol, might come up w something right now (like putting a bunch of eggs up there with it)...

edit: crap I meant for the aurora egg to be on the top row... but actually, this doesn't look too bad at all! I like this quite a bit!


----------



## Jhine7

For someone who only (eventually) wants 1 of every collectible/isn't into line-ups too much, I just like my current one with all my new collectibles as it displays lots of color


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

soooo can someone explain what you mean by line ups? I am very interested haha


----------



## Foreverfox

Courtney.lamelia said:


> soooo can someone explain what you mean by line ups? I am very interested haha


Lineups are the little collections of pictures in a person's sidebar under their name.  They are made up of individual "collectibles" that a person gets from various events or from other people.


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Foreverfox said:


> Lineups are the little collections of pictures in a person's sidebar under their name.  They are made up of individual "collectibles" that a person gets from various events or from other people.


ohhhhhhhh okay gotcha


----------



## Lightspring

Well, it has been finally completed. I’m pretty content with this lineup (unless rereleased collectibles like the Spring Sakura or Zen egg come into play ) though for now I think I like it! I am planning on having a peach-forest themed NH island with an East-Asian influence. My island name is 十里桃林 which means “ten mile peach forest” (though woods would be more accurate lol) in Chinese so it’s obvious that I have the 森 collectible which means forest too. I also have peaches in my lineup that complement the Zen egg that has pretty pink flowers. I also have Isabelles since why not, I feel like her colors complement the moris. Of course I also put Spring Sakuras and despite being cherry trees, let’s just interpret them as peach blossoms, shall we? Just like how there’s an egg in my lineup, I decided to have the Zipper Sakura as the centerpiece since you can’t have Spring without our favorite “bunny”! And there you have it folks, happy spring.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Lightspring said:


> Well, it has been finally completed. I’m pretty content with this lineup (unless rereleased collectibles like the Spring Sakura or Zen egg come into play ) though for now I think I like it! I am planning on having a peach-forest themed NH island with an East-Asian influence. My island name is 十里桃林 which means “ten mile peach forest” (though woods would be more accurate lol) in Chinese so it’s obvious that I have the 森 collectible which means forest too. I also have peaches in my lineup that complement the Zen egg that has pretty pink flowers. I also have Isabelles since why not, I feel like her colors complement the moris. Of course I also put Spring Sakuras and despite being cherry trees, let’s just interpret them as peach blossoms, shall we? Just like how there’s an egg in my lineup, I decided to have the Zipper Sakura as the centerpiece since you can’t have Spring without our favorite “bunny”! And there you have it folks, happy spring.
> View attachment 364028


I love it  your explanation was really nice, too~ I'm so happy for you to have finally achieved such a peachy lineup ☺

From a fellow Peach enthusiast


----------



## jiny

Lightspring said:


> Well, it has been finally completed. I’m pretty content with this lineup (unless rereleased collectibles like the Spring Sakura or Zen egg come into play ) though for now I think I like it! I am planning on having a peach-forest themed NH island with an East-Asian influence. My island name is 十里桃林 which means “ten mile peach forest” (though woods would be more accurate lol) in Chinese so it’s obvious that I have the 森 collectible which means forest too. I also have peaches in my lineup that complement the Zen egg that has pretty pink flowers. I also have Isabelles since why not, I feel like her colors complement the moris. Of course I also put Spring Sakuras and despite being cherry trees, let’s just interpret them as peach blossoms, shall we? Just like how there’s an egg in my lineup, I decided to have the Zipper Sakura as the centerpiece since you can’t have Spring without our favorite “bunny”! And there you have it folks, happy spring.
> View attachment 364028


i love it!!!! it’s adorable


----------



## Foreverfox

Lightspring said:


> Well, it has been finally completed. I’m pretty content with this lineup (unless rereleased collectibles like the Spring Sakura or Zen egg come into play ) though for now I think I like it! I am planning on having a peach-forest themed NH island with an East-Asian influence. My island name is 十里桃林 which means “ten mile peach forest” (though woods would be more accurate lol) in Chinese so it’s obvious that I have the 森 collectible which means forest too. I also have peaches in my lineup that complement the Zen egg that has pretty pink flowers. I also have Isabelles since why not, I feel like her colors complement the moris. Of course I also put Spring Sakuras and despite being cherry trees, let’s just interpret them as peach blossoms, shall we? Just like how there’s an egg in my lineup, I decided to have the Zipper Sakura as the centerpiece since you can’t have Spring without our favorite “bunny”! And there you have it folks, happy spring.
> View attachment 364028


It looks so great! So happy you finally got it done!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Lightspring said:


> Well, it has been finally completed. I’m pretty content with this lineup (unless rereleased collectibles like the Spring Sakura or Zen egg come into play ) though for now I think I like it! I am planning on having a peach-forest themed NH island with an East-Asian influence. My island name is 十里桃林 which means “ten mile peach forest” (though woods would be more accurate lol) in Chinese so it’s obvious that I have the 森 collectible which means forest too. I also have peaches in my lineup that complement the Zen egg that has pretty pink flowers. I also have Isabelles since why not, I feel like her colors complement the moris. Of course I also put Spring Sakuras and despite being cherry trees, let’s just interpret them as peach blossoms, shall we? Just like how there’s an egg in my lineup, I decided to have the Zipper Sakura as the centerpiece since you can’t have Spring without our favorite “bunny”! And there you have it folks, happy spring.
> View attachment 364028



That's super pretty!  Congrats on finishing it c:


----------



## LadyDestani

I wanted to do a Halloweaster type of line-up featuring all seven of the eggs I own. The swamp potion is green and the leaf on the top reminds me of spring. The bloodshot potion is how we will all be feeling a few hours into the egg hunt. The black famous mushroom is just there to finish off the top row because I thought the colors looked good with the eggs.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

It's still sparks joy. It still has my house puppies and my rose but, I added the birthstones since they matched !


----------



## Roxxy

I am super happy as my stars lineup is even more special now  grateful thanks to @Xane_MM for my pretty pink star. I love that it is now symmetrical and I am so amazed how lucky I have been


----------



## Matt0106

Finally got the last cherry I needed to finish this lineup!





This lineup more or less represents my island, Seafield. The native fruit is cherries, there's some houses and a tree, and then finally there's an important section representing a star-littered area on my island. So happy that it's done


----------



## Roxxy

Matt0106 said:


> Finally got the last cherry I needed to finish this lineup!
> 
> View attachment 364401
> 
> This lineup more or less represents my island, Seafield. The native fruit is cherries, there's some houses and a tree, and then finally there's an important section representing a star-littered area on my island. So happy that it's done


Lineup looks amazing and I am crazy jealous of your bottom row


----------



## Matt0106

Roxxy said:


> Lineup looks amazing and I am crazy jealous of your bottom row


AW thank you so much  Yours looks so great as well, it's all perfectly placed!


----------



## Roxxy

Matt0106 said:


> AW thank you so much  Yours looks so great as well, it's all perfectly placed!


I am so lucky and I shouldn’t want more but your white fragments are so gorgeous and beautifully placed  one day in place of the yellow frag I will get a white frag


----------



## Matt0106

Roxxy said:


> I am so lucky and I shouldn’t want more but your white fragments are so gorgeous and beautifully placed  one day in place of the yellow frag I will get a white frag


YESSSS I fell in love with the white ones when I first saw them! Took a while to finally get a second one


----------



## Roxxy

Matt0106 said:


> YESSSS I fell in love with the white ones when I first saw them! Took a while to finally get a second one


It looks amazing and definitely worth the wait  one year I will get single one


----------



## Midoriya

New cake and flowers lineup to match my current pfp!  Thanks to @MapleSilver , @Totoroki , and @-Lumi- for making it possible!


----------



## Nefarious

Big dreams do come true! Been working towards this lineup for some months, it started with just a single row with one Wix and one Dark Candy, but then it turned into a goal to obtain two more Wix Candies to achieve this full lineup filled with all my favorite and special collectibles. I'm so grateful to those that sold me their Wix Candies, Star Fragments, and Moonlight Eggs, and a big thank you to those that helped and supported me today to achieve that last Wix Candy. It really means a helluvalot, you are all the best!   



Spoiler: I'll hardly take it off now haha








Second version which is also possible now!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

​I've explained this lineup before but hey, cherry blossom season is upon us and I have never been more happy to display it again  

Peaches are my native fruit in NH~ the Spring Sakura: peach blossoms, cherry blossoms, they are both beautiful. I love symmetry, it's comforting. And I love soft pink colors. In the center, a happy Ditto taking care of a garden of pink carnations~ it could be seen as the idea that Ditto is a mother to all creatures lol but the main idea is that each carnation represents a mother's qualities:

Courage - never underestimate a mother's strength​
Reunion - love finds a way​
Unconditional Love - when a mother holds her child for the first time, something else is born, too​
Sincerity - a hard lesson to learn, but her child will thank her one day​
Compassion - even just a little can make a big impact​
There are many more qualities, of course, not just limited to these.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Ever since 2017 when I started getting into collectibles, the balloons have been one of my favorites. at the time I was too poor in tbt to really get any though. But back in 2019 a friend of mine gave me one of his green balloons, and then when the Red Balloon World Tour came around in Novemeber-Jan 2019 I was really excited about the staff introducing _three_ new ones! at that point I knew I wanted a full lineup of them. now, after participating in a lot of stuff and selling/trading so many collectibles I've finally been able to make enough tbt and achieve that goal!
(also here's hoping that someday the staff blesses me with yellow and purple balloons )

I mean just look at them! they're so cute  
this makes me want to celebrate and buy myself an actual bouquet of balloons lol





tl;dr I'm a balloon junkie lmao


----------



## Foreverfox

LittleMissPanda said:


> View attachment 365128View attachment 365130View attachment 365132View attachment 365131View attachment 365129
> View attachment 365133View attachment 365134View attachment 365135View attachment 365136View attachment 365137​I've explained this lineup before but hey, cherry blossom season is upon us and I have never been more happy to display it again
> 
> Peaches are my native fruit in NH~ the Spring Sakura: peach blossoms, cherry blossoms, they are both beautiful. I love symmetry, it's comforting. And I love soft pink colors. In the center, a happy Ditto taking care of a garden of pink carnations~ it could be seen as the idea that Ditto is a mother to all creatures lol but the main idea is that each carnation represents a mother's qualities:
> 
> Courage - never underestimate a mother's strength​
> Reunion - love finds a way​
> Unconditional Love - when a mother holds her child for the first time, something else is born, too​
> Sincerity - a hard lesson to learn, but her child will thank her one day​
> Compassion - even just a little can make a big impact​
> There are many more qualities, of course, not just limited to these.


My heart beamed while reading this! Soo beautiful


----------



## Princess Mipha

It's a very strong sheep pulling all those beautiful easter eggs!
Sadly it has lost two eggs on the way that it is currently searching back, but people that found them
ask for TBT, which the sheep doesn't has enough of currently D:


----------



## SpaceTokki77

obtained a purple bat potion! thank you @BalloonFight


----------



## Roxxy

LittleMissPanda said:


> View attachment 365128View attachment 365130View attachment 365132View attachment 365131View attachment 365129
> View attachment 365133View attachment 365134View attachment 365135View attachment 365136View attachment 365137​I've explained this lineup before but hey, cherry blossom season is upon us and I have never been more happy to display it again
> 
> Peaches are my native fruit in NH~ the Spring Sakura: peach blossoms, cherry blossoms, they are both beautiful. I love symmetry, it's comforting. And I love soft pink colors. In the center, a happy Ditto taking care of a garden of pink carnations~ it could be seen as the idea that Ditto is a mother to all creatures lol but the main idea is that each carnation represents a mother's qualities:
> 
> Courage - never underestimate a mother's strength​
> Reunion - love finds a way​
> Unconditional Love - when a mother holds her child for the first time, something else is born, too​
> Sincerity - a hard lesson to learn, but her child will thank her one day​
> Compassion - even just a little can make a big impact​
> There are many more qualities, of course, not just limited to these.


As both a daughter and a mum your amazing words are so poetic and beautiful  I actually did cry


----------



## Holla

With Easter season upon us I got out my Eggcellent collection. Not shown are my two Halloweaster eggs as I ran out of space.


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> New cake and flowers lineup to match my current pfp!  Thanks to @MapleSilver , @Totoroki , and @-Lumi- for making it possible!



Just updated this!  Not sure what I’m going to do with my chocolate cake (may just resell it), but I like my lineup even more now.


----------



## Roxxy

Ok, very sad but I have one egg  done my best to enter into Easter spirit


----------



## Chris

Dusted off some collectibles I rarely display—_some I don't think I've ever displayed_—to try and match the feel of the Prismatic Glow backdrop. Dave also got a sparkly rainbow makeover courtesy of Laudine. Enjoy a soft pastel Vrisnem while it lasts because come April 16th I'll deny it ever happened.



Spoiler


----------



## Kattea

Vrisnem said:


> Dusted off some collectibles I rarely display—_some I don't think I've ever displayed_—to try and match the feel of the Prismatic Glow backdrop. Dave also got a sparkly rainbow makeover courtesy of Laudine. Enjoy a soft pastel Vrisnem while it lasts because come April 16th I'll deny it ever happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365836



Vris, this lineup is dreamy pastel goals. And it looks so nice on the prismatic background!


----------



## Chris

Kattea said:


> Vris, this lineup is dreamy pastel goals. And it looks so nice on the prismatic background!


Thank you! Pastel isn't really my style and it took me a while to come up with something I thought looked good, so I'm glad to hear I'm pulling it off!


----------



## -Lumi-

I got a my melody egg from the egg hunt!! And that is the last egg hunt I will ever participate in omg  With the new egg I've shuffled around my lineup a bit! I'll definitely be keeping my eyes open for a pink rose re-stock, lol. But for the time being I'm really happy with it!

The my melody egg was a _struggle _to get so seriously hats off to all the peeps getting multiple eggs, prismatic eggs, etc. I've decided to surround it with white roses and then surround my sheep with pink roses! I think it looks pretty with the different colours.  

Special thank you to @Saylor for the sheep plushie and just in general!! She's always so helpful when it comes to figuring out dates and the order of things for my lineups lol and she lets me send her collectibles to get them sent back with specific coloured hearts  

And a special thank you to @ReeBear for being so sweet while I complained about the egg hunt lol and for gifting me a pink rose!! Sold my others too soon dshgdhg they saved me so much time trying to find another one!!


----------



## ReeBear

everything is かわいい and nothing hurts (apart from my brain and my abd balance, rip)


----------



## Sheep Villager

Easter lineup time!

I just feel delightful when I can colour match my pansies and top row collectibles. I genuinely didn't think I'd do this well on the hunt but I'm definitely happy with my haul.

Future reference:


----------



## Yanrima~

changed my lineup a bit (with yellow representing the gold color!)


----------



## SpaceTokki77

think i’ve completed my lineup! thank you to everyone who has helped me :3


----------



## MapleSilver

Decided to bring out one of my Pikmin eggs to go with my turquoise squid. I like to imagine they're friends now. Also switched some of the flowers.


----------



## BluebearL

SpaceTokki77 said:


> think i’ve completed my lineup! thank you to everyone who has helped me :3



The colours look so good, I love this! Huge congrats.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2021

My lineup is incomplete but right now I am celebrating the beautiful dragon scale egg that goes really well with the star wand and my rad feather, very thankful to have gotten it thanks to Dio!


----------



## Midoriya

MapleSilver said:


> Decided to bring out one of my Pikmin eggs to go with my turquoise squid. I like to imagine they're friends now. Also switched some of the flowers.



No, one will eat the other.

In all seriousness, this looks great.


----------



## piske

I tried to have a somewhat cohesive color scheme with the new eggs (and the post background). I don’t have many collectibles though, so it’s hard to perfectly match them. I’ll probably get a Daisy egg though and throw the whole thing off ^^


----------



## skarmoury

I have never been this satisfied before with an egg lineup  I love my pastel eggos and spring sakuras so much


----------



## ~Kilza~

After getting a Dragonscale egg in the egg hunt, this ended up being my lineup and I actually like it. I've definitely wanted to try and make a red-centric lineup and build around the 5 Red Star Fragments I got during the TBT Fair, and I feel like this works well with them. I like the symmetry that gets created by having an egg on the end and a puppy right next to it at the top left and bottom right. It would be more symmetric and look a touch nicer if I could replace the Flick egg with a 6th Red Star Fragment, though that'd require me to get a 6th Red Star Fragment and I do want my Flick egg in my lineup somewhere, lol. Definitely something I'll stick with for awhile.


Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Just finished a new cake + flowers lineup that combines collectibles I’ve purchased from others as well as some flowers from my previous red lineup.  I don’t know why, but I honestly love this so much and don’t think I’ll be changing it anytime soon.  



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## Furrton

I got two dragon eggs and they look so cool 
My first lineup!




Spoiler: Also future reference


----------



## deana

Had to show off my new egg of course  so I also displayed my cobweb egg to balance out the top row, I wish I had a regular yellow background easter egg for that side though


----------



## Holla

Well, my lineup is in it's beginnings right now but I plan on making at least a row (if not two) of the new Squid Egg. I love it so much!


----------



## piske

Ah, the Daisy egg actually looks quite complimentary imo! I love this new series of eggs


----------



## xSuperMario64x

just realized earlier today that the staff has officially made eggs of my two favorite Super Mario characters (Waluigi and Daisy) so ofc i made a lineup for them 
the rainbow egg bridges their (totally canon) love for each other!

edit: I actually have decided that the two Daisy eggs represent my two loves: the awesome princess, as well as my cat whom I miss so dearly, may she RIP 

edit again:


Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## JellyBeans

if only i could dt this cool feather i'd have some semblance of a cohesive lineup </3 but for now i'm loving the new eggs!!


----------



## lieryl

rainbow egg supremacy


----------



## -Lumi-

Here is the final version of my Easter lineup! I’m really proud of myself for being able to buy a melody egg and a daisy egg on my own. I didn’t do as well at the egg hunt as other users but that’s okay!

I’m really pleased with how this looks and I’m so grateful to my friends here on TBT for making it possible! @Saylor for the sheep plushie and encouraging me to keep trying the egg hunt lol @ReeBear for one of my pink roses and _also_ encouraging me to keep trying!! I owe my daisy egg to you two as well  Thank you to @litilravnur for the second my melody egg and helping me achieve that sweet sweet symmetry lol.

Edit: I have swapped out white roses on either side for two more daisy eggs! I like it this way better I think 



Spoiler: 2021 Easter Lineup!






Also a thank you to @mocha. for the avatar once again!! She’s even cuter with the melody eggs in my lineup. Not visible in the picture but @BungoTheElf also made me an Easter signature which made my Easter better, too!


----------



## tiffanistarr

-Lumi- said:


> Here is the final version of my Easter lineup! I’m really proud of myself for being able to buy a melody egg and a daisy egg on my own. I didn’t do as well at the egg hunt as other users but that’s okay!
> 
> I’m really pleased with how this looks and I’m so grateful to my friends here on TBT for making it possible! @Saylor for the sheep plushie and encouraging me to keep trying the egg hunt lol @ReeBear for one of my pink roses and _also_ encouraging me to keep trying!! I owe my daisy egg to you two as well  Thank you to @litilravnur for the second my melody egg and helping me achieve that sweet sweet symmetry lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2021 Easter Lineup!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 366518
> Also a thank you to @mocha. for the avatar once again!! She’s even cuter with the melody eggs in my lineup. Not visible in the picture but @BungoTheElf also made me an Easter signature which made my Easter better, too!



probably one of my favorite line ups i've seen!


----------



## -Lumi-

tiffanistarr said:


> probably one of my favorite line ups i've seen!



Oh my goodness that is so kind of you to say, thank you!  I'm really happy with how it worked out and hearing you say that makes me feel even more proud of it, lol. It was tricky getting it all together but I love it so much!


----------



## biibii

incredibly happy rn!


----------



## amemome

My current layout (1/2 of my impossible dream layout!!)


































Isabelle! Under the rainbow stars! With some nature!


----------



## jiny

kinda regret selling off my first my melody egg but im glad i found more eggs to snag another one!!! super happy w my lineup atm<3


----------



## LambdaDelta

a birb and a lit stik surrounded by color-paired eggs


----------



## Kattea

Just a little one-liner of my favourite pastel collectibles.


----------



## lana.

Spoiler









i finally have a wand set, im happy


----------



## jiny

syub said:


> kinda regret selling off my first my melody egg but im glad i found more eggs to snag another one!!! super happy w my lineup atm<3


i made a few changes to my lineup since i got a dream collectible of mine (thanks to @LittleMissPanda !) which is the kaleidoclover!! 
i really wanted it to be in the middle so i had to purchase a tasty cake to have it after my melody egg


----------



## Peach_Jam

I made a lineup using my new gold candy (˶ᵔᵕᵔ˶)


----------



## moo_nieu

i thought the dark collectibles fit well with my dragon egg c: the red mushroom sort of mirrors the red in the egg 



Spoiler: 🍄


----------



## LoserMom

Spoiler: Current Lineup





 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 







Spoiler: Goal Lineup - that will probably never happen :c


----------



## -Lumi-

LoserMom said:


> Spoiler: Current Lineup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Goal Lineup - that will probably never happen :c



Ahh we have the same top row goal! I really hope we’re both able to achieve it one day 

In the meantime though your lineup as a whole is adorable especially the second row with all the plushies


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Pastel eggs.  Very creative I know, but I'm still in the egg mood from Easter.


----------



## Nefarious

Purely grayscale, because black and grays are my favorite colors.

Just imaging the Dark Egg like:



"Clearly, I too am a Dark _Candy_!"



Spoiler: how do you do fellow gray monochromes


----------



## Midoriya

Yo yo yo yo YO YO YO YOOOOO!!!!  Just got a fresh new lineup made up of my chocolate cakes, red tulips, and Father’s Day Carnations.  Thanks to @BungoTheElf for making it possible!  



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## hestu

I'm not generally an egg collector but I'm in love with the new squid eggs.  



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## LadyDestani

I was in a flowery, spring mood so I thought I'd display some of my lovely flower collectibles. I chose blues, pinks, and white to compliment my avatar picture.



Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x

hestu said:


> I'm not generally an egg collector but I'm in love with the new squid eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for future reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 367269


omg this lineup is actually really amazing???


----------



## LambdaDelta

the theme now is: eyes


----------



## Flyffel

I feel like there's a theme in this lineup but it's hard to articulate it...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> the theme now is: eyes



Thank you so much for the heart attack, really needed that today lmao.


----------



## -Lumi-

Okay I promise I’ll stop changing my lineup and posting here every 5 seconds 

I’m so happy with my new lineup! I didn’t think I’d ever actually get a prismatic egg with how much they cost. I’m so thankful to @Merielle for giving me hers  (if anybody has a march 2014 birthstone or a blue rose they’re looking for one!!)

Also a big thank you to @Velo and @cIementine for date trading with me so I could get everything in the right order! 




Spoiler: Current lineup!


----------



## AlyssaAC

-Lumi- said:


> Okay I promise I’ll stop changing my lineup and posting here every 5 seconds
> 
> I’m so happy with my new lineup! I didn’t think I’d ever actually get a prismatic egg with how much they cost. I’m so thankful to @Merielle for giving me hers  (if anybody has a march 2014 birthstone or a blue rose they’re looking for one!!)
> 
> Also a big thank you to @Velo and @cIementine for date trading with me so I could get everything in the right order!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Current lineup!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 367822



Looks really great Lumi! I love the colors!


----------



## -Lumi-

A l y s s a said:


> Looks really great Lumi! I love the colors!



Thank you so much!   It makes me happy whenever I look at it. It just feels like spring and I'm so glad it worked out


----------



## moo_nieu

its a plushie parade c: 


Spoiler: 🖤


----------



## -Lumi-

Moo_Nieu said:


> its a plushie parade c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 🖤
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368052



Oh this looks so cute! I'm so glad you were able to get all your plushies in the right order. I love this so much


----------



## JellyBeans

finallyyy managed to get everything the way i wanted it so here we are! i love the background of the feathers but ofc couldn't give up my plushies, plus i can feel myself being sucked into the egg addiction...


----------



## Holla

Just a row of Squiddies. I’d love to get a second row but it’s almost like no one is willing to sell theirs. Maybe one day...


----------



## Roxxy

My stars are making me so happy  Huge thanks to the amazingly kind and wonderful @lana. for white frag dt  thought I wanted it in the middle but think purple actually looks better


----------



## hestu

I just love wands so much 



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## Foreverfox

I haven't been this happy with the symmetry of my lineup since having a half row of puppy plushies and a moonball with all the pokemon eggies before selling everything for nightmare egg funds.  But THIS, this is great and won't be changing until everything that isn't an egg gets replaced with eggs I can't afford at the moment lol. There have been some truly amazing people that gifted me some amazing collectibles that will always be part of my lineup! ❤


----------



## -Lumi-

Once upon a time (See: about 5 months ago lol) I wanted to surround my togepi egg with roses. I have since let my togepi egg go and in its place I now have a prismatic egg 

I’m still not crazy about red and yellow being side by side but it’s growing on me. There’s only so many colour combos available when we haven’t had pink or blue roses released after my prismatic egg! I figured since I’m transitioning to my summery avatar & signature set that both have colourful butterflies I’d bring out some colourful roses too 



Spoiler: Current lineup






A little bittersweet that it’s not a togepi egg but I’m still happy with it! If you pretend the prismatic egg is a blue rose the lineup is mirrored o:


----------



## LoserMom

Slowly getting closer to my dream lineup. Need to save up quite a bit of tbt for the 2 mom plushies that I need though!






Spoiler: Goal Lineup


----------



## joey ^_^

sparkly egg go brrr

but also pan flag colors! plus pan flag colored popsicles and puppy plushes bc i love dogs ^_^

I've never posted here before but I've been really happy with my line up lately so!! Hello y'all


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I wanted a Luigi themed lineup, never realized until recently how many of my collectibles have messages that mention him lol





I also love that yellow-green thing going on with the feathers


----------



## Holla

Here’s mine currently a row of my fave Squid Eggs followed by Star Frags and a Shooting Star:



 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 



I’ve been considering on swapping out the Yellow Frag for a Purple as Blue, Green and Purple are my fave colours, but most people selling them have been busy and haven’t gotten back to me on my offers yet. Here’s what I’m picturing:


----------



## moo_nieu

some black mushrooms and potions. this is the first time ive been able to achieve a nice lineup with all dark backgrounds 


Spoiler: 🖤


----------



## oak

Idk what to call my line-up but it has my dark egg in it so that's good enough for me.


----------



## Halloqueen

I just really like the way everything goes together visually.

- The Red Pikmin Egg goes well with the Candy Egg as a reference to the various colors of Pikmin.
- Kirby's stomach seems like a black hole that destroys anything he consumes (as far as I know, I'm not too into the Kirby series but that's the impression I get) so the Dark Egg seems like a good compliment.
- The Happy Ditto Egg and the Waluigi Egg compliment each other well in terms of color and I like to think of a regular Ditto just trying to mimic the Waluigi Egg itself.
- The Leaf Ticket Egg and Yoshi Egg both feature green, obviously.
- Finally, the scattered shapes across the Poptart Egg and Togepi Egg make for a really pleasant pair.

Additionally, I like how the top row is essentially a Nintendo row.


I could see a couple edits I could hypothetically make, but won't:
- I could see, if I ever somehow won a Golden Easter Egg from an egg hunt, swapping out the Red Pikmin for the Golden Egg since the Candy Egg has an underlying golden color beneath the rainbow. I'm never going to be the first person to finish one of these egg hunts though.
- I could also see removing the Dark Egg, getting a Chao Egg placed under the Red Pikmin Egg since Chaos are customizable, and having that Candy Egg then be under Kirby since Kirby seems to be associated with stars and rainbows.


Overall, I just love it. I'm more interested in the simplistic egg designs compared to the extravagant ones, so I think I managed something pretty neat for myself. Grateful to everyone that helped make it possible.


----------



## skarmoury

tried to fit in most of my site awards into my current lineup! I feel it’s the most cohesive award-based lineup I could do


----------



## moo_nieu

i keep changing my lineup .-. this one represents my island since its native flower/fruit are cosmos and oranges


Spoiler: 🍊


----------



## LambdaDelta

I seem to of accidentally disabled my old lineup, so I threw this one together


----------



## dizzy bone

After many years I finally acquired a full line up of feathers, my favourite collectibles series  Thank you so much @Laudine for sending me the pretty white feather!


----------



## visibleghost

it's a bit of a mess but i've been wanting to showcase my sheep plush, which is my favorite from the latest fair, and the my melody egg that i think is adorable, even tho i never keep my eggs (and i even bought this from someone else because i forgot abt the egg hunt. anyway)

i would like something else instead of the random feathers but this will have to do for now. if i really feel like it i could always get more birthstones i guess.



Spoiler:  hewwo



i thought about going with this, might do it later.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm just messing around with having 2 blue feathers now


----------



## Jhine7

Still sticking with my goal of only 1 of every collectible, so just going with the colorful lineups here.






Been a lucky month winning a *Mori *in the Anniversary raffle giveaway, getting the only restocked *Toy Hammer*, and winning a *Kaleidoclover *in the St. Patrick's Day Raffle.


----------



## King koopa

The birthstones, pave,  my blue pansy and the daisy egg i bought myself and the mori I got from a nice person on here and same with the clover


----------



## deana

Was lucky enough to win a pink house so I'm going to show it off for a little bit


----------



## Bob Zombie

Managed to get my last potion, so staying with the dark theme.... I don't care if it's springtime


----------



## Holla

A row of Squid Eggs since I love Splatoon so much followed by a row of Star Frags in my favourite colours. I'm really proud of this lineup even if I'm just about broke now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

congrats on the purple frag @Holla!

mine is just a cute pink and green lineup, I was literally blessed with this pink feather lol. it's a luigi kinda spring  




edit: I dug around my inventory and came up with a bottom row, it's funny cause both of my green candies have weegee quotes on them lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Dark and pastel eggs, separated by sakura collectibles!


----------



## LambdaDelta

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Dark and pastel eggs, separated by sakura collectibles!


looks great, but I don't see a dark egg anywhere


----------



## Nefarious

Thanks to @LadyDestani I can put the Voodoo Doll @Kirbyz gifted me to good use!

Quickly doodled the vibe this lineup is giving me.





Spoiler: witchy celeste


----------



## Dracule

_I missed out on the raffles and everything, so when I saw 2021 choco cakes and apples, I had to jump on slightly editing my lineup!

Basically, I like the soft, muted colors of the tasty cake against the darker chocolate cake (and sweets *might be* my weakness ). My main fruit for NL/NH has always been apple, and I gotta have my mushies for eternal autumn. 



_​


----------



## Foreverfox

Dracule said:


> _I missed out on the raffles and everything, so when I saw 2021 choco cakes and apples, I had to jump on slightly editing my lineup!
> 
> Basically, I like the soft, muted colors of the tasty cake against the darker chocolate cake (and sweets *might be* my weakness ). My main fruit for NL/NH has always been apple, and I gotta have my mushies for eternal autumn.
> 
> View attachment 370286_​


This lineup looks so delicious!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I've had this lineup for a few days now and I'm really happy with it, even without a 2021 dark blue balloon. I've mentioned this before but the feathers (especially the gradient feathers) and balloons are my favorite collectibles so im just adoring this


----------



## -Lumi-

I brought out my lineup of eggs and then my different coloured roses! A big thank you to @xSuperMario64x for swapping blue roses with me (I see you got all the roses you needed now, too! Your lineup looks wonderful.  ) because now my yellow and red roses aren't side by side.  The two being side by side just really bothers me, lol, so I'm happy to have them separated! I had my pink roses underneath my eggs earlier but I thought I'd see what it looks like with the different coloured roses and I like it as well. I think it works because of the prismatic egg


----------



## xSuperMario64x

-Lumi- said:


> A big thank you to @xSuperMario64x for swapping blue roses with me (I see you got all the roses you needed now, too! Your lineup looks wonderful.  )


thank you too! I did finish my lineup today! the one you have right now looks really awesome!!
(I actually wanted to comment here but I didn't want to post right after my own post lol)


my top row was actually inspired by someone else who had a row of star frags in a similar order (I think it was ReeBear). it's meant to represent the transgender flag (I would've loved to recreate the non-binary flag but heh no purple roses, and nb technically falls under the trans umbrella term so I think it works) not only because I'm nb but also because I know quite a few people in my life whom are trans and I love and support every one of them <3333

as for the second row, I figured using my sweet and glam feathers would work since they're also pink/blue (though the glam feather is moreso purple but close enough) and what better set to pair them with aesthetically than the arcade collectibles? I wish I could've fit my tetris grid in between them but I like it the way it is!


----------



## -Lumi-

xSuperMario64x said:


> thank you too! I did finish my lineup today! the one you have right now looks really awesome!!
> (I actually wanted to comment here but I didn't want to post right after my own post lol)
> 
> 
> my top row was actually inspired by someone else who had a row of star frags in a similar order (I think it was ReeBear). it's meant to represent the transgender flag (I would've loved to recreate the non-binary flag but heh no purple roses, and nb technically falls under the trans umbrella term so I think it works) not only because I'm nb but also because I know quite a few people in my life whom are trans and I love and support every one of them <3333
> 
> as for the second row, I figured using my sweet and glam feathers would work since they're also pink/blue (though the glam feather is moreso purple but close enough) and what better set to pair them with aesthetically than the arcade collectibles? I wish I could've fit my tetris grid in between them but I like it the way it is!
> 
> View attachment 371258



I feel like I've done that before, lol. Changed my lineup and I've come to post here only to see I was the latest person to post... I might've posted anyways though dkgksdhgg. For somebody with only a handful of collectibles I change my lineup constantly  

That is so sweet, though! I think it is Reebear with the transgender pride flag colours and it's so cute.  I'm really glad you were able to create the flag out of roses! And the second row is really nifty too, I love the little arcade collectibles I think they're so fun. Fingers crossed we get purple roses one day


----------



## Chris

Someone showed me a screenshot containing one of my posts on mobile and it bothered me that my usual black hybrid rose & Flick Halloweaster egg looked so strange with my new avatar. So I found something a little more fitting. 



Spoiler: Screenshot for future reference.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I made an Animal Crossing/gaming-themed lineup for the upcoming event!


----------



## Roxxy

Vrisnem said:


> Someone showed me a screenshot containing one of my posts on mobile and it bothered me that my usual black hybrid rose & Flick Halloweaster egg looked so strange with my new avatar. So I found something a little more fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot for future reference.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 371772


Stars just go with everything


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Actually decided to go with Star Fragments and space-themed Easter Eggs for now!


----------



## sleepydreepy

I finally got my dream line up of all the star fragment collectables in rainbow order!!! I'm so excited and so thankful I found great people to date trade with. from now on I hope to maintain my row of star frags while probably changing up the second row from time to time. Right now I really like how it looks with the celeste and sheep plushies on one side, Pikachu egg and pink house on the other side, and a pastel party popper in the middle


----------



## deana

Just messing around with whatever was in my inventory, I came up with this "warm colours" lineup that I am pretty pleased with


----------



## Jhine7

Well, it may not be the most colorful pleasing lineup, but after spending 50K in 1 day to get closer to my goal of owning 1 of every collectible, I figured I better display my Top 10 most expensive/highest Tier collectibles I own for at least a little bit 





And still have pending offers of 6 collectibles totaling 40K TBT more


----------



## AlyssaAC

Decided to do a fruit lineup, and it turns out it’s ordered the way I like it, so it works for me.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Double posting, but now I turned my fruit lineup into a food lineup. ^^


----------



## LadyDestani

Nothing fancy, just all things green to represent my Green Team.



Spoiler


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Another green lineup over here! Mine's not as cool though


----------



## Nefarious

I only have 3 green collectibles, gotta make due. 



Spoiler: green with envy


----------



## xara

my new lineup isn’t anything spectacular but i decided to go all out with my new purple aesthetic in honour of my team! and by “go all out” i mean that i threw all of my purple collectibles together and hoped for the best LMAO. but i actually think it looks kind of nice!


----------



## Jhine7

A solid Team Red Lineup


----------



## Coach

Red team spirit + gaming collectibles!


----------



## daisyy

representing team red


----------



## amemome

My blue lineup for the Bell Tree World Championships!


----------



## Midoriya

Currently displaying both Mother’s Day and Father’s Day Carnations to celebrate both of these days happening!  



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## LambdaDelta

red team theme (lineup made by @lungs)


----------



## deana

My best attempt at a green theme, I clearly need more green collectibles!


----------



## michealsmells

deanapants said:


> My best attempt at a green theme, I clearly need more green collectibles!



As a member of the Blue Team, I cringe in the face of Green.
But- as a lover of keroppi, frogs, and the color green in general, I absolutely adore everything abt your setup.


----------



## Holla

Even though I’ve been selling many of my collectibles lately I still had enough for a full green lineup to support my team.

A couple of them are still for sale though so hopefully no one asks to buy them over the next two weeks haha.


----------



## tessa grace

currently mine is just my blue and white collectibles to show my team spirit


----------



## SpaceTokki77

mine is a pink/red themed lineup to support my team! go red!!!


----------



## Rika092

I'm kinda ashamed to admit I have no collectibles in the color of green to match the rest of my green vibe avatar and signature lol

But my line-up is built to be cohesive with my usual Avatar which has pink background. It consists of the beloved eggs I found from my first ever egg hunt on TBT, puppies, cakes, and the pink house


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve combined my various flower and cake collectibles to create a new favorite dream lineup!  Behold, I call it... uh, actually I don’t know what I call it, but I know I love it!  



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## Roxxy

Although stars are always my ultimate lineup my top line has stolen my heart as the special flowers come from amazing people who mean a lot to me


----------



## LambdaDelta

more red team theme, this time made by @glow


----------



## Fye

Red Team lineup! Red happens to be my favorite color so this lineup uses some of my favorite collectibles  



Spoiler: Lineup


----------



## Mad Aly

Literally all the ones I've bought or been gifted so far. Don't know if there's any theme or color scheme, but I like 'em!


----------



## Coach

Changed my lineup for the end of tbtwc!





(The first two will change if red takes the crown!)


----------



## digimon

a purple and 1 pink shhhh  line up to show my team spirit! go bellflowers go!!


Spoiler


----------



## kikotoot

This one is all about celebration! the funnest vibe I've had in a lineup yet I think


----------



## deana

New patch = new lineup 

Now I can surround my house collectibles with a patch on either side which I think looks just lovely. And a simple row of flowers for the bottom


----------



## kikotoot

deanapants said:


> New patch = new lineup



In my 6 years here I've never seen a lineup with this vibe!
immaculate  

and it matches your whole aesthetic too!


----------



## LambdaDelta

patches and prizes and big items flex


----------



## Peach_Jam

For the end of tbtwc! Unfortunately sold my star frags a while back so I didn't have much to work with lol. I think this does have a cool fade effect though ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 


Spoiler: beep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Got my glow on to match the Super Star Trophy and Gamer's Galaxy backdrop.  I'm obsessed with the way the collectibles blend into the backdrop.


----------



## Midoriya

I call it “cake party (with a single tulip)”



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## daisyy

preserving this tbwc beauty



Spoiler


----------



## Chris

I was going to go back to my usual line-up of 5 Black Hybrid Roses x 5 Flick Eggs, but red is my favourite colour so I need to make the most of our temporary dual red Magical Fireworks collectible!



Spoiler: For future reference.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

With June just around the corner, my oh so adorable cabbit Li'l Ears is in the mood for some...you guessed it, swirls and pops 

Plus, he's gotta show off his very colorful, very valuable feathers, too


----------



## -Lumi-

I love the new TBT fair patch so I wanted to show it off! It’s the first patch I’ve gotten and I love the colours but I’m having a tricky time figuring out what will go with it.

I opted for a bottom row of different coloured roses because I thought they would compliment the patch and then I just picked my other favourite collectibles that weren’t roses. I’m not sure what I’ll put in place when the fireworks disappear since I wasn’t sure if I loved the idea of two eggs but I suppose my current lineup has two plushies so. The dream is to one day have a mums plushie but they are expensive


----------



## Nefarious

Red's a favorite color, so the fireworks being red is an absolute win right now haha. Yet another spooky lineup with red as the centerpiece.


Spoiler: redd's fireworks


----------



## Fye

A mini line-up to commemorate the Jolly Redds' win - I had a blast playing with everyone! ♥



Spoiler: red


----------



## LadyDestani

I switched my line-up to display my star fragments in the same colors as all four teams, along with my rainbow star fragment to represent the teams all coming together, and the fireworks to celebrate the end of the event. I changed my profile picture to represent all of the colors as well.

I'm planning to keep this line-up until the fireworks go away, then add in my yellow star fragments for a rainbow pride month line-up.



Spoiler


----------



## digimon

just wanted to share a gif @BungoTheElf made of my lineup since the gang (tetris + arcade collectibles) all here now 


Spoiler


----------



## skarmoury

Nothing much has changed in my lineup pre-TBTWC but I thought it pairs really well with the backdrop!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm just back at my favorite lineup of mine, feathers and balloons


----------



## Emolga59

Here is my temporary lineup (F for fireworks)
Ty @BungoTheElf for making the gif!!



Spoiler: Hewwo











Also ty @Merielle for kindly trading me the 2021 arcade set!!


----------



## Antonio

It's Vesta Takeover Month, let's go!


----------



## kayleee

there's not really much to say about my lineup, it's just collectibles that I like that I think are arranged in a way that looks pretty good.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

mainly stars and ice cream


----------



## oak

Gotta show off the fireworks collectable before it disappears again.


----------



## IonicKarma

Gotta show off the trophy somehow


----------



## Snowesque

An immortalization of this beautiful backdrop + a lineup. 



Spoiler


----------



## Holla

Full Star Fragment Lineup!

Though I’m hoping to be able to date swap a bunch to achieve this:


----------



## Chris

Softer vibes to match the elegant Zhang He (avatar).



Spoiler: For future reference.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Vrisnem said:


> Softer vibes to match the elegant Zhang He (avatar).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For future reference.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 379307



I think this is the second time you've gone pastel this year... should we be getting worried? ​


----------



## Chris

Sheep Villager said:


> I think this is the second time you've gone pastel this year... should we be getting worried? ​


You probably should be. Does anyone have a thermometer?


----------



## rianne

Cute stale cakes, eggs and plushies to coordinate with my love ball.


----------



## skarmoury

I just needed another excuse to use my trophies, shooting star, and snowflake   it's so pastel and pretty and shiny though so I'm happy!


Spoiler: for future ref


----------



## Giddy

It's summer, so the flowers are out, watered and blooming~!


----------



## LambdaDelta

fireworks are rip again, so time for a gayer alternative


----------



## LadyDestani

Rainbows for Pride Month.



Spoiler


----------



## Jacob

Thrilled with this lineup, my explanation is that I chose these glowy collectibles bc they matched, but it all thankfully ended up lining up by color :]


----------



## Roxxy

So happy I got my beautiful purple potion  thanks to @LittleMissPanda for making my dream come true  and the kindness and generosity of @SpaceTokki77


----------



## _Rainy_

I’m really liking my current lineup, it worked out pretty well with candies and Lucky in the middle. Also my favorite candy is in the top middle with a black famous mushroom and my ever present zombie egg on opposite sides. Also ty to @Moo_Nieu for the candies.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

i was blessed to get these gradient feathers in rainbow order 
cant have too many rainbows during pride month!


----------



## Nefarious

Thanks to @Foreverfox I now have a lovely little Moon Ball chilling in my lineup!



Spoiler: a more moon ball focus lineup heh


----------



## inazuma

just tasty cakes. just cute tasty cakes. i love how cute they look and i love cakes!


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

Here’s the simple truth about my lineup: they’re all affordable! hehe. I got the tasty cakes from other people, and someone was selling the puppy for a pretty good price, so I went for it on a whim. Took me a few tries to figure out how dating works tho, so there was a time when i had a ton of Pansies on the wrong row…

But, fr, when I first joined the forum, i did NOT understand why or HOW anybody could afford the collectibles (the ones that are like 2k tbt)


----------



## Snowesque

Was just feeling gold & red. 



Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x

bruh sheila threw a bunch of pika eggs at me so now they chillin w the wah eggies lmaooooo


----------



## Firesquids

My goal has finally been realized (thanks to @Foreverfox )
I really wanted to showcase my shooting star and I think this lineup does just that. It's got space and witchy vibes.


----------



## Plainbluetees

I’m not sure what I was going for, but I like rev. lovejoy over a shrine to Coco. Pretty random.


----------



## Chris

Goodbye pastel; normality has been restored. 
Or something close to it at least. 



Spoiler: For future reference.


----------



## Foreverfox

I was able to make a lot of people happy selling my frags and some other collectibles, which absolutely made my week last week! Now, I'm on a quest for another nightmare egg and/or a disco egg for my permanent lineup, and I'm channeling the purple and blue to help draw them to me! I also like how the colors form nice symmetry.


----------



## King koopa

I decided to make a lineup using my blue collectibles (so far)


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

well I have a purple pansy because i like purple and thought it was pretty. the birth stone is my birthstone. I like Pave. My second NH island was going to have alot of pears. The tasty cake looked,... tasty lol. My first NH island had oranges. NH logo for my first animal crossing game. I like popsicles and found it cute. Next goal is the ice cream twist one which I am saving Tbt again. After that I don't know. I wish a cookie one existed. I love cookies.


----------



## Chris

Decided to change my line-up up a bit, by swapping out three of the fragments (red/yellow/rainbow) for purple/pink/white. Also replaced a row of Flick Eggs with Black Roses. I've recently been going back and forth on avatars lately and not really feeling any of them so when that inevitably changes again the line-up probably will too.



Spoiler: For future reference.


----------



## Foreverfox

Vrisnem said:


> Decided to change my line-up up a bit, by swapping out three of the fragments (red/yellow/rainbow) for purple/pink/white. Also replaced a row of Flick Eggs with Black Roses. I've recently been going back and forth on avatars lately and not really feeling any of them so when that inevitably changes again the line-up probably will too.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For future reference.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 381511


That looks so great with your tags and avatar!


----------



## Holla

Rocking the row of squiddies again but this time with Star Fragments in colour order. I'd display my Purple Frag but it has the wrong date. I want it in front of my Blue Frag but it's after unfortunately. Hopefully one day I can make the date trade.

I'm happy with this lineup in the meantime though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I switched to blue and purple cause those colors always look good together, plus my feathers and eggs are fabulous
(also cake cause I'm ace lmaooo, happy pride y'all)


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> I switched to blue and purple cause those colors always look good together, plus my feathers and eggs are fabulous
> (also cake cause I'm ace lmaooo, happy pride y'all)
> 
> View attachment 381523


Nice lineup! Also just saw the cake was mine, enjoy c:


----------



## LittleMissPanda

xSuperMario64x said:


> I switched to blue and purple cause those colors always look good together, plus my feathers and eggs are fabulous
> (also cake cause I'm ace lmaooo, happy pride y'all)
> 
> View attachment 381523


It's incredibly pleasing how the eggs and feathers match so perfectly!  I'm a huge fan of symmetry & patterns! (If it wasn't obvious enough already LOL)

purple/blue is definitely a solid combination, very beautiful colors ☺


----------



## Midoriya

I was wondering how I could change my lineup since I’ve had my last one for awhile now, and I decided I would just make a few small changes to it.  However, to do so, I would need one Father’s Day Carnation to go to the left of my Chocolate Cakes.  Thankfully, they’re still in the shop right now so I was able to create an even more appealing lineup than my last one!  Behold, Cakes and Flowers Extravaganza!



Spoiler: for future reference












I don’t think I’ve ever had a lineup this intricate based on dates before.


----------



## Peach_Jam

soft gorl vibes with lavender, mint, and pink!
thank you @/Hat' for Ruby (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧


Spoiler: 🤍


----------



## Foreverfox

Nightmare at the disco on a frost, cool night!!!


----------



## King koopa

Same blue lineup, but as you can see, in the process of getting purple collectibles


----------



## Princess Mipha

Flowers + Fruits.. what's more summery than that?   
I can't afford the more expensive summer collectibles, so I figured having flowers and fruits are a great option instead.
They look fresh and actually really nice.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Was feeling a rainbow vibe.  I like how it turned out


----------



## LittleMissPanda

A goddess of purple and divine foxiness (she knows who she is ) has bestowed upon me a most lovely relic: it is also known as a passport to the forest where one can meet some neighbors of the Totoro-ish kind: the Leaf Ticket Egg  I will be the Panda dressed in green for a while, showing off some very green collectibles~  now if we could only be blessed with Green Hybrid Mums... hint hint mods jk you guys bless us enough already


----------



## King koopa

Mime is inspired the the colors of the American flag, red, white and blue


----------



## moo_nieu

ive been changing my lineup a lot for the past month or so bc i just cant settle on one lineup lol rn its an assortment of blue, green, and purple collectibles to match my pfp


Spoiler


----------



## LadyDestani

I've been a darker mood lately, so I decided to go with a line-up to match. I love the potion set (can we get a 5th one please to complete the row?) and the ancient candles and voodoo dolls just have the right vibe I'm going for at the moment.



Spoiler


----------



## King koopa

Temporarily changed it to my three favorite colors, green, blue, and purple, but don't worry my fourth of July lineup will be back tomorrow


----------



## Chris

Magical Fireworks are back for Independence Day! Got to make the most of them.  


Spoiler: For future reference.


----------



## -Lumi-

I got all the pumpkin cupcakes & famous mushrooms I needed! I’ve always thought the pumpkin cupcakes & famous mushrooms were adorable but I never knew what to do with them. When I realized I could put them in an alternating order (@Princess Mipha look, it worked out!!) I was so excited.

I don’t know if I’ll keep them displayed for a long time since it is July, lol. Kind of clashes with my summery avi/sig but I kept out my Easter eggs and I kind of like the contrast!



Spoiler: Current lineup!


----------



## Princess Mipha

-Lumi- said:


> I got all the pumpkin cupcakes & famous mushrooms I needed! I’ve always thought the pumpkin cupcakes & famous mushrooms were adorable but I never knew what to do with them. When I realized I could put them in an alternating order (@Princess Mipha look, it worked out!!) I was so excited.
> 
> I don’t know if I’ll keep them displayed for a long time since it is July, lol. Kind of clashes with my summery avi/sig but I kept out my Easter eggs and I kind of like the contrast!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Current lineup!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 383814



Looks awesome!! I'm so glad you found a way.  ☺


----------



## Fye

My eeveelution eggs lineup is complete! Ready to be the very best (like no one ever was) 



Spoiler


----------



## Hat'

i remember when the fragments got released i was so happy and i really wanted to do a lineup with them so here's the one i've been using for quite some time now! i would really like to replace the waluigi egg with a galaxy one to match with the aurora sky but it still looks good in my opinion. i really like the sky background part with my very very dear sweet feather!


Spoiler


----------



## Snowesque

Will likely be changing this with the two new collectibles, so here it was beforehand. 



Spoiler


----------



## LambdaDelta

I just modified my previous lineup to add in my new quirky doll. dolls above eggs in a color-coded fashion, while keeping the dark bg items flex:




also, here's an idea, for if I had a strange doll too:


----------



## -Lumi-

I’ve shuffled around my lineup a bit! I won a Cocotryoshka and wanted to use it in my lineup. I was able to get my hands on some of the other Christmas/winter dolls pretty quickly which I’m thankful for! Unfortunately the cocotryoshka comes after my Easter eggs so I’ve put those away for now.



Spoiler: Current lineup!


----------



## kikotoot

Concave to convex going from left to right! (also, a generally sharper top row vs a softer bottom row)


----------



## Roxxy

Just had to try a lineup with the new collectibles! Not perfect but think it looks ok?


----------



## Princess Mipha

_





 - For my fiancé. He doesn't care about collectibles nor the forum, but he said he likes this collectible, so I have it for him!_
_





 - A 2021 yellow star fragment, so a pretty rare date and perfect, as this year my daughter will be born. So it's dedicated to her!





 - Fragment that I dedicated to my big boy, Ekko. Aka the most handsome black cat in the world :b





 - Dedicated to my little cat Luna <:





 - This one is dedicated to Poppy, my first ever cat. She has the more expensive fragment for her, as she has saved my life, pretty much.






 - I really like Mint and the faceshape reminds me also of a guinea pig, so I dedicate it to all my guinea pigs!





 - Pansies are my favorite flower, so that's why I have a whole row of them. Dedicated for the two wild frogs in my garden. :b





 - Dedicated to my grumpy rabbit, Link!





 - This one is dedicated to Mido, my other rabbit that sadly passed away way too soon.._
_





 - For my father! He helped me a lot and is always there for me. He has no clue about this forum, but I still wanted to dedicate it to him._


----------



## Cosmic-chan

The colors match. They match my PFP. That's it


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I like to think that the doll is my inner child and he's playing with the balloons and feathers ☺


----------



## King koopa

Mine is mostly blue and purple to represent the new chapter of my signature


----------



## Nefarious

Able to make a neat black/purple lineup.
Coco and the little quirky guy are buddies that get into mischief together. 


Spoiler


----------



## Coach

I displayed my quirky doll yesterday, so I wanted to swap to something featuring the coco doll. I built my lineup around pairing it with my purple candy cane and I think it looks pretty good!



Spoiler: Pic for when its later changed


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I have now acquired the Coco and Quirky doll. I am happy. This line up isn't balanced but, everything matches my Gojo PFP so, this is indeed very nice. I really like purple. Thank you @~Kilza~

Reference:


----------



## ~Kilza~

I managed to acquire a full row of red roses, so I decided to use those in addition to my row of red star fragments. It looks really nice and I like the simplicity of it, with the stars in the sky and the flowers on the ground complimenting each other well.


Spoiler


----------



## Meadows

Going for an all toy line up


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

A new take on a lineup I made previously.  Pink, purple and white look so nice together, plus the color matching of the top and bottom really makes the lineup in my opinion.



Spoiler


----------



## Aquilla

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> A new take on a lineup I made previously.  Pink, purple and white look so nice together, plus the color matching of the top and bottom really makes the lineup in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


This line-up is absolutely stunning!

-----------------------------------------------------
My current line-up is just one cute little sheep in a sea of purple blossoms  I love that it matches my current avatar as well.


Spoiler:  future reference


----------



## S.J.

Aquilla said:


> This line-up is absolutely stunning!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> My current line-up is just one cute little sheep in a sea of purple blossoms  I love that it matches my current avatar as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  future reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 387346


I see you got your last eggie now too! So cute!


----------



## deana

Changed my lineup a little to show off some different collectibles


----------



## Holla

Recently changed up my Star Fragment Lineup again. With Jhine7’s help (date traded my Celeste Chick Plush). It’s getting so close to it’s final form.

It currently looks like:

































What I’m hoping for:

































I just need to buy or date trade my Blue Star Fragement. Unfortunately I need one of 2 specific dates. Either Sep 15, 2020 at 6:07 or 6:08 PM. There was a large restock at that time and Blue is the most common star fragment so hopefully I can find someone willing to trade or sell.


----------



## kikotoot

just some colourful softness to celebrate the new features on the forums


----------



## LoserMom

Just bought another collectible for my lineup, only one more to go! 


Spoiler: Goal


----------



## Blink.

a row of nightmare eggs [✔]
a lineup of nightmare eggs [    ]

no fr though, my fave egg so ty ty ty dear lords 
thank you @BalloonFight you da bess homie


----------



## moo_nieu

finally achieved this beautiful lineup of a rainbow night sky over fair plushies, thank you everyone who helped  ;-;


----------



## Holla

Achieved my dream lineup of Star Fragments today. Did a lot of buying and date trading with various different folks. I am very thankful to each and every one of you wonderful people.


----------



## skarmoury

benched my galaxy lineup in the meantime for a fun color-popping lineup! i missed having light pastel colors on my sidebar 

edit: okay i keep on editing it but this is final for the meantime i promise


Spoiler: hot girl summer lineup


----------



## King koopa

Same as before, but with some more blue collectibles, thank you @Holla and @ryuk for the blue rose and September birthstone!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

wanted a lineup which incorporates my new toy hammer so after some trial and error I made this. I wish there was another purple flower I could've used but this works fine. ☺




edit: I just realized the kaleidoclover is like a rainbow shimmering over a garden, I love that.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

*Cake*  *and just cake~*

I don't need anything else in my life right now but cake ☺


----------



## ryuk

wanted to find a quick lineup that included most of my favorite collectibles (which happen to be wildly mismatched) in a somewhat cohesive way? i’m probably gonna switch it up again in two seconds but for now i think it’s kinda cute :’)


Spoiler: pic for when i inevitably change it and forget about it


----------



## Midoriya

Just Midoriya again with another lineup based intricately on dates.  I’m loving the way these flowers look like they’re growing at the bottom of my backdrop.  This is quite possibly one of my favorite aesthetics I’ve ever had on this site.  



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## Chris

Felt like I needed a row with a dark background to balance out my profile, but didn't want to go with my usual Flick eggs or star fragments. So potions and Friday the 13th Candy it is!



Spoiler: For Future Reference


----------



## moo_nieu

black mushrooms and potions for friday the 13th


Spoiler


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Just a mix of blue violets and pink carnations from the garden, together with some bright fresh greens, a dash of cool and a healthy helping of eggs.

Along with the Reef Reverie backdrop and profile pic of Politoed and kids, I'm really enjoying this new aesthetic  until the backdrop wears off on its own this will be my lineup for now. Let's go, Poliwags! *tail wiggle*​


----------



## King koopa

Same as before, except with a blue star fragment, and my all blue lineup is almost complete! Thank you to everyone who helped me get these collectibles and fingers crossed I get a cool feather soon!
Also I like how the lineup looks with the reef reverie backdrop


----------



## xSuperMario64x

as kikotoot said, "that is a kid's backyard birthday party if there ever was a lineup for one"


----------



## Roxxy

Eternal stars


----------



## Foreverfox

Just me and the 1st Gold Moon Jellyfish hanging out.


----------



## Holla

Kept my backwards rainbow row of star fragments but now I’m showing off a top row of Plushies. I’m still missing Mom’s and Bee Plushies but I plan to get them as well. Hopefully one day can have a whole two rows of Plushies.


----------



## g u a v a

tried my best to make it match the cabin colors!!


----------



## King koopa

I've now gone back to my blue and purple lineup, but now with a cobweb egg! Thank you so much @LittleMissPanda, and fingers crossed I get a purple bat potion and a purple star fragment soon!


----------



## Mr.Fox

Mine's pretty simple. I originally had 1 candle and 1 moon egg, then @LittleMissPanda said the candle looked good below the moon...and the rest is history.


----------



## jiny

temporary lineup until i get enough plushies to fill the whole top row! c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my dino collection is growing


----------



## Midoriya

Shrooms and clovers, my friends, shrooms and clovers.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I've been working towards a full row of Dino Plushies, which won't come together until camp is over, but for now I'm displaying what I've got so far. I like being able to display them and the Tricolor Puppy Plushies with the TBTWC patch in the middle, all while continuing to display my row of Red Star Fragments:


Spoiler


----------



## JellyBeans

i'm excited to integrate the new camp collectibles w some of my others but for now... purely my new plushies and jellyfish! 


Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## Coach

Going green with the woodland background! (And Jack was invited too)


----------



## AlyssaAC

Just a sort of Fall theme lineup for me with the collectibles I have so far. I think the colors go great together and I’m actually pretty happy with it.


----------



## tessa grace

my lineup atm!! i'm super pleased with it and the top row is obviously camptbt themed, while the bottom row has many pink, blue, and green pastels.


----------



## jiny

im pretty satisfied w my lineup atm  once i get dino plushies they’ll go after the clownfish tho!


----------



## LadyDestani

I realize we're almost done with the event now, but I got busy and forgot to post earlier. This is the best line-up I could come up with for a camping theme. It reminds of the forest and nature, at least, and I think the colors work pretty well together.

I'll be changing it up soon when I get the rest of my jellyfish collectibles, so for future reference:


Spoiler


----------



## Holla

Row of Squiddos with a row of star fragments. I’ve done this before but with a different arrangement of fragments. I really like how the  colours work really nicely with the Ocean backdrop.


----------



## Firesquids

The full (s)platoon


----------



## ~Kilza~

Now that I got a 3rd Dino Plush, I decided to buy the CBT 2021 patch so I could surround my 3 Dinos with a patch on each side. It's a pretty good row, I like it.


Spoiler


----------



## tessa grace

Firesquids said:


> The full (s)platoon


congratulations!


----------



## xara

changed my lineup to include my new dino and bee plushies!! it’s definitely not the most glamorous lineup out there, but i’m pretty happy with it! i like how colourful it is and the fact that it includes the birthstones of 2 people who mean a lot to me. 


Spoiler: 🐝🦖🌳🐶🦉🍃🍒🍀💎


----------



## amemome

I've reached one of my dream layouts! The Double-Mori Isabelle under the rainbow stars layout!


































Thank you everyone on this forum for trading with me and stuff, I feel so freaking satisfied seeing my lineup right now!!


----------



## JellyBeans

2/3 invader collectibles now obtained so of course had to add to the lineup :] still debating whether or not to date trade the goomba and aim for all 2017 arcade collectibles but for now we're working with this! also kinda wish the frag was green but.. can't afford that rn lol


----------



## Snowesque

Temporary one with most of my Camp spoils. I miss the water backdrop! 



Spoiler


----------



## jiny

my lineup is finally done!! i love it so much


----------



## Kattea

Finally had enough collectibles to make a two-liner.


----------



## Fye

copying this from the collectibles galore thread that will be gone soon 

Got my cozy camping lineup 🏕


Spoiler: Pic


----------



## xSuperMario64x

not quite a full row of dinos yet but I like how the puppy looks like it's herding them lmao


----------



## LambdaDelta

just something color coordinated while waiting for the rest of the event collectibles to go out


----------



## deana

A cute row of plush and patches with some classic flowers



I'm sure I'm going to be in this thread a lot as I start to get the new collectibles lol


----------



## LadyDestani

I completed my dream line-up of moon jellyfish with matching star fragments! As a bonus, I have a back-up option with a pearl-oyster shell plush in the middle. I can't decide which one I like best.


----------



## -Lumi-

I'm so happy!!! I'll add reference pictures when I'm on mobile but I'm just really excited so I wanted to come talk about my lineup, lol. I am _so _thrilled that I was able to afford two pink jellyfish, two blue jellyfish, and the oyster shell plush!! It was a tight squeeze (I have 4 campfire tokens left and had to sacrifice a clown plush) but I'm super super pleased with my layout. I waited (man patience is a virtue but it's one I struggle with) so I can alternate having my ocean pearl or my shell plush in the centre and with my top lineup I can alternate having my clownfish or the campfire badge in the middle!!



Spoiler: Clownfish/Oyster Shell Version











Spoiler: Pearl/Camp Badge Version


----------



## LoserMom

Just finished purchasing my new camp collectibles! Eventually I’ll probably switch it up to be all plushies only but for now I’ll leave it like this


----------



## moo_nieu

rainbow jellies over rainbow star frags  i love it, and i think it looks great with the ocean backdrop


----------



## Dunquixote

moo_nieu said:


> rainbow jellies over rainbow star frags  i love it, and i think it looks great with the ocean backdrop
> View attachment 397281



I am so jelly for your rainbow jelly .  Congrats friend . Beautiful lineup.

I have to buy a body piece and then my new lineup is complete. 





I also bought two clownfish . So I could maybe do this .


----------



## Bob Zombie

The darkness of the deep blue sea meets the darkness of Halloween...


----------



## skarmoury

While waiting for the right date to purchase the remaining jellies I need, here’s a warm-colored lineup! The clownfish plushies are my favorite, and I finally get to bring out my trophies 


Spoiler: miss me w the dino plushie (so sorry dino)


----------



## Aurita

living up to my name with a full lineup of moon jellies (aka _Aurelia aurita_) and combined with the ocean background 



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## ~Kilza~

Just showing off my shiny new pearl, surrounded by some lovely dinosaurs.


Spoiler


----------



## lieryl

i call this one the bringing my rainbow frag out of my basement


Spoiler: <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

moo_nieu said:


> rainbow jellies over rainbow star frags  i love it, and i think it looks great with the ocean backdrop
> View attachment 397281


we're both vibing with the rainbow lol ☺


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Oarfish is captivated by the sheer beauty of the Ocean Pearl, and meanwhile the Jelly... He little and he *blue*













Gotta make sure to show off da goods​


----------



## Holla

Put my new Oarfish with my star fragments cause why not. I’m short a body piece though so for now Nemo is bringing up the rear.


----------



## Yanrima~

Finally got the pearl, now my jellyfish-pearl lineup is possible!


----------



## g u a v a

fruits and rainbow jellies !!


----------



## -Lumi-

I’m back because I was able to get a second shell plush and I’m so happy. I have my pink jellyfish out right now but I could also have my blue out if I want.

I also was playing around with having my plushies and my roses displayed, I really loved that too!



Spoiler: Shell Plush/Jellyfish!











Spoiler: Plushies and Roses!









I’m gonna miss this backdrop, I think it looks so nice for fall and really compliments my current avatar!!


----------



## Sweetley

While I'm still on the search for a Green Star Fragment to complete my main idea of a space themed lineup, I have for now this lineup which is basically a little bee chilling in the middle of a flower field under a sky full of stars.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

rainbow dino lads :3


----------



## Foreverfox

xSuperMario64x said:


> rainbow dino lads :3
> 
> View attachment 397615


Wasn't sure if I should "love" or "dig" this. The Dino seems so appropriate, but I don't think it's enthusiastic enough for how much I love this lineup!


----------



## deSPIRIA

Theyre on their honeymoon ❤


----------



## Cosmic-chan

@Dio HE FINALLY MADE MY PRISMATIC EGG COME TO AN END!! My line up is just so pretty to me. It's all the colors I like. The puppies are cute. The My Melody eggs actually worked out better than I thought. They're so my aesthetic and even the Pearl oyster plush is cute and the rose is from a old friend.. I'm just happy.


----------



## Sheep Villager

The latest in my green+yellow lineups.
I caved and got the golden jellyfish... No regrets now though.

Tempted to try to find a centre piece for my yellow pansy field but oh boy that means more hunting for very specific dated yellow pansies.

Future ref:


----------



## deana

I got all my jellyfish now I am very, very happy with this


----------



## Princess Mipha

It's kind of random currently. I don't plan on keeping it like that forever, but that mini oarfish won my heart and I want to show of my pearl and other Camp items for a bit :3


----------



## Holla

Just finished extending my Oarfish so here he is swimming with the stars. I really like how it looks with the Ocean backdrop.


Spoiler: For Future Reference


----------



## JemAC

Current camp collectibles, except a second dino plush that couldn't fit on, planning on changing to a mixture of camp ones and older collectibles before long but for now wanted to celebrate camp bell tree


----------



## Bluelady

Wooo! My first lineup. I really like the oarfish pieces that I won. However, I wanted to keep my blue flowers displayed as well. That’s why I added some red flowers to fill in the gap.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Cosmic-chan said:


> View attachment 397636
> @Dio HE FINALLY MADE MY PRISMATIC EGG COME TO AN END!! My line up is just so pretty to me. It's all the colors I like. The puppies are cute. The My Melody eggs actually worked out better than I thought. They're so my aesthetic and even the Pearl oyster plush is cute and the rose is from a old friend.. I'm just happy.


I JUST SAW THIS HHH IM SO SORRY BUT THE ROSE IS SO CUTE IN UR LINEUP AND WDYM OLD WE NEED TO CHAT MORE SMH


----------



## Roxxy

So happy with my line up so *twirls to show it*


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm kinda copycatting what other people have done with my top row here, but hey, gotta admit that the pearl - oarfish - jellyfish row actually looks really good, and it works surprisingly well with my row of red star fragments. Still wish there was a red jellyfish, but alas, I'll make do with a pink one. It's really made complete by the backdrop as well.


Spoiler


----------



## Flyffel

max rainbow/aurora power


----------



## S.J.

Roxxy said:


> So happy with my line up so *twirls to show it*


This looks amazing!


----------



## Midoriya

Just completed a new lineup!  The Spring Shamrocks are one of my favorite collectibles, and the Black Hybrid Roses are a fall collectible while still keeping in with the forest-like theme.  I love this aesthetic!

Thank you, @Libra , @Holla , @Peach_Jam , @~Kilza~ , @airpeaches , and @MorphiGalaxi for helping me complete it!  



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## ryuk

yesterday was my birthday and i wanted to create something sweet & festive using my choco cakes and some friends (the plushies). i like it a lot so i’ll probably end up keeping it for a while ​


----------



## Roxxy

S.J. said:


> This looks amazing!


Your lineup is gorgeous  so jealous of your beautiful pearl 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2021



Flyffel said:


> max rainbow/aurora power


Absolutely gorgeous  my dream is one Aurora sky and you have 5


----------



## skarmoury

my lineup feels like a mish mash of so many colors but it also feels _kinda_ coherent?? idk but i like it either way. I've been seeing a lot of underwater lineups so I wanted to shake it up a little.

watch me as i change my lineup again within 24 hours


----------



## ali.di.magix

my lineup is looking very colourful right now, but I'm glad I got to make a cute row out of the jellies from the event


----------



## -Lumi-

@jiny is an absolute doll and surprised me with a poptart egg!! I had just been mentioning earlier that I was going to start trying to save up for one 

I love it so much and I think it compliments my togepi egg really well!! I thought the togepi egg looked a touch out of place with my brand new ones but now with the poptart egg everything looks lovely 



Spoiler: My lineup!! 💕


----------



## kikotoot

Showing off some of my haul from this event!
I love how the red star trophy from TBTWC transitions from arcade bg to night sky bg


----------



## jiny

i bought 2 eggs today so im displaying them in my lineup now! im super happy with how it looks atm :>


----------



## JemAC

Changed my mind numerous times on what line up I wanted to go for but I really love the jellyfish and plushies, especially the dino one so wanted to incorporate quite a few of them, then I wanted to centre the rainbow jelly and make the others match either side, the green worked well the dino's while I thought the pink was very pretty with the other collectibles   





A big thank you to @Dio and @Zakira for selling me my extra dino and clownfish plushies and to @Siobhan123 and @_Donut_ for the dino and jellyfish date trades so they fell in the right place to bring the line up together.



Spoiler: Alternative Jellyfish


----------



## Aquilla

After some date trading my jellies are in the correct order and I decided to pair them up with some of my precious eggs!  @Kirbyz was an absolute gem and gifted me a Daisy egg which I'll try to display instead of the Pikachu one. Other than that I am really happy with it - especially how the Sakura egg has the exact shade of green the jelly has!


----------



## oak

I paired my feathers and jellys to colour coordinate!


----------



## mogyay

i'm so happy with this line up, it's all i've ever dreamed about


----------



## Cosmic-chan

SpaceTokki77 said:


> I JUST SAW THIS HHH IM SO SORRY BUT THE ROSE IS SO CUTE IN UR LINEUP AND WDYM OLD WE NEED TO CHAT MORE SMH


THANKS I NOW JUST NEED TO BE MORE ACTIVE SMH


----------



## Sophie23

My Lineup is to do with animal crossing and I‘m so happy with it


----------



## AlyssaAC

Finally got my Fall theme lineup positioned just right with the collectibles I have. Thanks again @xara for the date trade!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I made a lineup at the start of the camp event and then through luck and perseverance managed to get that lineup


----------



## King koopa

Since October is coming up, I decided to whip out my Halloween collectibles early (because I was so excited for my new chapter of kourage that I couldn't wait anymore) with my blue and purple lineup, and I think it looks great! It gives off lots of mystic vibes! Thank you to everyone who made this lineup possible, especially @LittleMissPanda for gifting me a cool feather, and hopefully by the time it's October, you'll see the rest of the lineup!


----------



## Bob Zombie

Honestly, I just like the green colors in both the jellies and the eerie star potions so decided to pair them together... and the dark backgrounds make them both pop.


----------



## Chris

The King of the Ocean and his entourage of regal jellies. 



Spoiler: For future reference.


----------



## Nefarious

Really like these funky little dinos paired up with these two pups. The fragments and jellies match pretty well too!


Spoiler: pups and dinos


----------



## dizzy bone

Colour matching jellies with frags and my two favourite feathers!


----------



## Antonio

Mushrooms to celebrate the fall.


----------



## ~Kilza~

When I saw the Dino Plush for the first time, I was hoping to get a full row of them. I got 2 rows, almost completely by accident, lol.


Spoiler


----------



## Croconaw

~Kilza~ said:


> When I saw the Dino Plush for the first time, I was hoping to get a full row of them. I got 2 rows, almost completely by accident, lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That’s actually awesome. Reminds me of when I had a lineup full of Lobo.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

this is my "i'm obsessed w rainbows" lineup lol


----------



## jiny

i finally finished my lineup for now  !!! a huge thank u to @mogyay and @xSuperMario64x for gifting me the spring sakuras im so happy & grateful for that  i’ll add a pic for future reference if i ever end up wanting to change it later but i’m sure it will stay like this for a while <3


----------



## moo_nieu

lineup of plushies c:


Spoiler


----------



## Bob Zombie

All I can say is... this is Yoshi hatching out of a Sakura, with a lot of green jellies and zombies.  And I think the pearl and the moonlight match!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

*Panda's Positively Pink Garden *

I don't care that it's almost autumn, I've been wanting to *go pink* for a long time now ☺ this lineup is the positively perfect way to show off my *Heart Glow Wand* and *Zen Easter Egg  *this is my most favorite aesthetic ever! And this track makes it even better~ just call me *LittleMissPinkPanda!*




​


----------



## xSuperMario64x

im hiding inside my peach horde again lol


----------



## Miharu

Matching lineups, sig, and avi with my best friends @Blink. and @lieryl. 

We combined my love of plushies, Blink's love of eggs, and Lieryl's love of both together.


----------



## lieryl

mom look i have friends 


matching with literally the best homies, @Miharu and @Blink. I LOVE YOU GUYS SO MUCH :C


----------



## Blink.

Where's the Celeste Emoji reaction when you need it  Luckily we don't need to date trade a bunch of plushies
ignore my bad cropping skills

@lieryl and @Miharu you da bess, queens. ILY, please play Phasmo


----------



## Roxxy

My Aurora Sky dream has come true  I have the amazingly kind and wonderful @The Pennifer to thank. I honestly don’t have the words atm to say how lucky and grateful I am


----------



## Holla

Now that my Ocean backdrop has run out I’m back to my Star Frags for now. I’ll be bringing out my candy lineup once October gets here.

Though I am looking to date Trade my Sheep Plush to give me the option to swap out my Fair Patch in my current lineup if I so choose.


Spoiler: For Future Reference/Plan for Sheep Plush



Current Lineup:


 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 



Plan if I find a date trade for Sheep:


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Holla said:


> Now that my Ocean backdrop has run out I’m back to my Star Frags for now. I’ll be bringing out my candy lineup once October gets here.
> 
> Though I am looking to date Trade my Sheep Plush to give me the option to swap out my Fair Patch in my current lineup if I so choose.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For Future Reference/Plan for Sheep Plush
> 
> 
> 
> Current Lineup:
> View attachment 399871 View attachment 399870 View attachment 399878 View attachment 399879 View attachment 399872
> View attachment 399877 View attachment 399873 View attachment 399874 View attachment 399875 View attachment 399876
> 
> Plan if I find a date trade for Sheep:
> View attachment 399871 View attachment 399870 View attachment 399878 View attachment 399869 View attachment 399872
> View attachment 399877 View attachment 399873 View attachment 399874 View attachment 399875 View attachment 399876


that lineup with the sheep would be so amazing, really hope you get it


----------



## King koopa

After messing around with my lineup yet again, I decided to put my Halloween collectibles back until I buy a purple bat potion or dark egg, so my 3 beutiful feathers can all be in the same lineup together! It also kind of reminds me of the color squad..  where @S.J. would represent the purple feather, I would represent the blue feather, and @LittleMissPanda would represent a pink feather if I had one, but instead represents the cool feather as she kindly gifted it to me. Plus it's cool, like she is


----------



## Holla

xSuperMario64x said:


> that lineup with the sheep would be so amazing, really hope you get it



Thanks! My current Sheep is like 24 mins too early to work. It's so close yet so far.


----------



## ryuk

this is an impossible lineup for me and probably most of us but i cant stop thinking about it

someone make it happen so i can live vicariously through you


Spoiler: these too


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

I just got Celeste and I thank Miharu so much for trading with me 
so I combined the cute little plushies and the spring themed bottom row because spring is here!


----------



## heyimsobored

Well, I really like yellow candy, and it's dirt cheap, so I made a whole line up with it. That's all lol


----------



## Foreverfox

heyimsobored said:


> Well, I really like yellow candy, and it's dirt cheap, so I made a whole line up with it. That's all lol


Flash back to everyone having yellow candy lineups hoping for Friday the 13th candy lineups


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my current lineup supplements my Togetic avatar, since Togetic is my favorite fairy type pokemon 




I've also come up with this lineup which uses my rarest eggs, might use it soon:


----------



## IonicKarma

Finally got the wand set I've been wanting forever!  Some star frags on top and plushies to round it out


----------



## Biancasbotique

My line up never changed:

Sweetfeather for the win! It was a gift given to me by the ever wonderful cornimer! And i have no plans to change it as why would you mess with perfection? Well I have to put diamond next to it coz April diamond is flawless ..just like the sweet feather!


----------



## tessa grace

Currently have a simple orange lineup to match my hunger games vibe i'm going for, all for my anniversary giveaway!


----------



## King koopa

Same lineup as before, but with a splash of green, which is a hint of who one of the suprise characters are! If only there was a taxi collectible...


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Mine is just Celeste, I am struggling to put together a flowery lineup so she is like this for now


----------



## Foreverfox

The stars align, and much is born - dreams, friendships, and me! Birthday vibes today are going strong, and I already feel so blessed!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Foreverfox said:


> The stars align, and much is born - dreams, friendships, and me! Birthday vibes today are going strong, and I already feel so blessed!!
> 
> View attachment 400917


good lord that lineup is legendary


----------



## Foreverfox

xSuperMario64x said:


> good lord that lineup is legendary


Thank you, my good friend!! It is indeed, I love it very much!!


----------



## xara

Foreverfox said:


> The stars align, and much is born - dreams, friendships, and me! Birthday vibes today are going strong, and I already feel so blessed!!
> 
> View attachment 400917



XKJSOSK I DIDN’T EVEN NOTICE YOU GOT YOUR GALAXY EGG OML!! congrats!! your lineup looks great!


----------



## Foreverfox

xara said:


> XKJSOSK I DIDN’T EVEN NOTICE YOU GOT YOUR GALAXY EGG OML!! congrats!! your lineup looks great!


AHH!! You should've seen my face when I got the notification this morning!! "" thank you so much!!


----------



## Peach_Jam

wanted to see if a warmer fall tone would work with my fav color 


Spoiler








I think it works? ; v ;


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I posted a variation of this lineup here like two weeks ago but it actually does have an explanation.



The Dreamy Egg and Aurora Egg represent my two leopards (who are in my avatar), Clarinda and Misty respectively. then the flowers are just nice colorful additions which bring symmetry and balance to the whole thing


----------



## kikotoot

Peach_Jam said:


> wanted to see if a warmer fall tone would work with my fav color
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 401387
> 
> 
> I think it works? ; v ;



This is the first time I'm witnessing a vibe like this! I love it! one for the almanac of lineups


----------



## Peach_Jam

kikotoot said:


> This is the first time I'm witnessing a vibe like this! I love it! one for the almanac of lineups


ah thank you! that makes me so happy to hear ;;


----------



## Ichiban

my lineup is mostly camp themed, with the oarfish and the house surrounded by woods, also threw my dolls up there to bring it all together


----------



## Alexis

kikotoot said:


> Heyo! I figured we could have a place for people to go to to explain their current lineup  things like patterning, meaning, etc.
> 
> Mine is pretty simple, it's all about vertical pairs and horizontal alternation. Additionally, outside of being colour matching, all the vertical pairs are related! (candy canes are candy, and candy is ofc candy. eggs are hidden between flowers in spring).
> 
> the main stretch is the strange doll and popsicle, the main goal of those two is be a border on the right edge and to both be as colourful as possible. Before the popsicle, I had a flower glow wand, which connected my lineup to my avatar.
> 
> 
> I look forward to hearing all about how you guys set your lineups up!


I really enjoy pastels and flowers so I made my lineup all pastel flowers !!!


----------



## moonbyu

pretty pink flowers. yes.


----------



## LambdaDelta

tis the season (subject to change)


----------



## xara

Peach_Jam said:


> wanted to see if a warmer fall tone would work with my fav color
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 401387
> 
> 
> I think it works? ; v ;



broooo your lineup is stunning!! i absolutely love the colour scheme; everything looks so nice together!


----------



## Jacob

ryuk said:


> View attachment 399911View attachment 399912View attachment 399913View attachment 399914View attachment 399915
> this is an impossible lineup for me and probably most of us but i cant stop thinking about it
> 
> someone make it happen so i can live vicariously through you
> 
> 
> Spoiler: these too
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 399917View attachment 399926View attachment 399918View attachment 399919View attachment 399920
> View attachment 399922View attachment 399927View attachment 399923View attachment 399924View attachment 399925


I was able to make these!! such a cute rainbow aesthetic


----------



## ryuk

Jacob said:


> I was able to make these!! such a cute rainbow aesthetic


omg ahhh i’m obsessed !! i love rainbow anything so much


----------



## LittleMissPanda

* Fres**hly **Pink* *Garden* 

Because feathers and flowers go so well together~ a delightful blend of gentle, affectionate colors.
I'm in a springtime mood even though we're in autumn  

Here's a track that goes perfectly with any garden


----------



## StarlitGlitch

It's random while I slowly work on getting the pieces I want. Just thought I'd put somethings as active instead of only having 3 collectibles


----------



## deana

Spent all the bells I was supposed to be saving on fruit... oops lol 
I am really enjoying my new fruit lineup though!


----------



## LadyDestani

'Tis the spooky season! I have too many spooky collectibles that I'd like to use but I haven't had a chance to utilize the Halloweaster Eggs much yet, so I decided to go with those for now instead of my potion collection.



Spoiler


----------



## LittleMissPanda

An assortment of vibrant and viscous potions, candy so tasty it's scary and...what's that? Yes, it's a candlelit shrine dedicated to the original Candyman himself  better guard your treats, kiddies! _Fufufu!_ The true horrors of the spooky season have only just begun~


----------



## King koopa

Changed it yet again and whipped out the Halloween collectibles yet agian! (For real this time I promise) And if i find someone willing to sell me one, a certain dark egg might make an appearance too!


----------



## Holla

It's time to break out the candy!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

wanted a lineup to match my avatar/signature as well as keep in tune with the Halloween spirit 

I've also been wanting to do a row with Jack and the orange/purple candies for a while cause the colors match nicely.


----------



## Jhine7

Wanted to show off the rare Jolly Redds-The Poliwags combo victory collectibles (Ocean Pearl & Red Super Star Trophy).

Changed my old red line-up (Jolly Redds) to a better fitting blue line-up (The Poliwags)


----------



## Foreverfox

Disco all day, disco all night. Disco in the garden, disco out of sight. So much love in these eggies!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Foreverfox said:


> Disco all day, disco all night. Disco in the garden, disco out of sight. So much love in these eggies!
> View attachment 402564


You're the Disco queen!!   twinkly, sparkly eggies all day every day, it's a party all night long!


----------



## Chris

Channeling my favourite colour and the devil for spooky season.  



Spoiler: For future reference.


----------



## lana.

im weeping 


Spoiler


----------



## xara

finally came up with a lineup for autumn/spooky season and i’m absolutely in love with it. i know the plushies don’t exactly fit the theme, but i love them so much that i can’t imagine having a lineup without them aha. plus, i actually think they look really nice with the halloween collectibles! 


Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## moo_nieu

colorful potions and black mushrooms for halloween 


Spoiler


----------



## sleepydreepy

i have a row of rainbow star fragments because im gay and i like rainbows

i also have a row of candies because its halloween!!


----------



## Darkesque_

My current lineup is made for Halloween heh


----------



## Kattea

Just a one liner of plushies. Voodoo plushies for my Halloween avatar.


----------



## Sharksheep

Everything is on fire!






Cranston watching over a nest of eggs.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Halloween vibes in my usual pansy garden.
We even have a Zipper Tree summoning corner!

Future ref:


----------



## Holla

Holla said:


> Now that my Ocean backdrop has run out I’m back to my Star Frags for now. I’ll be bringing out my candy lineup once October gets here.
> 
> Though I am looking to date Trade my Sheep Plush to give me the option to swap out my Fair Patch in my current lineup if I so choose.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For Future Reference/Plan for Sheep Plush
> 
> 
> 
> Current Lineup:
> View attachment 399871 View attachment 399870 View attachment 399878 View attachment 399879 View attachment 399872
> View attachment 399877 View attachment 399873 View attachment 399874 View attachment 399875 View attachment 399876
> 
> Plan if I find a date trade for Sheep:
> View attachment 399871 View attachment 399870 View attachment 399878 View attachment 399869 View attachment 399872
> View attachment 399877 View attachment 399873 View attachment 399874 View attachment 399875 View attachment 399876





xSuperMario64x said:


> that lineup with the sheep would be so amazing, really hope you get it



I just bought a Sheep Plush within the date range I needed for this lineup! I'm tempted to show it off right now but I'll wait until after the Halloween event. For now the candies shall stay.  

Though I might change out the Pierrot Candy for the new Pumpkin Wand in my current lineup as it was always my least fave candy anyways.


----------



## sleepydreepy

sleepydreepy said:


> i have a row of rainbow star fragments because im gay and i like rainbows
> 
> i also have a row of candies because its halloween!!


updated my lineup with the new collectables! I really love the new ghostly preserves and originally I was just gonna have a row of 5 but then realized the key to the bell tree manor went really well with them and so I put mine in the middle. I am super happy how it turned out!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

****post tier set


----------



## LittleMissPanda

A group of Boo buddies protecting their most precious treasure, coveted by all: the Star Glow Wand aka source of all Power Stars ​


----------



## ~Kilza~

I like the Bloodshot Potion, so I want to have it into my line-up for the moment. I do like what I currently have set up. The Bloodshot Potion and the Flick Egg compliment each other well, so it helps make the top row to look good and feel balanced imo.


Spoiler


----------



## Antonio

It's Halloween bby


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I don't have the boo egg yet but I'm very happy with this cute and spooky lineup ☺ 

I especially love that I own a glow wand now, I've never been able to afford one and it may not be a star wand but I still love it dearly


----------



## Mutti

Im just awaiting my coco collectable to add to my lineup


----------



## boring

one word: pink. i really just... like pink


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Blue and purple so I can show off my new Halloweaster Eggs!  I'm liking the Boo Halloweaster Egg more each time I look at it, I'm glad I chose to get it because it seems like it'll be quite rare in the future!


----------



## Foreverfox

Celeste protecting her nest of magic-infused eggies!


----------



## Fye

spooky treats lineup!



Spoiler: .


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Haloweem


----------



## Holla

Just completed this one which will be my new Halloween lineup. I really like how the candies all lineup with the Pumpkin wand in the middle.

Thanks so much to those who date traded with me so I could get them in rainbow order on the bottom row.


----------



## -Lumi-

I'm happy with my lineup!! I initially really wanted to get the pumpkin wand but I wasn't able to participate in enough events _and_ I really wanted to have enough collectibles for a whole row. It was a tough decision between the two new collectibles or getting some of the potions, but I'm really happy with how it turned out! I like the colours and as @Mistreil pointed out it looks like the ghostoid and ghostie are feasting on a buffet of candies, cupcakes, and mushrooms!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

halloweaster and stuff


----------



## Dunquixote

My lineup is a mess right now. I don’t have a lot of options to work with atm. Until there is another event with more collectibles, will be keeping these ones out as placeholders for the ones I need for this particular lineup. I’d love to put out some of my older collectibles but none seem to go well with this lineup idea.

This is what I want it to eventually look like:


Spoiler


----------



## moo_nieu

potions!  


Spoiler


----------



## King koopa

Just me experimenting with black, green and purple for a lineup


----------



## Roxxy

Perfectly purple with a magical  Aurora starry night sky


----------



## magicaldonkey

pumpkin wand and a porple candy


----------



## deana

Just a little Halloween lineup that shows off my new collectibles from the event, completed with a green candy that @/tessa. very kindly gifted to me


----------



## xSuperMario64x

honestly a bit of a mess but i wanted to put together some collectibles that would go well with the new Halloween eggs and pumpkin wand, I'm quite pleased with it (though I feel like I should put a different color stag frag instead of yellow, maybe blue?)


----------



## skarmoury

Bringing out some collectibles from the shed mainly so I have a reason to show my bat potions (which I have somehow come to love this season). It's also a pretty nice lineup to showcase both my galaxy/dreamy egg and pink/purple candy duos which I both love as well. c: Probably a temporary lineup until I feel like making it simpler or going one-liner.


----------



## zenni

Tried to match the potion and sweets with the ghostoid's arms


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

ICE BEEM


----------



## Holla

Now that the Halloween backdrops are gone time to show off my revamped star fragment lineup. Really glad I pursued the Sheep collectible (even if I'm now broke and own an extra sheep.  ) Thanks for the encouragement when I originally posted about the idea @xSuperMario64x 

Edit: Probably going to change my lineup to something Pokémon themed soon so here’s the Star Frags for future reference:


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I want to be the very best, like no one ever was ​


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I know I keep changing mine lol, but I'm really happy with this one!

I wanted to bring out the arcade collectibles to show my newfound love of synthwave/vaporwave stuff and the rest are just some of my favorite collectibles of all time 





(I'm still so grateful I got the rainbow jellyfish, it's actually amazing)


----------



## LadyDestani

Making use of the animated Fireworks collectible while it's active! I made a colorful line-up using only night-sky backgrounds.

For future reference:


----------



## xara

was messing around with lineup ideas a few weeks ago, and this is one of them! i was a little hesitant to use it as it has a lot of spring vibes (at least imo!) and it’s currently autumn, but i love it! it’s beautiful, colourful, uses some of my favourite collectibles along with some flowers that i haven’t used before (including the mother’s day carnation that the amazing @Roxxy gifted me back in may), so i’m keeping it! 


Spoiler: for future reference <3


----------



## King koopa

Decided to put away my black collectibles, and replace them with blue! Honestly I was just messing around with my lineup, but I'm happy how it turned out!
Also really proud of my 2018 purple bat potion that @LittleMissPanda kindly gave me for a 2021 one


----------



## Midoriya

It’s a collection of untradeable collectibles that I’ve picked up since the release of New Horizons.


----------



## Darkesque_

New Halloween lineup


----------



## LoserMom

Current Lineup


 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 



Goal Lineup


 

 

 

 




 

 










Spoiler: or this if I can’t get my hands on a dreamy egg


----------



## Foreverfox

LadyDestani said:


> Making use of the animated Fireworks collectible while it's active! I made a colorful line-up using only night-sky backgrounds.
> 
> For future reference:
> View attachment 410835


Was there an announcement that it was going to be active that I missed? I would've totally used mine! I like that lineup!


----------



## LadyDestani

Foreverfox said:


> Was there an announcement that it was going to be active that I missed? I would've totally used mine! I like that lineup!


I didn't see an announcement, but I keep my Fireworks set as active so I just happened to notice when it suddenly showed up in my line-up. It's a shame it's already gone, but it must have been for Bonfire Night.


----------



## Foreverfox

@LadyDestani Good idea. They're hardly ever active, so I hate that I missed it. Oh well, guess I won't have to worry about missing an announcement (or non-announcement?) anymore!


----------



## peppy villager

My lineup is a hot mess I just display cool stuff that I like lmao


----------



## Peach_Jam

peachy !


Spoiler


----------



## Croconaw

I finally got five blue balloons and I’m just using the Lobo’s for no particular reason. I just like Lobo and he’s looking down on you from the sky.   <— (pretend that’s a blue balloon)


----------



## Foreverfox

They say that Wisp eggs are just Nightmare eggs that got left in the cold to freeze after frightening people so much that they abandoned them.


----------



## Kattea

Foreverfox said:


> They say that Wisp eggs are just Nightmare eggs that got left in the cold to freeze after frightening people so much that they abandoned them.
> View attachment 412310



This is so you <3


----------



## Foreverfox

Kattea said:


> This is so you <3


Thank you so much!!  I absolutely love the eggies so much, and the nightmare egg truly is my spirit egg.  I have something planned for when I get my 5th one!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I like purple and these were available at the time (purple and green candy and the ghost gyroid and the bat potion). This set up actually matches unlike my last one which were just things I like. I will probably change my current one when spring comes back. My other one is more summery.


----------



## Biancasbotique

I titled mine "The Sweet Feather Evolution"


----------



## Croconaw

Biancasbotique said:


> I titled mine "The Sweet Feather Evolution"


It does kind of remind me of Pokémon and the evolution seems legit as well. I like it.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Croconaw said:


> It does kind of remind me of Pokémon and the evolution seems legit as well. I like it.



Thank you! i love yours


----------



## Sholee

I think the full set of the animal crossing japanese characters was the only collectibles I ever wanted and it's probably the set I display 90% of the time. At the time, not many people had it and the shop rarely ever stocked it so I scoured through member's profiles like a stalker and msg'd anyone who had it to see if they would like to trade. Getting them in the correct order was a hassle too. 

RIP 6 collectible side bar.


----------



## Holla

I wanted a full Pokemon lineup but was short on having enough. Since the Pokemon collectibles are all Pokeballs and eggs I filled in the gaps with non-Pokemon eggs. I had to play around with it for a bit though until I got the Pokeballs spread out just right.


----------



## King koopa

Just decided to make a cool concept for my lineup, where each blue collectible has a purple counterpart! It's looking good so far, and hopefully I'll be able to complete it with a purple star fragment soon!


----------



## dragonair

My lineup is just things that weren't sold out when I looked at the shop and cute pink items that I wanted lol. And then there's the Pokeball.....


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Mine is Celeste and other pink and green things! I wanted a natural looking lineup but still matched Celeste, I love this one the best! My favourite lineup I’ve ever had!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Dabba dee dabba die


----------



## Foreverfox

My lineup is eggie dreamsss!!! Always and forever!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Foreverfox said:


> My lineup is eggie dreamsss!!! Always and forever!!


eggie dreams really do come true!!  no one can out-sparkle the true queen, the disco queen!


----------



## Midoriya

I call this lineup “idk wth I’m doing, but it’s colorful and I like it”.



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## -Lumi-

My bestie @Saylor bought me a pink house!!! Pink is my favourite colour, I am so excited. I shuffled around my top lineup a bit and picked out some of my favourite ones and then my bottom row is my roses, because I love them so much.


----------



## Aquilla

Here's my new favourite lineup <3 I just love yellow green and pink together and thanks to @Dio's Mori gift my top row is absolutely perfect now. Still debating whether the spring shamrock should be replaced by a peach, but for now I'm super happy with this.  Forever grateful for @SinnerTheCat for creating my profile pic, which is simply a perfect match!


Spoiler:  for future reference


----------



## Jhine7

I call this the “If only I had this kinda luck getting a PS5 before Christmas lineup”


----------



## ~Kilza~

I earned this hammer, I figure I might as well show it off for now. It'd work nicer if the background was grey like the potions and Flick Egg instead of blue, but ah well:


Spoiler


----------



## lana.

i died


----------



## shendere

my favorite line ups were always the houses and the popsicle/ice cream. i just really enjoy the colors ♡ when i got my hands on a party popper, i sold it to buy houses and some popsicles.


----------



## Kattea

My winter lineup. Shoutout to @hestu and @skarmoury <3


----------



## skarmoury

lana. said:


> View attachment 416144
> i died


ur just as cute as ur lineup    ❤ 



Kattea said:


> My winter lineup. Shoutout to @hestu and @skarmoury <3


YAY it looks really cute and cozy!! I love the variety in winter collectibles <33


----------



## LaylaTheMayor




----------



## Kattea

skarmoury said:


> YAY it looks really cute and cozy!! I love the variety in winter collectibles <33



The dates you gave me happened to work out so well in terms of colour symmetry! <3


----------



## Bob Zombie

I just wanted to see what the houses looked like all together!  I got exceedingly lucky for black Friday restocks.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Made a joke about how slow the poor cherries were selling out during the restocks and got gifted one so I had to make a joke line up.

Future ref:


----------



## digimon

just something warm/pastel/pink


----------



## rubyy

the red n yellow matches korone!! (and the red matched the pokeball) :33


----------



## Darkesque_

Christmas


----------



## Holla

Bringing out my Christmas Lineup.

I like it, but I really want to show off a full bottom row of Candy Canes. If I did that though, I wouldn't be able to display my fave Christmas collectible the Snow Bunny as it's date (2019) is older than my newest (2020) Candy Cane. :/


----------



## boring

got myself a new lineup. its perfect. its pink.


----------



## LadyDestani

Going with a mostly red and green themed Christmas line-up to match my Grinch avatar. I like how symmetrical it is and it lets me show off some of my favorite Christmas collectibles, the Christmas doll set and Matryoshka.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

The snow bunnies have come out of hiding, time to play all winter long!  ❄ The Special Snowflake heralds the coming of snow, the Festive Bells bring the joy of music, the Aurora paints the Sky many vibrant colors, and the Yule Log and Christmas Gold Candy are tasty winter treats!


----------



## Holla

Holla said:


> Bringing out my Christmas Lineup.
> 
> I like it, but I really want to show off a full bottom row of Candy Canes. If I did that though, I wouldn't be able to display my fave Christmas collectible the Snow Bunny as it's date (2019) is older than my newest (2020) Candy Cane. :/



RIP Snow Bunny I'm sure I'll get it back out again at some point. For now I'm really liking this Squidmas theme. It goes surprisingly well together.


----------



## Roxxy

I will drag out limited Christmas collectibles soon,

For now it is beautiful pink bouquet under magical Aurora starry sky


----------



## skarmoury

i had different lineups in mind for the holidays but i tried making some of my other collectibles work, and this is what i came up with! bottom  row are the candy canes i've gotten through the years (sans the 2020 cane because i couldnt make the date fit LOL), while top row are the various gifts + prizes I've gotten  it's a really fun lineup imo!


----------



## Flyffel

Snowy Golden December!


----------



## Sgt.Groove

It's chrimbus time, gotta get festive


----------



## Roxxy

Ok, very sad attempt at Christmas but at least it’s something (sorry no Christmas lineup, maybe next year


----------



## LambdaDelta

something a tad bit more seasonal


----------



## Darkesque_

LittleMissPanda said:


> View attachment 416813​The snow bunnies have come out of hiding, time to play all winter long!  ❄ The Special Snowflake heralds the coming of snow, the Festive Bells bring the joy of music, the Aurora paints the Sky many vibrant colors, and the Yule Log and Christmas Gold Candy are tasty winter treats!


Shut up, I love how coordinated you are between your lineups and your pfps, I could never


----------



## Foreverfox

This is my winter lineup - not to be confused with my soon-to-be Christmas lineup (can't wait to get Kapp'n out! He's so cute!)





We'll see how long I can last not having all of the shiny eggies out


----------



## Mr.Fox

Foreverfox said:


> This is my winter lineup - not to be confused with my soon-to-be Christmas lineup (can't wait to get Kapp'n out! He's so cute!)
> 
> View attachment 417795
> 
> We'll see how long I can last not having all of the shiny eggies out


This looks really good! The colors compliment each other.


----------



## Foreverfox

Mr.Fox said:


> This looks really good! The colors compliment each other.


Thank you, my dear fox friend!


----------



## S.J.

My beautiful friend @Foreverfox gifted me a Jingle Christmas doll collectible so that my Christmas lineup would match! ❤❤ Now it is definitely complete!


----------



## moo_nieu

finally settled on a christmas themed lineup! ❄


Spoiler


----------



## LadyDestani

Changed up the top row of my Christmas line-up to display my new Christmas Lights!


----------



## Tianna

I don't even remember what my collectibles are... Guess I'm about to find out when I make this post lol. I don't particularly care for them that much. XD


----------



## Croconaw

I’m giving the Mom’s plush the light of day. The doggo is playing with the Christmas lights he was gifted.


----------



## Roxxy

Christmas lights from my beautiful friends  thank you all


----------



## King koopa

A full lineup of Christmas lights to represent a full community with lots of nice people


----------



## Holla

A lovely string of lights hung above my candy canes.


----------



## CylieDanny

A bright string of lights from sweet, kind hearted friends in this community!

I love gifting these out, and I wasnt expecting so many in return ♡

Thank you all!


----------



## Darkesque_

Christmas! New Lineup coming soon :>​


----------



## Croconaw

It’s now a giant string of Christmas lights, made possible by amazing people in this community! I’m also happy to see so many lights in peoples’ sidebars. It really is the season of giving.


----------



## boring

when i joined tbt all i wanted was just one of those pink houses, they were my dream
4 years later i don't just have one, i have FIVE


----------



## Kattea

No pattern or symmetry, just all my favourite collectibles displayed. Some winter, but mostly pastels.


----------



## chawwee

My attempt at a christmas lineup! I'm going to try for a line of lights and then some of the cololectables from last years christmas event


----------



## Snek

Mine explains a story of greed. Snek, a crafty snake decided to open his Christmas stocking before all the other TBT family. No Frost Egg or Snow Bunny for him! No, he gets a whole line of coal for being such a naughty boy.


----------



## Midoriya

I decided against getting the Snow Bunny as a lot of people are wanting it and it seems like it’s going to be intense trying to get one.  Instead, I just cashed in on some of the different Christmas candies.  It’s a simple lineup, but I like how it adds a lot of color to my aesthetic like my signature does.   



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## jadetine

I have so many thoughtful and caring friends here. Even if I wanted to create a mish mash of holiday collectibles, it wouldn't bring me as much joy as this full lineup of gifts. I just can't quit you, TBT...


Spoiler: lalalalala lights


----------



## Sidney

This is my christmas line up, now complete thanks to a lovely gift!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Praying for a snowflake wand to pair nice with my pumpkin wand


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm taking advantage of my oddly placed snowflake ❄


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Well since TBT is having a winter event, My line up is my best attempt of reflecting on winter. I do live in a northern area, so we do get snow. Most of the time it comes in January and February though.
So starting from the top left, I have a Special Snowflake Raffle Ticket. I am glad they let us showcase it. It is pretty and I wouldn't mind having one forever.. but I guess that is what the raffle is for lol.
Next is the unknown snowman. Yes, I bought something that I will have no idea what it looks like. Actually at first I didn't know that is what it was about and I thought it would always look the way it does. But after realizing that isn't the case I decided to pick one up for the fun of not knowing and being surprised later. Next is a lump of coal, which I have to admit is the prettiest piece of coal I've ever seen... or for a more fun way of saying it, perrrrdyest lol. So I just had to get it. It is cute next to my red stocking which looks fuzzy and cute for winter. A nice red pop. Next is the jingleoid. I have fallen in love with the little gyroids since I have gotten some in NH. So.. a goal of mine later is to get any more new ones that come about. Red pansy looks nice with the winter stuff, as it is another pop of red. Wallopoid was from the halloween event and found him really cute. I have a piece of white cake with a strawberry on top. It just kinda fits beyond my goofy gyroids and my New Horizons Token because well, that is the first game of Animal Crossing I have played. Then someone was nice enough to sell me their purple mitten which looks so snuggly and soft and just cute for winter.
I don't know if or when I will be adding to my collection, but I do have others hidden away for other times of the year.


----------



## King koopa

Hey, who said Halloween collectibles weren't festive? Dark it up!
Shout out to @LittleMissPanda for the dark egg!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

finally after like two years I have my snowflake wand ☺ ❄


----------



## Croconaw

I’m bringing out the Lobo Line again. I had ten at one point. Downsized to five.


----------



## LambdaDelta

just a bit of candy cane flex, now that the newest one is out




kinda would like to have the 2016 centered on the bottom with all the others on top, but I've got not enough to put around it that would work to that end, sadly

still, this looks nice, so not gonna complain


----------



## Roxxy

Sweet and sparkling. Think this is one of my favourite lineups 

raffle ticket gone


----------



## Snek

Jingle came after all! The sweet Holiday Cane fits nice with the presents he brought me! 
Hope everyone is enjoying their holidays!


----------



## Holla

I really like how my Christmas lineup turned out and I look forward to finding out what the Snowman will look like in the end.

Earlier in the year I was trying to sell my Green Stocking and @moo_nieu wanted to date trade so I said sure. Little did I know the one they traded me would have the perfect date after my row of Candy Canes. So I’m glad I listed it for sale but never actually ended up selling it haha.

I also date traded my favourite Snow Bunny with @Jhine7 as my old 2019 one fit awkwardly between my Candy Canes but now it’s perfect.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## FlimsyAxe

I like cute stuff. Hope to fill up my lineup with plushes soon but this will have to do for now. The green star fragment sits right at the center, which I think is really neat


----------



## peachsaucekitty

it's all i have LMAO
{and i love it}


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm highkey vibing w this lineup


----------



## Hat'

plushies and feathers uwu


----------



## lieryl

i have an addiction to one liners 


Spoiler: -


----------



## LambdaDelta

got wand, so had to use wand


----------



## Foreverfox

The loveball perfectly encapsulates my love for these beautiful eggies!! Permanent lineup status: achieved!!!


----------



## Firesquids

Congrats @Foreverfox  it's absolutely beautiful! 


































The sky and the sea, my favorite colors and the perfect lineup to show off my pearl and shooting star


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Foreverfox said:


> The loveball perfectly encapsulates my love for these beautiful eggies!! Permanent lineup status: achieved!!!
> 
> View attachment 423164





Firesquids said:


> Congrats @Foreverfox  it's absolutely beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sky and the sea, my favorite colors and the perfect lineup to show off my pearl and shooting star


Congrats to you both on achieving such stunning lineups!!  I'm literally blinded lol


----------



## King koopa

Decided to mix my green collectibles with my blue collectibles, to create this!
Also decided to throw in the mori I'm selling for a temporary spot in my lineup, because why not lol


----------



## FlimsyAxe

My budget lineup lol. Pretty self-explanatory


----------



## Bob Zombie

I need one more zombie egg to fashion a lineup with 5 houses on top of a zombie graveyard.  For now though, I do love the contrast of the white pearl and the dark eggie!


----------



## Mr.Fox

nthylton said:


> I need one more zombie egg to fashion a lineup with 5 houses on top of a zombie graveyard.  For now though, I do love the contrast of the white pearl and the dark eggie!


Cool goal, unique idea.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Looks like Lucky Cat Mario turned all my eggs AND my house all sparkly and shiny for the new year 2022  you know what else is golden? My love of plushies. Dreamy Bear and Nintendog Pup are there to protec the eggies.


----------



## Foreverfox

Well for today, I'll be rocking the fireworks!


----------



## Chris

Sparkly things sparkle for New Year with the reactivation of our Magical Fireworks collectible!


----------



## Roxxy

Yay! Happy sparkly fireworks


----------



## LambdaDelta

fireworks are out, so


----------



## Neurotiker

I finally have my log ☺


----------



## LadyDestani

For New Year's I thought I'd do a blue and white winter line-up and, of course, I had to make use of the Fireworks collectible while it's active. Once the Fireworks are gone, I'll switch to a trio of star frags in the middle of the top row (blue/white/blue).



Spoiler


----------



## King koopa

Don't mind me, just experimenting with my blue and black collectibles


----------



## skarmoury

simple one-liner with some of my favorite collectibles  ❤


----------



## dizzy bone

Some of my favourite green & purple collectibles + it's fireworks time again


----------



## -Lumi-

I got a mums plush!!! I love the plushies so much, I am so thrilled. It was a fun little bonus that last years candy cane happens to sit right between my older plushies and the newer camp ones! I left the Christmas lights on top for the time being, too. I'm so pleased!! When the lights go away I think I'll put my houses/fruit row on top since unfortunately the dates of the varying plushies put my lineup of roses or eggs in an odd spot, lol.


----------



## oak

I threw some stuff together. I managed to get the fireworks collectable to be centered so that's good enough for me.


----------



## Jhine7

Finally got a Green Star Fragment to finish off my all-green lineup, my favorite color


----------



## Kattea

My favourite colour scheme, soft pastels + showing off some of the new collectibles I got from the event.


----------



## LadyDestani

Updated my line-up with my new Snow Bunny! The top row now features some of my favorite Christmas/winter themed collectibles and the bottom row is all blue.



Spoiler


----------



## kikotoot

The snowflake wand and shooting star will soon be replaced with a red and green stocking for some last minute festivities! I love making lineups that use every candy cane each Christmas

edit: Stocking time!


----------



## xara

my first lineup of 2022, and i of course had to make it as colourful as possible! it utilizes some of my absolute favourite collectibles; plushies, ac characters, the kaleidoclover and my new snow bunny! i love it so much, and am so grateful to finally have a snow bunny. 


Spoiler: for future reference <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Blue and purple to match my winter vibes and it includes two of my newest collectibles (Snowflake Glow Wand and Dreamy Bear Plush)


----------



## moo_nieu

making the yuletide gay  ❄


Spoiler


----------



## deana

I long at last spent my silver bells and I'm happy with what I got


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

hehe chaos





won't last long


----------



## shendere

i love coming here to see the new lineup everyone does or has, they're super pretty. i feel like i always change mine 20x a day with the houses in some arrangement since they're my favorite.

currently i have blue one row, green another. sort of a transition for winter going into spring 
(not intentional though LOL)




here is the full blue one 
(also thanks to @Foreverfox 
for eggie dreams ♡)
i'll probably switch between the two


​


----------



## lieryl

shoutout to the best person on earth @Miharu for finding me this bear :C


Spoiler: <3





using my sheep bc im a sheep fanatic at heart


----------



## Bob Zombie

My dream lineup of a neighborhood built on a zombie graveyard is complete.  Thank you @lieryl  for making it possible!

EDIT: picture for posterity...


----------



## ~Kilza~

Temporary lineup for a couple of days, but each of the stockings contains one thing: a lump of coal.


Spoiler


----------



## Halloqueen

I enjoy baking things, so I figured I might as well have a lineup full of baked goods.


----------



## ~Kilza~

2022 Red Star Fragment row: Acquired! Huge thanks to @Millysaurusrexjr and @LadyDestani for helping me get the full row.


Spoiler


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

one last Christmas line-up before I retire it for the year lol



Spoiler: xmas









i love snow angel snowman so much


----------



## LadyDestani

I think I'm going to stick with this winter/blue-themed line-up for at least the rest of January.

The Snow Bunny and Snow Angel are friends. The Snowflake Wand may just be my new favorite collectible of all time. The Purple and Blue Candy Canes are my favorite colors and I've never had much opportunity to use them. The Aurora Egg is another of my most favorite collectibles and it's surrounded by beautiful blue flowers.



Spoiler


----------



## LambdaDelta

fireworks are rip again, so now I can show of the results of finally getting my feathers in the right order


----------



## Bob Zombie

Uh oh.... one of the neighbors has turned.  Who will be next....?


----------



## King koopa

Decided to make a lineup based on my seemingly edible (however some strongly not recommended) collectibles! 
I call it:
Sweet and *Scary* treats!
For future reference:






















(Halloween collectibles not recommended for human consumption for obvious reasons)


----------



## Chris

Aimed to capture the vibe of 'the sinner and the saint'. 



Spoiler: For future reference.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

hmm I bought a Kwanza candy, and look how perfect this is!!




 my bottom row might need some altering though, we will see.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Well this holiday season I ended up acquiring a few collectibles so, I have a winter theme like thing going on with some pops of red. Some of the collectibles will have fun memories attached to them like the 2021 Candy Cane and the Angel Snowman. With the tbt shop releasing new collectibles, I found a couple new favorites (lump of coal and red stocking) which is awesome and today I acquired a Timmy Doll from a kind soul so that is awesome too. Another kind soul sold me some mittens which I guess is really common, but you know what, they look so warm soft and fuzzy, I like them.
_On another note, I know Jingloid is wintery, but honestly it reminds me of a hula dancer knick knack._
Current Display




When February comes around, I will probably switch it up for Festivale since I have a cool feather to go with Pave now. It may look something like this unless I get other collectibles later. _Plan on getting a blue pansy eventually since pansies are my favorite AC flower. _


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Mint and Ruby each have their own little house and garden~ aaah feels like spring already ​


----------



## iiyyja

I wanted a single line of collectibles with the same background. I went with red flowers because they match my avatar


----------



## Midoriya

Lineup featuring collectibles gifted to me by friends as well as some flowers mixed in.  



Spoiler: for reference











EDIT: Changed it a bit.


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> Lineup featuring collectibles gifted to me by friends as well as some flowers mixed in.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Changed it a bit.


When I see this lineup, I see Eevee and Ditto having a picnic with fruits and cake by a garden under a berry tree by the Lake of Outrage and it is so heartwarming!


----------



## King koopa

Decided to make it based of my avatar! The eggs (kind of hard to see but I made 4 eggs that look like the cobweb egg, the moonlight egg,  the leaf ticket egg, and the dark egg.) in the photo are in my lineup! The rest I decided to add because I thought it fit the theme well! (I used mostly purple collectibles because I likebto think that purple means friendship, and that perfectly captures hoppy and wishes friendship )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

A fairly old lineup I came up with the moment Camp Bell Tree started and I saw all of those Moon Jellyfish collectibles.  The Star Fragments have become some of my favorites and I take any opportunity to make a lineup with them.


----------



## Newbiemayor

My oarfish has a sweet tooth.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

blue, green, flea and ice cream!


----------



## moo_nieu

some of my favorite colorful collectibles


Spoiler


----------



## Bob Zombie

Another house has been condemned.  With the city falling to infection, the remaining neighbors are considering leaving for apocalypse bunkers...


----------



## Firesquids

Fun little lineup idea I came up with, I like to imagine Lobo has a mitten on each paw.


----------



## Roxxy

Just felt like a change. flowers and an excuse to use my first gradient feather


----------



## SpaceTokki77

some of my favorite purple collectibles that match my aesthetic!


----------



## S.J.

No particular theme! I just wanted to use _some _of my favourite collectibles. ​


----------



## xSuperMario64x

went back to an old favorite


----------



## deana

I wanted to show my new green star fragment and purple star fragment off together so I came up with this little purple/blue/green thing and I actually like it a lot! I wish I had even more star fragments though lol


----------



## Kattea

A very dreamy one-liner.



Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Everything needed to make fruit cake, lol (I removed the top row).


----------



## skarmoury

forget selling my jellyfish, I’m bringing them back in style 



Spoiler: heh


----------



## Roxxy

Forgot how good the jellyfish look with beautiful stars  think this is my favourite lineup


----------



## xSuperMario64x

same lineup as before except I brought my son back out, I missed having him in my lineup lol.

i really like this lineup in particular cause it looks like the doll is playing with the balloons and feathers. I wouldn't mind drawing a pic with one of my OCs and the balloons/feathers/doll to match it.


----------



## Midoriya

Pokemon lineup with tasty cakes to match my overall aesthetic.


----------



## Ichiban

didn't expect to get the doll trio but here we are


----------



## amemome

I call this one "Isabelle in the Forest"



 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 

 

Two forests surround Isabelle. I loved that Mori is "Forest" and has the green/yellow color scheme that fits so well with Isabelle (who is mostly yellow and has a green background).

I'm reaaaally hoping I can get two full lines of Isabelle!!


----------



## Flyffel

My lineup is in preparation for the Legends Arceus game! The fair patch perfectly matches the Moon Balls with its moon and round shape and a dog is the god of animals. I mean even the name says it, right?


----------



## kikotoot

Wanted to make use of the snowflake glow wand and older superstar collectible!


----------



## LadyDestani

Breaking out the Pavé line-up for February.



Spoiler


----------



## King koopa

Love is in the air now... or so they say now that it's February. I honestly have no idea what I just did with my lineup and was just messing around when I made this! I decided to make half of the lineup purple as that's one of my favorite colors, along with some of my other favorite colors, blue and green on the other half!


----------



## Midoriya

The Pave Pink Feather is being guarded by three loyal followers: Ditto, Eevee, and Pikachu.  Don’t worry about the followers getting hungry though!  They have plenty of Tasty Cakes to feast on.  



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## Chris

Pink isn't really my colour, but I wanted something fitting for our on-going *Valentine's Day event* that showcases our raffle prizes: the Love Ball and Heart Glow Wand collectibles. 



Spoiler: For future reference.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

If you look closely, maybe you'll make some tiny new friends in the mushroom garden~ and for a delicious snack, Princess Peach will bake a cake. What can I say? I'm feelin' peachy ​


----------



## Chris

Chris said:


> Pink isn't really my colour, but I wanted something fitting for our on-going *Valentine's Day event* that showcases our raffle prizes: the Love Ball and Heart Glow Wand collectibles.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For future reference.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 429876


With the return of our Magical Fireworks collectible for Valentine's Day I decided to swap out the Aurora Sky from this line-up. I think this works better.



Spoiler: For future reference.


----------



## Foreverfox

Thanks for the reminder about the Magical Fireworks, @Chris! This was too perfect, I had to screenshot.





Edit: just kidding, this is my lineup now


----------



## Roxxy

Oh I love the fireworks  Happy Valentines Day!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

hoping someone sends me a new valentines rose so that I can complete this lineup :>

edit: ty foreverfox!!! 
now I just need the staff to make them visible lol 

edit again: they're visible now! I really love these feathers sm 




edit again again: another idea, ty @/Holla for reminding me about the pavé rainbow feather lol!


----------



## Sharksheep

A simple valentine's day line up using the fireworks


----------



## Holla

Sort of just threw this one together. Brought my Rainbow Pavé feather out again along with the new Pink Pavé feather. I’m hoping to buy another Purple Pavé feather to use in this lineup as I regret selling it last year but have yet to find someone selling. Here’s hoping.


----------



## Aquilla

Just wanted a small Valentine's line-up in my favourite colour scheme (pink-yellow-green) :>


Spoiler: boop








​


----------



## Roxxy

Just love my friends, think this is my most perfect lineup


----------



## Midoriya

A remarkably cute lineup!  The Ditto and Pikachu Eggs are guarded by fierce bees.  Meanwhile, the Eevee Egg is guarded by a lone dinosaur.  The bees and dinosaur also have plenty of cake to eat.  



Spoiler: for reference


----------



## S.J.

Before the Valentine's roses disappear for another year, I thought I should keep a reminder of this years lineup!


----------



## King koopa

Decided to use my Halloween/black collectibles to show what Brutus Jr does to towns as a warning that he's there! Make sure you protect your blue roses before they suddenly turns black!


----------



## ~Kilza~

New month, new line-up. Decided to show off my patches and a couple of my plushies under the glow of the red star fragments.


Spoiler


----------



## Holla

I worked on putting this one together last year only to not even show it off. I wanted to wait for spring. Spring isn't here quite yet, but at least it's March so I'm ready for it.


----------



## moo_nieu

cute and moody lineup of black roses and plushies  


Spoiler


----------



## LadyDestani

Not sure how long I'll keep it like this, but for now I kind of wanted to display my feathers. I don't have quite enough for a double row, so it's just a single line.



Spoiler









...And I've already changed it up a bit because I find the darker colors more pleasing.



Spoiler


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Dedicated to my beanie baby bears  say hello to Clover and Sakura. They're the best of buddies, always together and ready for spring. Clover is represented by the Kaleidoclovers, his favorite egg is the Yoshi Egg and he loves to wave his Flower Glow Wand to make beautiful flowers grow. Sakura is represented by the Spring Sakuras, her favorite egg is the Zen Egg and when she waves her Heart Glow Wand, all your wishes come true! Even a wish of love~ this is a lineup that shows off my love of plushies and for all things *green* and *pink.*​


----------



## kayleee

Just a row of potions followed by my favorite plushes + star frags!


----------



## Foreverfox

The glow of these eggs shines through a single Love Ball, covered in Love Potion. When any of these catch your gaze, your eyes begin to dazzle and gleam.


----------



## Aquilla

As long as the beautiful roses are still visible, I wanted to display them together with my favourite potions  oh, I don't want the roses to fade!


----------



## King koopa

Just my green and blue collectibles to represent the main characters of kourage! Can you find which ones belong to which characters?


----------



## Kattea

I've always loved the look of the potion collectibles, but when I first joined there weren't any that fit my aesthetic. I'm so happy we now have pink and blue potion collectibles. <3


----------



## Alexis

White flowers to go with my pastel theme~!


----------



## oak

Mine is just kinda thrown together but I wanted to use the new potion collectable.


----------



## skarmoury

Wow pink! I love pink.


----------



## pochy

attempting a full pink feather thingy. already 2/5 of the way there! c:


----------



## Blink.

color coordination is so fun. one of my most fave recent lineups thx to Love Potion's release
don't worry @digimon, pee potion will manifest one day


----------



## xara

i’m very much so ready for easter and this year’s easter egg hunt, so i decided to whip out my spring/easter lineup for this year early! took me far too long to come up with it, but i like it and think it’s really pretty! 


Spoiler: for future reference <3


----------



## deana

I got my eggies and flowers out because SPRING and I am so ready for more eggs


----------



## kikotoot

Reminiscing about the 6 wide lineups we used to have


----------



## Holla

Easter is soon so I brought out my egg collection. Simple enough right?


----------



## kikotoot

Officially getting ready for easter! (just need to update my profile photo and sig now)


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

i call this one... You've Got Mail (ft. User Title Color Change)


Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Croconaw

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> i call this one... You've Got Mail (ft. User Title Color Change)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 435556


Very fitting that it is, in fact, Thursday. Great time for a throwback.


----------



## LadyDestani

Back to an old favorite of mine. The top row represents my town Nocturne and the bottom row represents my town Sakura. It also feels somewhat spring-like and features all 4 of my non-Halloween Egg collectibles.



Spoiler


----------



## xara

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> i call this one... You've Got Mail (ft. User Title Color Change)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 435556


no bc why do i love this. like, i’m actually obsessed with this? omg.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Only possible thanks to my beautiful 2021 Kaleidoclover  I have been waiting so long to display yet another one of my gardens~ but wait, one of the flowers is...smiling?? Happy spring everyone!​


----------



## ~Kilza~

My current line-up, now Kirby-fied.


Spoiler


----------



## Foreverfox

Might as well go full Kirby egg lineup, since it's the only time I'll ever see one!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I actually like this a lot. would I dare say that this lineup has.... _consumed_ my interest?? 




also love how the wah egg is immune to the kirby egg morph lol


----------



## Holla

Foreverfox said:


> Might as well go full Kirby egg lineup, since it's the only time I'll ever see one! View attachment 435639



Joining in on the Kirby egg squad


----------



## xara

just 2 kirbified plushies with their army of kirby eggs. 
fun fact: none of the eggs are actual kirby eggs LOL.


Spoiler: for future reference <3



happy april fools day! 




bonus: my former lineup kirbified


----------



## Midoriya

Oh no!  The plushie guardians were no match for Kirby!  Kirby even managed to swallow the big, bad dinosaur!  He then ate all the cakes and turned my precious eggs into Kirby eggs!



Spoiler: for reference


----------



## Aquilla

Wanted to immortalize my current line-up before moving on to all eggs for Easter! This has got to be my favourite line-up so far and wouldn't have been possible without the help of my friends ;u;  It features all of my favourite collectibles, along with birthstones representing my husband's birthday, my birthday and our wedding anniversary.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I was inspired by @/Merielle  to bring out my kaleidoclover and rainbow jellyfish and I came up with this cute little spring lineup idea ☺


----------



## King koopa

Not much this time...just some balloons, feathers and eggs for spring!
(Eggs are for the egg hunt of course)


----------



## Beanz

idk just flowers. i wanted them to go light to dark like pink -> red -> black -> other black rose but the father’s day carnation was purchased and gifted to me by someone who bought it after i had bought the mother’s day carnation. i might date trade but idk yet


----------



## oak

Time to break out the eggs!


Spoiler: reference


----------



## xara

Beanz said:


> idk just flowers. i wanted them to go light to dark like pink -> red -> black -> other black rose but the father’s day carnation was purchased and gifted to me by someone who bought it after i had bought the mother’s day carnation. i might date trade but idk yet


i’ve actually loved your lineup ever since i first saw it! i never knew the pink carnation and black rose collectibles looked so good together.  



oak said:


> Time to break out the eggs!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 436708


your lineup is so cute and calming to look at!! it also matches your avatar so well.


----------



## Roxxy

I needed a star and feather lineup for personal reasons. I will eventually get another feather  but for now my special Aurora completes


----------



## Dunquixote

I got my eggs out with two potions, a dino and a matryoshka.  Just need four more eggs to have a full egg collection .


----------



## Chris

Showcasing the eggs released during our previous two Easter egg hunts. 



Spoiler: For future reference.


----------



## Midoriya

Chris said:


> Showcasing the eggs released during our previous two Easter egg hunts.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For future reference.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 437249



Oh wow, I actually love the range of colors these display when all together!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

My very favorite Easter Eggs on display for TBT's best (and worst!) time of the year.  I chose a very frustrating collectible set to collect lmao.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

a nice simple lineup to match my avatar (and soon signature) in celebration of my new final boss feather!!


----------



## Ichiban

this background kinda makes my whole layout fire


Spoiler: future ref


----------



## King koopa

A temporary lineup with the 5th store bought junimo egg, which I plan to give to my good friend @Kirbyz when she comes back from hiatus!
(If anyone wants to date trade it they can)


----------



## vinnie

Honestly, I don't know. It's just most of the collectibles that I have. Though, I treasure my precious Junimo egg. <3


----------



## LittleMissPanda

There in a forest painted pink with cherry blossoms stood a house of gold, and surrounding it a garden of the most beautifully designed eggs one had ever seen~ it's as though stepping into a dream. It is said that each egg, when opened, leads to realms unimaginable.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

loving the matching between these eggs and feathers ☺
the aurora egg was put in the middle just to tie it all together~


----------



## Paperboy012305

Here's my lineup. It's a bit similar to Chris's lineup, except I got three eggs from last year's event, and two candies on the bottom of each side.


----------



## LambdaDelta

it is eggs


----------



## Holla

Working on getting a row of Splat Eggs to join my row of Squid Eggs. Not quite there yet so Moon Jellyfish are acting as placeholders for my future Splat Eggs.


----------



## Blink.

I'm a sucker for color coordination. 
I'd prolly opt for Squid Egg under Junimo but the rainbow setup looks too nice


----------



## xara

2022 egg hunt lineup complete! thank you @Venti and @Ori for selling me my junimo and fossil eggs. :’) 


Spoiler: for future reference <3









also i finally have a lineup that doesn’t include plushies... be proud of me.


----------



## Dunquixote

Here is mine .



Spoiler: Picture for future reference









I might play around with my collectibles in the next few days to find alternative ones . I’m happy with this for now (even if they don’t exactly go together perfectly) since they are among my favorite collectibles that  I have .


----------



## Firesquids

Taste the rainbow!


----------



## Aquilla

Spring line-up in all its glory


----------



## Flyffel

It's the snowy season!

... What do you mean it's not?

Well, I just got my snow bunny to complete this.


----------



## Holla

Flyffel said:


> It's the snowy season!
> 
> ... What do you mean it's not?
> 
> Well, I just got my snow bunny to complete this.



It was snowing on my way to work today so it’s valid in my books.


----------



## amemome

My spring layout! Isabelle enjoying a bed of cosmos, just in time for the blooms. Thank you so much to everyone who sent me cosmos and Isabelles! Cosmos are some of my most favorite flowers and haha... I'm a Gigantic Isabelle Fan (GIF)... <3


----------



## King koopa

Guys i'm almost done with my purple and blue lineup! I just need a purple star fragment, but I think I like having my blue fragment as a placeholder 
(And yes I know I just changed my lineup lol)


----------



## Bob Zombie

So wanted to keep my precious zombie eggs in my lineup, but also wanted to give my new eggs a chance... so combined them:


That ladybug?  It's becoming a zombie BUG.  It's going to eat the other ladybugs that are also stuck in your light fixture.
That fossil egg?  It was a zombie dinosaur, before the asteroid 65 million years ago.  Wait till THAT Jurassic Park movie comes out.
That splatter egg?  That's splatter on a wall DURING the zombie apocolypse.  Run the other way!
That paradise leaf egg?  That's a symbol of the fall of humankind.  The autumn of our times...
And the dragonscale.... BAM!  Zombie DRAGON!



Spoiler: For future reference


----------



## ~Kilza~

I am legally required to have the Golden Egg in my lineup for the foreseeable future.



Spoiler


----------



## toadsworthy

~Kilza~ said:


> I am legally required to have the Golden Egg in my lineup for the foreseeable future.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


As you should


----------



## Paperboy012305

So I decided to adjust my lineup after I obtained the Spring Bloom and Splat egg. (Maybe the top lineup would make more sense if I have the Turquoise Squid egg, but I never bought it)


----------



## sleepydreepy

I went for a nice warm spring theme with my past favorite tbt eggies plus some plushies


----------



## toadsworthy

Fruit collectibles are highly underrated


----------



## kikotoot

Ready for this christmas!





	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2022




now ready with an easter one though


----------



## lieryl

i call this one the i messed up my manicure to catch that egg restock


----------



## BrokenSanity

I bit hard for me to make lineups but I think this is currently my favorite lineup I've ever made with the limited collectiables I own
Flowers and Eggs for Easter/Spring
Dino Plush because it's one of my favorite collectiables ever and I'm enterally grateful to @/Merielle for being able to win one in their giveaway
Orange balloon because I really like the balloons and this orange balloon is extra special to me because my buddy @/xSuperMario64x sold it to me and he surprised me but putting a message I love on it, it has a reference to my OC Flare and now it's become his balloon now lol it's only good enough for my lineup because it's orange like him 
Ridley Purple candy because it matches my avatar 
Ice cream swirl because It's also another one of my favorite collectiables ever and I'm still super excited I can finally use it, it will probably be in a lot of my lineups haha


----------



## LadyDestani

Displaying all of my Easter Eggs for spring. Love my new eggs from this year!



Spoiler


----------



## Dunquixote

LadyDestani said:


> Displaying all of my Easter Eggs for spring. Love my new eggs from this year!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 438437



I love your lineup; your lineups are always so gorgeous as well as your aesthetic . I’m so glad you got the eggs you wanted .


----------



## LadyDestani

Dunquixote said:


> I love your lineup; your lineups are always so gorgeous as well as your aesthetic . I’m so glad you got the eggs you wanted .


Thank you so much!

I love your lineup too! The blues and purples and the alternating deep, rich colors of the Fossil and Paradise Planning eggs looks so good.


----------



## kikotoot

Dunquixote said:


> I love your lineup; your lineups are always so gorgeous as well as your aesthetic . I’m so glad you got the eggs you wanted .


I know that this was you responding to someone and not necessarily sharing your lineup outright, but I love your top row so much!!


----------



## Dunquixote

LadyDestani said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I love your lineup too! The blues and purples and the alternating deep, rich colors of the Fossil and Paradise Planning eggs looks so good.





kikotoot said:


> I know that this was you responding to someone and not necessarily sharing your lineup outright, but I love your top row so much!!



Thank you both so much! I really like your lineup Kikotoot!


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i just love eggs. hoping to obtain 2 more to fill out the layout <3


----------



## LambdaDelta

I literally just turned all my easter items on

the result is.... surprisingly decent? imo


----------



## Holla

Happy with my revamped Easter Egg lineup. I like how they are now all related to game series/characters that I really like.

(I still have a full row of Squid and Splat Eggs as well but I’m keeping those as a Splatoon themed lineup )


----------



## Franny

Easter also fish


----------



## jiny

i finally got my spring bloom egg  I think it looks pretty


----------



## Dunquixote

I figured out two line ups last night that I might be alternating between. 



Spoiler













I’ve been trying out other collectibles out to be where boo and vesta/cobweb egg are, but I think this is the best i can do with what collectibles I have at least for now . 

I had a lot of fun making these and might see what else I can come up with later.


----------



## Sheep Villager

I think I didn't post my line up here yet, but I'm thrilled with my matching balloons and eggs.
Might swap the dino plush around for other things but for now it gets to stay.

Future ref:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

My house collectibles don’t see the light of day very much because I couldn’t get anything to line up properly.  Needless to say I’m pleased to show them again (RIP yellow house, the eggs didn’t work in your favor)


----------



## BluebearL

Explanation: It's Spring!
(Not really, its autumn here but spring on the forums I guess).
I like alternating the sweet feather with the Dino plush which also sits in the middle.


----------



## Roxxy

Simple single line of pretty feathers  (need to save up and start the search for more )


----------



## Chris

Turns out I never shared this line-up in here. I was mid-conversation with _*Mick*_ sometime during the Easter Egg Hunt when I remembered he sent me several Black Famous Mushrooms a couple of months back. I love how they look with the Halloweaster 2020 eggs and my current avatar (courtesy of _*Laudine*_). Black with pops of bright colour - my aesthetic in a nutshell. 



Spoiler: For future reference.


----------



## skweegee

The main piece of my top row is the Junimo Egg. It's the only egg I was planning to get from the egg hunt and I bought it as soon as I had the eggs and the shop was restocked with them. However, I still had a lot of eggs left over and the ladybug egg was starting to catch my eye. I had exactly enough eggs to buy two of them and two fossil eggs which I realized would fill out a collectible row, so I bought them and decided to try for a symmetrical lineup. With a lot of help from a few other members here I was able to date trade my eggs to end up with this layout, which actually turned out quite a bit better than I expected. In my opinion, at least.

The row of mailboxes was pulled out specifically for the April Fools thing where Kirby was appearing on all of the collectibles. I did it as a bit of a joke but they actually worked surprisingly well with the Kirby. However, even after switching to the Easter eggs I decided to stick with the mailboxes as well for the time being. Here is my old layout, which I may or may not switch back to from time to time:



Spoiler: Kirby Mailboxes







And the version without Kirby:


----------



## Mutti

my top row is a nice spring set up, with the two eggs i collected from the Easter event.

my bottom row is my beloved coco, im still looking for 3 more to complete a coco lineup


----------



## LittleMissPanda

The Silver Trophy says second place but the monochrome feathers say I tame gods and therefore am a Champion.​


----------



## Mr.Fox

LittleMissPanda said:


> View attachment 439460
> The Silver Trophy says second place but the monochrome feathers say I tame gods and therefore am a Champion.​


I know he's a polarizing figure...but I couldn't help myself...


----------



## King koopa

Experimenting with another one liner, and it's all about blue and purple


----------



## LadyDestani

King koopa said:


> Experimenting with another one liner, and it's all about blue and purple


That is gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## King koopa

LadyDestani said:


> That is gorgeous! I love it!


Thanks! I don't have too many expensive collectibles, but I'm glad I was able to make something that works!


----------



## dizzy bone

A red-green-orange line up to go with my avatar & signature! I just really wanted to use the spring bloom egg and rad feather and everything else just fell in place. I think I'll keep this for a while


----------



## King koopa

It's my feather lineup, just missing a rad feather! It also kinda matches a regal with the feathers and the red balloon  

Also thank you again @Koi Karp for the hot feather!


----------



## jiny

finally found a way to put a singular spring sakura in the middle


----------



## Midoriya

A new dream seasonal lineup for my favorite season, spring.  It consists of my favorite new egg collectible, the Spring Bloom Easter Egg, topped by the fabulous Emeralds and surrounded by flowers and cake.  Truly a fresh and green lineup, it gives you a taste of the spring season every time you look at it.   






"Time for takeoff!"  



Spoiler: for future reference










​


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I am still looking for a rad feather but I think for now this is the perfect lineup for me. it has all my favorite collectibles displayed, the gradient feathers and the balloons. the final boss feather really brings it all together, so even without a rad feather I love this lineup so much


----------



## -Lumi-

I saw Deana's cute Leif line up and I couldn't help but copy  I, of course, used my roses and I love it so much 



Spoiler: My lineup!


----------



## !_Nxmillia_!

I can't have a better lineup because I don't have bells-


----------



## xara

was fooling around with new lineup ideas after buying a pink tulip collectible from the lovely @xSuperMario64x (thank you again, friend!), and this was my favourite one that i came up with! i’m really digging the soft, spring vibes, and it’s perfect for mother’s day coming up! 


Spoiler: for future reference <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

just a heckin strange lad chillin w his balloons and feathers


----------



## amemome

Y'all can I get the longest yeah boy ever for my full Isabelle lineup?

Thank you to this community for indugling me... <3 literally a dream come true.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

One of my very good friends sent me an unexpected Glam Feather about a week ago, and I have been playing around with pink/purple lineups.  This one-liner has been my favorite so far, and uses some of my favorite Easter Eggs as well.

Edit: Changed it lmao


----------



## King koopa

I made this on accident, but here's another one liner with my blue collectibles! Honestly even though it's not the end of May yet, I'm strongly considering changing my avatar to match lol


Spoiler: For future reference


----------



## oak

Mine is just basically vegetables and rabbits. I'm a simple man who likes simple things.


Spoiler


----------



## Bagelbagon

some purple/white fossils, snacks and flowers :]


----------



## Roxxy

More Halloween than spring but I love it as it’s my most purple lineup yet  thanks again @xara for making it possible


----------



## jiny

i’m in love with this lineup but once i get the zipper sakura in the middle of the two spring sakuras it’s literally perfect (imo)
thanks to @amemome for date trading bee plushies with me 


Spoiler: for future reference 🌸


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I decided to change it to my new candy lineup! Thank you everyone who sent and sold me different candies a while ago!!!


Spoiler: What it looks like before I change it!









Edit: Its been changed back to ma hodgepodge of cuteness


----------



## Chris

I needed something yellow. I could probably do better but this isn't a colour I play with often. If anyone has any suggestions for cool yellow collectibles I could highlight I'm all ears (I have one of almost everything, with the occasional duplicates). Meanwhile I'm off to persuade the admins to finally add a banana collectible. 



Spoiler: For Future Reference


----------



## Foreverfox

Chris said:


> I needed something yellow. I could probably do better but this isn't a colour I play with often. If anyone has any suggestions for cool yellow collectibles I could highlight I'm all ears (I have one of almost everything, with the occasional duplicates). Meanwhile I'm off to persuade the admins to finally add a banana collectible.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For Future Reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 442045


Looks great with your avatar!


----------



## Roxxy

Chris said:


> I needed something yellow. I could probably do better but this isn't a colour I play with often. If anyone has any suggestions for cool yellow collectibles I could highlight I'm all ears (I have one of almost everything, with the occasional duplicates). Meanwhile I'm off to persuade the admins to finally add a banana collectible.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For Future Reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 442045


Love the jellyfish and i always think they would go beautifully with star frags  (thinking of changing my lineup whenever I see jellyfish )


----------



## BrokenSanity

Chris said:


> I needed something yellow. I could probably do better but this isn't a colour I play with often. If anyone has any suggestions for cool yellow collectibles I could highlight I'm all ears (I have one of almost everything, with the occasional duplicates). Meanwhile I'm off to persuade the admins to finally add a banana collectible.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For Future Reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 442045


I love it! Super unique the flowers look so good with the jellyfish and it's such a great color scheme never thought of or seen anyone use moon jellyfish and flowers before! 
banana collectiable when lol


----------



## Dunquixote

I know it isn’t winter but, I had to find a way to fit the Snow Bunny in my lineup 



Spoiler: For future reference


----------



## jiny

just experimenting ^____^


----------



## King koopa

Just a random summer lineup I made and a subtle hint of the next chapter of kourage


----------



## King koopa

Now it's a mix of red and blue collectibles to match Sky and swirls! (Sky is red and Swirls is blue)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

trans rights


----------



## BrokenSanity

It's hard for me to make lineups but I try my best
I was looking at delicious looking desserts on Pinterest last night and I wanted to make a lineup inspired by strawberry cakes so I got my cake collection and my beloved ice cream swirl for cakes and the peach, cherry, pink feather and carnation are suppose to be strawberries
and I needed to fill the gap so I used lobo and black famous mushroom since I think they would look nice and maybe balance it out.


----------



## moo_nieu

double rainbows for pride month 


Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x

moo_nieu said:


> double rainbows for pride month


omg we could be lineup twinsss


----------



## moo_nieu

xSuperMario64x said:


> omg we could be lineup twinsss


i was expecting that we would be! i really love your trans pride lineup as well though!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I am also breaking out my rainbow star fragments in support of Pride Month!



Spoiler


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Did you know you can paint the sky a *myria**d of colors?* Just use feathers! And when you're done, unwind with a taste of summer sweets: *swirls and pops!*​


----------



## Midoriya

LittleMissPanda said:


> View attachment 443389
> Did you know you can paint the sky a *myria**d of colors?* Just use feathers! And when you're done, unwind with a taste of summer sweets: *swirls and pops!*​



Omgggggg.... looking at your collectible lineup is just the serotonin boost I needed today.  

I absolutely love it!


----------



## Croconaw

LittleMissPanda said:


> View attachment 443389
> Did you know you can paint the sky a *myriad of colors?* Just use feathers! And when you're done, unwind with a taste of summer sweets: *swirls and pops!*​


Your lineups are always so vibrant, colorful and creative. It makes me smile whenever I see them!


----------



## King koopa

Even though I just changed it, I really wanted to display my new completed blue and Purple lineup! It also kinda matches the story as blue and Purple are two colors on the bi flag, which is swirls' sexuality!


----------



## deana

Jealous of everyone else's pride lineups and I had to do something for myself, didn't have much to work with though so I've got a single rainbow jelly with an oarfish ally


----------



## digimon

will probably change this soon for something more pink


----------



## Sheep Villager

It do be that time of the year. 




































Literally only have snowflake as my single white-ish collectible so this is a bit scuffed.​


----------



## Foreverfox

My attempt at a "summer" lineup. This will only be up for like, a day or two.


----------



## Roxxy

Desperately want more feathers but playing around with what I’ve got and think it’s as good as I’m going to get  (Still longing for glam and eventually a lineup  )


----------



## Foreverfox

Trying to cool down in this heat with some icy cool eggies and a feather fan


----------



## BrokenSanity

This is the best summer lineup I can make with what I own
Fruit for tropical drinks, the camp TBT plushies from summer, a frozen ice cream treat and I really love my balloon and it fits in too


----------



## Stella-Io

Pan flag colours for Pride Month

I don't have many collectables that lineup that well, esp now with the 2x5 lineups


----------



## Midoriya

It's Venti's ideal lineup!  Upgraded from my previous lineup, it now has three Green Balloons, which are reminiscent of the Windblume Festival in Genshin Impact where Venti had the highest score in the pop the balloon minigame.  The Spring Bloom Eggs are just Venti in a nutshell!  The White Tulips look closest to Cecilia flowers, which are used to ascend Venti.  And the Tasty Cakes are a bonus!  

Massive shoutouts to @moo_nieu and @Zero. for helping me get the Green Balloons I needed to make this possible!  



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## King koopa

(I need to stop changing up my lineup lol)




Decided to bring out my summer collectibles! It's based of the beautiful things you'd see in the summer, beautiful feathers and balloons, and if you're lucky, you may see a rare blue rose! You can also enjoy a beautiful popsicle as wel!l


----------



## xSuperMario64x

okay this is probably my favorite lineup of all time now, the rainbows and balloons and gradient feathers are absolutely perfect 
I also like to think that the final boss feather represents my silver fox Sterling which makes this even better!!


----------



## Chrysopal

Seriously need to find an Apple with a newer date lol


----------



## Bob Zombie

The zombie plague apocalypse is fully in swing, and the last remaining humans are hiding out in a remote house in the woods....


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

an attempt at a Blathers/Celeste theme


Spoiler


----------



## Firesquids

I finally got my potions in rainbow order and I thought the splat eggs were reminiscent of bubbling cauldrons and potions spills. Kind of like Howl's bathroom


----------



## Roxxy

Just noticed fireworks are active


----------



## King koopa

Just some colorful balloons surrounding a blue feather


----------



## LadyDestani

Making the most of the Fireworks while they're active!



Spoiler


----------



## Roxxy

Just a quick updated firework lineup. Received an amazing gift of the space invader set from the kindest sweetest  most amazing friend @The Pennifer  Penn, thank you for everything


----------



## Chris

Our Magical Fireworks collectible is back for Independence Day! 



Spoiler: For future reference.


----------



## The Pennifer

Roxxy said:


> Just a quick updated firework lineup. Received an amazing gift of the space invader set from the kindest sweetest  most amazing friend @The Pennifer  Penn, thank you for everything
> 
> View attachment 446366


My pleasure  Enjoy! 
Your sidebar looks awesome!! Your space has been invaded in a most delightful way!!


----------



## moo_nieu

back to my potion set and dark mushroom lineup  plus i think it fits the upcoming enchanted forest themed tbt fair so win/win


Spoiler


----------



## LittleMissPanda

You ever went out for a summer picnic and munched on something crunchy? But it was extra crunchy? Then you find bugs in your salad? Story of my life....but if you look closely, is that a Red Pikmin and Blue Junimo??​


----------



## Foreverfox

LittleMissPanda said:


> View attachment 446988
> You ever went out for a summer picnic and munched on something crunchy? But it was extra crunchy? Then you find bugs in your salad? Story of my life....but if you look closely, is that a Red Pikmin and Blue Junimo??​


I'm OBSESSED with this lineup!!!!


----------



## Roxxy

This is my favourite lineup  and means so much as it was gifted to me from my dearest friend @The Pennifer   I will treasure it and keep safe until I can drag you back


----------



## King koopa

It may still be summer, but that doesn't stop the sky from hinting at something deeper than what meets the eye...


----------



## Beanz

trying to collect all the birthstones, i already have may, june, and july.


----------



## deana

Bees, trees, and flowers  I really wanted a line up using my ladybug egg and bee plush together and this is what I came up with! (also something to match my beautiful new avatar by @/jadetine)


----------



## Roxxy

I couldn’t resist a cute plush birthday party lineup


----------



## The Pennifer

Awww  that lineup looks adorable … I just knew that cake and ice cream and stuffies go together … after all, one of the finest things to “stuff” oneself with is cake and ice cream!!


----------



## Sheep Villager

It's been 2 years and I'm finally forcing myself in to making a cohesive "summer" line up with my pink shell. Place bets on how long this lineup remains up.

Future ref:


----------



## -Lumi-

I decided to throw together some of my favourite collectibles and I'm actually really pleased with how it turned out!! Usually I try and make a pattern of some kind but I really enjoy this one


----------



## Roxxy

Fireworks won’t last much longer  definitely one of my favourite special lineups


----------



## LadyDestani

Now that the fireworks are gone, I'm bringing out the jellies and stars for a summer ocean lineup.



Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x

a simple yet highly effective lineup to convey my appreciation and love for the beautiful silver fox 



Spoiler


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LadyDestani said:


> Now that the fireworks are gone, I'm bringing out the jellies and stars for a summer ocean lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 448011




Twins!  The Moon Jellyfish and Star Fragments just look so nice together


----------



## Roxxy

Couldn’t resist copying


----------



## xara

been fooling around with my lineup a lot for someone who’s supposed to have been on hiatus for the past 2 months LOL, but i think i finally found one i’ll stick with for a while at least.  not at all summery or enchanted foresty, but it’s vv cute! 


Spoiler: for future reference <3











Spoiler: bonus: other lineups i tried out



excuse the weird formatting/sizing; i didn’t think to take a pic of them while i actually had them as my lineup, so i had to take screenshots of them from my lineup ideas google doc.  not sure how i feel about #1 and #3, but #2 will definitely make a comeback one day. 










 
and thank you again to the lovely @Jhine7 for ruby. <33 so happy and grateful to finally have her in my collection.


----------



## Bob Zombie

I wanted to start getting ready for the upcoming event by showcasing a little from last year's event....


----------



## g u a v a

it's a bit summery?


----------



## Midoriya

My lineup has been altered slightly from what it last was... it now includes the first sold (from this batch) Yellow Cake With Chocolate Icing and a Cherry collectible (love the name, haha)!   



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## Roxxy

Just need hope tonight so beautiful feathers


----------



## LadyDestani

A simple row of mushrooms for the Enchanted Mushroom Forest.



Spoiler: For future reference


----------



## ~Kilza~

Summer lineup, I guess.



Spoiler


----------



## Firesquids

Possibly the only time I'll display this lineup since I predict new mushroom collectables are inbound.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

finally a blue/green lineup that I am 98% satisfied with! I am really hoping for some glow-y blue/green mushrooms from the upcoming event, oh my gorsh. Unrelated but I am also hoping for a new gyroid collectible. just putting that out there.. manifest the gyroids


Spoiler: blue green


----------



## Foreverfox

My enchanted forest lineup! Glowy things are my absolute favorite, so I'm really hoping these potions and eggs help me conjure up some good luck with these incoming collectibles!


----------



## Aquilla

Quickly immortalizing my beloved house line-up before changing it to something fair related 



 
This dream wouldn't have been possible without the help of @Roxxy and @The Pennifer  thank you again for everything


----------



## The Pennifer

You are very very welcome my dear


----------



## xara

my attempt at an enchanted forest lineup in honour of tomorrow’s tbt fair!! when i think of enchanted forests, the first things that come to mind are mushrooms and various different flowers and plants (represented by my clovers), jewels/gemstones (birthstones), the critters that might live within them (my plushies), and of course, glowy magical things (the potions)!! 


Spoiler: for future reference <3










i have a feeling i’m gonna be changing my lineup a lot throughout the event lol, but i think this one’s pretty cute!!


----------



## BrokenSanity

My Mushie Frog lineup! Green and Red for Green Frogs and Red Mushrooms! and i don't have one of those red famous mushrooms so this black one will have to work lol


----------



## skarmoury

Layout change for the enchanted forest! I am loving the one-line collectibles. Most likely temporary until I make my own avi and sig.


----------



## xara

enchanted forest fair lineup #2!!  i was originally planning on having a black famous mushroom in-between the two potions, but i may or may not have been high when i came up with this lineup, and  i wasn’t paying much attention to dates.  still pretty cute, though! in love with all the new collectibles. 


Spoiler: for future reference <3


----------



## kikotoot

Updated my lineup to match the fair! lots of patches, glowy stuff, and general witchy nature vibes


----------



## digimon

trying to be matchy matchy with my current pfp/signature (might change it if i can find a way to match the colours better


----------



## Roxxy

Just playing around for an enchanted fair lineup. Actually love the stars and potions, magical and enchanting


----------



## deana

I could not resist a potion lineup as the colours just go with the Agaric Wonderment backdrop too perfectly!


----------



## daisyy

a one-liner to celebrate the patches i've collected :')


----------



## Kattea

Potions and crystals for the fair theme.


----------



## Tulaash

It's literally just every collectable that I currently own - I am hoping to add more later in the Fair!


----------



## King koopa

Decided to try to fit the enchanted forest theme with potions, crystals, and enchanted black mushroom!


----------



## AlyssaAC

A simple one liner with my new bluebird plush. It's sooo cute!


----------



## JellyBeans

just a simple one liner for now with some fair patches and arcade collectibles in between! since my first fair patch is so old it’s hard to do a longer lineup w them haha. hoping to get the last 50 tickets i need soon so I can fulfill my forest dreams!


----------



## Midoriya

The green collectibles in my lineup...
Have combined with some red ones...
For a truly marvelous green (and red) enchanted forest lineup!
When you think of the forest,
What do you think about?  :3




Spoiler: for future reference










​


----------



## KittenNoir

I have gone with a simple one line display with the 2 little birds on either end with their fair patches and the heart glow wand in the middle ​


----------



## Sharksheep

The stars and plushes line up pretty well. I wish I could swap the bluebird and sheep positions though


----------



## AlyssaAC

A new lineup with my newly obtained mushies! It actually looks pretty good! It’s a slow start, but I’m finally getting back into collectibles hunting!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I am working towards this. I feel like it is something that will be nice to have out from around the end of January all the way through spring. It has winter veggies, and I think those mushrooms sprout in December anyway, but has a spring vibe to it as well.  Hopefully all of my entries will be approved before the mushies disappear from the shop so I can wedge my bluebird I would like to get between them.


----------



## Bagelbagon

Just a bunch of collectables I really like on the top, and I wanted to keep my candies from my old lineup on the bottom. I’m really happy about getting both the caustic crystal and lily of the valley. I was afraid i’d only get enough tokens for one.
Once I get enough TBT, I might buy a green frag or green balloon to replace my pear.



Spoiler: For future reference:


----------



## Snek

The bottom line are collectibles I received from the Camp TBT last year and on the top are some of the newest collectibles from the fair this year.


----------



## Roxxy

So amazingly happy to have a purple butterfly lineup  Beautiful butterflies playing under the sun and moon crystals under a starry night sky


----------



## oak

I got the mushrooms I want in the same colour pattern as my feathers. If only the white feather was easier to obtain.


----------



## Sharksheep

The animal parade is cute and was unintentional. This was what I was going for this fair


----------



## ~Kilza~

Let's call this a forest line-up for the last week of the fair. Still need to DT all the mushrooms to make them the bottom row in any future line-ups, but that can wait for now:


Spoiler


----------



## moo_nieu

potions and star frags!


Spoiler


----------



## Flyffel

Patches and nice stuff!


----------



## Kattea

My very first top-row-matches-bottom-row lineup. <3


----------



## Midoriya

Okay, forget about selling the new potions, because I am in love with this new lineup.   



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm lineup twins with @/Millysaurusrexjr


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm lineup twins with @/Millysaurusrexjr


Rebel Gnome Twins


----------



## BrokenSanity

Dark colored lineup(with my favorite collectable Popsicle) to match the rest of my aesthetic for the fair
I also didn't know this would make a symmetrical lineup until I looked at what it looks like when I was finished added them to my lineup 
tempted to keep this one or at least re-use this lineup since it's one of the nicest lineups I can make with what I have


----------



## Geoni

I like characters and it looks like I've arrived with a bunch of familiar faces when I post!

Hope we get a new character collectable soon, it's been a while.


----------



## Franny

Pastels!!


----------



## Coach

Bit of a flex darker collectible lineup before I decide what to buy from the fair shop!


----------



## Snek

My lineup is a bunch of reds and blues from the fair  and I always have to include my oarfish collectible


----------



## Mutti

Im halfway through my quest to get 10 coco’s


----------



## AlyssaAC

I decided to splurge and buy rebel gnome. I like his cute design, yet he still looks cool at the same time. Plus, black is one of my favorite colors, so that makes him even more cool for me.


----------



## LadyDestani

Currently, I'm displaying a full mushroom lineup. I love the mushroom collectibles, new and old. I'm working on getting my top row complete with more of the fair collectibles, but in the meantime this mushroom lineup makes me happy.



Spoiler


----------



## ryuk

Spoiler: dreamy & cute









i didn’t think i was going to have enough tickets for the wand without a staff favorite, but i did it!! i love it so much!


----------



## KittenNoir

I am really loving the collectables for this years fair so beautiful


----------



## Bob Zombie

In the ashes of our cities, human civilization has fallen. The apocalypse has taken over... only the dead rule the streets now.

ZOMBIE EGG DREAM LINEUP COMPLETE!  Special thank you to all who helped me attain the vision


----------



## Iris_T

My lineup atm is pretty much:  ''I   blue'' xD
------------


----------



## LoserMom

Just completed my fair lineup (-:


Spoiler: boop


----------



## LadyDestani

My dream fair lineup has been achieved! Thanks to everyone who helped me complete it! 



Spoiler


----------



## JemAC

Going for a plushie line up while I decide which fair collectible(s) to get - featuring a newly acquired Celeste Chick, one of my top dream collectibles - thank you so much to IonicKarma for trading/selling 

For future reference -


----------



## Midoriya

Alright, it's time for me to just start memeing with different lineups.  I call this one, "Oh no, watch out Rebel Gnomes, a giant Oarfish is headed your way!"   



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## Foreverfox

Naofumi said:


> Alright, it's time for me to just start memeing with different lineups.  I call this one, "Oh no, watch out Rebel Gnomes, a giant Oarfish is headed your way!"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for future reference


Ha it looks like they're riding on its back


----------



## KittenNoir

Line up full of cute plushies and enchanted collectables ready for my birthday in 3 days


----------



## Jacob

I've been messing around these past couple of days trying to make a balanced lineup of my absolute favorite collectibles. Something I can keep around long term when I'm not doing themed lineup. I keep tweaking it around because I have about 15 or 16 _favorites _and I want to show them all off, but sadly some of them look worse than others, so here's what I got!






The not pictured collectibles I wish I had room for are Blue Mote of Flame, Galaxy Egg, Chao Egg, Invader, Silver Trophy, and Caustic Crystal. Maybe they'll see the light soon! Happy with this dynamic right now though


----------



## LambdaDelta

collectibles discussion in the collectibles discord the other day took a turn to talking about the cake collectibles, which led me to try making a simple cakes lineup

I then added fruits to the bottom to fill out the rest of the lineup slots


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

RAINBOW PLUSHIES and cute flowers and peach!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

About as close to a Legend of Zelda themed lineup as I'll ever get lol since we yet to have any actual Zelda collectibles. The fair crystals instantly made me think of the Spiritual Stones in Ocarina of Time, so each one represents their respective color/element of forest, fire and water and courage, power and wisdom. It's a reoccurring theme in the LoZ series since A Link to the Past, the colors green, red and blue always have some kind of role/meaning within certain games, so this lineup reflects the LoZ series as a whole. The Gleaming Butterfly Spirits are faeries, and they're guarding the sacred potions at the behest of their beautiful queen, the Great Fairy  sigh.... I'm going to miss the Greenwood Glow backdrop ​


----------



## Fye

Fye said:


> spooky treats lineup!


updated halloween lineup with the new blue potion - love how saturated this one is!





and now I wait for the eventual pumpkin potion...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Fye said:


> updated halloween lineup with the new blue potion - love how saturated this one is!
> 
> View attachment 459709
> 
> and now I wait for the eventual pumpkin potion...


Wait the Potions with the Halloweaster Eggs is such an insane combo I’m obsessed


----------



## xSuperMario64x

thinking I may use this as a halloween lineup, I really love the green+purple combo here and how the crystals line up so well with the feathers :3


----------



## BrokenSanity

My new(also symmetrical!) Lineup for the fair
only black and white this time instead of the black/white/purple/blue last time
I didn't have enough black collectables so the Friday the 13 candy and the Voodoo doll are place holders for black/dark collectables


----------



## Roxxy

Pretty perfect purple


----------



## ~Kilza~

Just a temporary lineup while I wait for the Enchanted Bloom to be distributed:


Spoiler


----------



## Roxxy

Plushies playing in a Sakura garden 

This lineup is love and friendship and I am so blessed


----------



## Sheep Villager

It's finally time to break open the first of my fair lineups! I'm so happy with the potion+blue pansy combo.


Future ref:


----------



## Mairmalade

Credit for this goes to @Millysaurusrexjr as she had an amazing one-line idea for our new pink crystal and lily of the valley collectibles (top row). It matches my pink/green spring aesthetic so I wanted to give it a go. 

The blue junimos are leftover from a previous one-line lineup and are too cute to remove.


----------



## Bob Zombie

After a long day of moaning through the ruins of civilization, zombies need time for unwinding and reflection too... here they are, searching for inner peace and enlightenment in their zen garden.


----------



## xara

new lineup (and aesthetic) finally! the fair and enchanted forest theme were so so fun, but i’ve been itching to change my aesthetic for weeks now. xD new lineup has no theme or symmetry to it really, i just love all the vibrant colours and think it looks pretty. ^~^ 


Spoiler: for future reference <3


----------



## LadyDestani

Update to my Enchanted Forest lineup, now with Enchanted Bloom!!!



Spoiler


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Mairmalade said:


> Credit for this goes to @Millysaurusrexjr as she had an amazing one-line idea for our new pink crystal and lily of the valley collectibles (top row). It matches my pink/green spring aesthetic so I wanted to give it a go.
> 
> The blue junimos are leftover from a previous one-line lineup and are too cute to remove.


_screaming _*IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!  *The Junimo eggs go so well with it!!!!



I don't think I posted about it here but here it is, my ultimate blue-green line up!




 I might remove two of them though to make room for this:


Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## lieryl

i don’t want to let go of green yet 


Spoiler: •


----------



## S.J.

Something temporary, since I can't decide right now!





I ended up deciding on a full crystal line-up, two lillies, and a fair patch. It was a hard choice to choose this over the bluebird plush, but I'm happy with what I decided!


----------



## Foreverfox

S.J. said:


> Something temporary, since I can't decide right now!
> 
> View attachment 461829
> 
> I ended up deciding on a full crystal line-up, two lillies, and a fair patch. It was a hard choice to choose this over the bluebird plush, but I'm happy with what I decided!


Uhhh, that’s permanent lineup material right there! Beautiful!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

dino and bird bab are playing w their new wands, surrounded by rainbows :3


----------



## jadetine

Switching from crystals and star frags (sharp shiny things)




to Rainbow Prism Power!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Crystals and Easter Eggs, two of my favorite collectible sets!  I am in love with the collectibles from this Fair, truly devastating for my wallet 

Edit: I changed my bottom row to Moon Jellyfish but the sentiment still stands lol


----------



## Roxxy

I am obsessed with the fair collectibles. I want them all but so happy with what I have. I am in love with this lineup as it is very special to my heart  thanks to my dear friend @Aquilla for artistic inspiration


----------



## IonicKarma

Gotta show off my first ever animated collectible


----------



## Bluebellie

I didn’t think I was a crystal type of person….but I guess I am.

I’ve been leaning towards getting the mushrooms since the start of the fair…and then last minute things happened.




Spoiler



I can do this:


 
Or I can do this:


----------



## tessa grace

matched effie's wacky energy. will be switching back to something more fall/halloween once the games are over though!


----------



## Yanrima~

Current lineup for now, but close enough to having 2 blue crystals  
I'm going for an all-blue theme!


----------



## skarmoury

temporary lineup while I fix my trophy showcase! I love the shiny pastel rainbow peg, it feels like eye candy


----------



## ~Kilza~

Well, I guess I have to show the Enchanted Bloom off since I won one.


Spoiler: Line-up













Spoiler: An unfortunate backstory



(Disclaimer: Most of this was written around 2 weeks before actually posting this, so the mood of this spoiler doesn't necessarily match how I'm feeling about all of this right now.)

So when I had thought about how I was going to use the Bloom at first, I had an idea: bloom-patch-golden egg-patch-pearl; patch-RSF-RSF-RSF-patch, like so:





In my mind I was like "oh my god yes, so cool!" (even if it really is just flexing on people with the success/luck I've had in events in the span of the past year lmao), but then when I started readying collectibles, I realized something:





oh

oh no

So then I was left with 3 options:
1) Replace the Pearl in the above with something else that fits between the two patches
2) Keep the Pearl, have an unsymmetric line-up.
3) Buy the Fair 2022 patch after the Bloom was distributed to do patch-Bloom-golden egg-pearl-patch instead (or just get the Bloom moved now that it's an option)

Ultimately, I went with 1, since I like symmetry. It makes line-ups look nicer imo! And I feel like it's nicer to have the Bloom to the left of the patch since I can do more with it in the future than if I did the patch to the left of the Bloom.

I suppose in retrospect it would've been nice had I gotten the Camp Bell Tree patch _after_ getting the pearl, but then again, I would have never thought I could win a Golden Egg or win what would've been an unnamed animated collectible from the Fair, so, ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## LittleMissPanda

*Pink.* Lots and lots of *pink*  literally just *pink*​Pinky is traveling from one side of the screen to the next, like a classic game of Pac-Man, and munching on some tasty pink cosmic snacks along the way, gaining the infinite power and secrets of the universe~ a big thank you to everyone who helped me achieve this pink pipe dream that started off with one simple pink frag turning into a meteor shower, you know who you are!!


----------



## Jacob

I wanted to use all my wands in this lineup  turns out my event collectibles ended up on the ends which was a happy accident


----------



## Foreverfox

Jacob said:


> I wanted to use all my wands in this lineup  turns out my event collectibles ended up on the ends which was a happy accident


The ultimate flex right here, i love it!


----------



## skarmoury

ngl this lineup is so clean


----------



## lieryl

can we make all the other rainbow prize collectibles pastel so i can bring them out of my basement


----------



## Foreverfox

I’m sooo happy I was able to achieve this lineup, thanks to some amazing friends!! The bluebirds have a very personal meaning to me, and they protect the opalescent crystals, which protect the enchanted bloom - and the enchanted bloom represents my son! His light shines everyday, no matter what obstacles he faces. All of this on top of my shiny and most favorite eggies


----------



## Roxxy

Why do pixels mean so much? Because they symbolise goals, dreams and friendship 

At the beginning of the fair, the glistening butterfly just took my heart as my dream lineup. I honestly never thought I would achieve a full line but thanks to dear friends I have  I am forever grateful to @The Pennifer  for more than I can ever say and this wouldn’t have been possible without her  I was blown away by the kindness and generosity of my amazing Blue’s Clues dearest friend @Shellzilla_515 gifting me a butterfly  and my beautiful amazing friend @Aquilla for completing my lineup and making my dream come true 

OK,  I’m sorry that was long


----------



## kikotoot

I had a weird number of tickets but managed to put something together with them that I think I like!


----------



## Foreverfox

kikotoot said:


> I had a weird number of tickets but managed to put something together with them that I think I like!
> 
> View attachment 462563


Your collectibles line up so nicely!! I love it!


----------



## kikotoot

Foreverfox said:


> Your collectibles line up so nicely!! I love it!


Thank you so much!! I was putting off buying anything cuz I was feeling lazy with combing through my inventory's dates for potential orderings I could use with the shop's collectibles, saw the shop was closing tomorrow, and got to work


----------



## Cheremtasy

I had to switch my lineup plans a few times, but I came up with something I was eventually happy with, and finally made it a reality today! Definitely couldn't have done it without the help of some friends and amazing people who decided to trade art in exchange for their tickets, and I'm so grateful for them.


----------



## Holla

I’m having trouble finding a new enough Lily of the Valley. I still hope to find one but for now I bought a Rebel Gnome to fill in the space. 

It’s nice to do one row lineups sometimes.


----------



## jadetine

SPOOPY MONTH IS UPON US! 
I will switch back to the Fair items eventually, but I found some nice ingredients for my cauldron:




1. A thorny concoction, filled with a lover's spite.
2. A deadly mushroom, sprouted from cursed earth. 
3. The tell-tale heart, beating still (ISTG I thought the lump of coal was a black heart with the aorta sticking out and not a ribbon, lol).
4. The key to the local haunted disco (looking forward to more purple background collectibles this year, if any).
5. A voodoo doll that has seen much greed and deception.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

jadetine said:


> 3. The tell-tale heart, beating still (ISTG I thought the lump of coal was a black heart with the aorta sticking out and not a ribbon, lol).


oh my god... thats a ribbon?! I thought the same thing!!

Very cool lineup, love the lore. We need more lineup lore around here


----------



## skarmoury

podium lineup!

Never in my wildest dreams did I think I'd be able to do this  It's been a wild ride with all the contests on TBT! I wonder who else has completed the TBT podium set? 



Spoiler: for ref


----------



## Foreverfox

skarmoury said:


> podium lineup!
> 
> Never in my wildest dreams did I think I'd be able to do this  It's been a wild ride with all the contests on TBT! I wonder who else has completed the TBT podium set?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for ref
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 462813


It looks really beautiful!  congratulations!


----------



## Aquilla

Torn between fair collectibles and AUTUMN. Right now I can't contain my autumn decorating fever, so autumn it is! I'm lowkey hoping for more fall-themed/coloured collectibles, so I can diversify my top row.


----------



## Foreverfox

Aquilla said:


> Torn between fair collectibles and AUTUMN. Right now I can't contain my autumn decorating fever, so autumn it is! I'm lowkey hoping for more fall-themed/coloured collectibles, so I can diversify my top row.
> 
> 
> View attachment 462814


It’d be cool if you could alternate the cakes with pumpkin pies! Maybe one day!


----------



## Aquilla

Foreverfox said:


> It’d be cool if you could alternate the cakes with pumpkin pies! Maybe one day!


I was alternating it with mushrooms, but am missing one date ;u; but yes, I’d love something orange like a pumpkin or a pie there!


----------



## Foreverfox

I’ve officially immortalized Midoriya’s Rebel Oarfish forever. Thank you @Midoriya for coming up with this greatness, and thank you @~Kilza~ for selling me  the Rebel gnomes, and @MasterM64 and @IonicKarma for trading with me and making my oarfish a reality! This beauty will be a random pop-up lineup!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I have not only Halloweenified my profile but now I have a great candy lineup! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## skarmoury

Foreverfox said:


> It looks really beautiful!  congratulations!


I forgot to reply, but thank you so much! I'm really thrilled to have all the TBT trophies, it definitely wasn't easy but I'm absolutely grateful and thankful  An absolute pipe dream come true!


----------



## Foreverfox

skarmoury said:


> I forgot to reply, but thank you so much! I'm really thrilled to have all the TBT trophies, it definitely wasn't easy but I'm absolutely grateful and thankful  An absolute pipe dream come true!


And they’re all IN ORDER!! That makes the OCD in my very happy lol. Couldn’t have worked any better!


----------



## Chris

I've a massive love of yellow collectibles. I still need to convince the team to add a banana collectible.  

Currently can't decide whether I prefer the 3 gold/2 silver or 3 silver/2 gold jellies better.


----------



## Holla

Brought out my spooky candy lineup. I can do a full candy lineup if I want as I also have a Pierrot candy but I really like this one with the Pumpkin wand.


----------



## deana

Two plush friends share a cake surrounded by rainbows  I wanted something to show off my crystals and prize collectibles together


----------



## Jacob

I consider these probably my rarest collectibles! Mostly event prizes. I change lineups too fast but I can't help myself


----------



## Nefarious

It's probably not obvious at all, but I like birds.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Got my Gleaming Butterfly Spirit from the raffle!  I’ve said it once but I’ll say it again: the collectibles from this Fair were all gorgeous and I’m sad I only had enough tickets for some of them


----------



## Roxxy

Loving the Halloween lineups but not ready to lose my butterflies 

So as a compromise, magical butterflies and mystical potions


----------



## LittleMissPanda

LittleMissPanda said:


> View attachment 409158
> A group of Boo buddies protecting their most precious treasure, coveted by all: the Star Glow Wand aka source of all Power Stars ​


Hmmm.... Something's different about it this year, but I can't quite put my tongue on it...


----------



## Midoriya

A new autumn/mystical/Halloween lineup that I came up with!  Deep in the darkness of night we're telling ghost stories around the campfire... stories about potions that turn ordinary human beings into voodoo dolls!   

Thank you, @BrokenSanity , @Bob Zombie , and @Alienfish for making it possible!  



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## skarmoury

purple and blue for halloween


----------



## Chris

"Cute" isn't really my aesthetic, so the plushies won't last long, but I wanted something softer looking to go beneath the white and glowy top row and this was an easy solution.



Spoiler: For future reference.


----------



## LadyDestani

I've been reluctant to put away my enchanted fair lineup because it might be my favorite one yet, but I can't let the spooky season pass me by without displaying my newly completed full row of potions. So I'm finally decked out for Halloween!



Spoiler


----------



## Oblivia

I'm really happy with my current enchanted forest avatar and lineup, so I'll immortalize it here since I plan on switching to my Halloween aesthetic in a couple days. 



Spoiler


----------



## Bob Zombie

Just Flick commanding the armies of undead bugs.  Time to take down all vertebrates and other non-arthropods... FOREVER! 🕷


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Blue, purple, and shiny collectibles are my weakness.  I have all my favorite collectibles from the Fair now 



Spoiler: Reference Because Halloween Aesthetic Is Coming


----------



## S.J.

I've just changed my lineup to potions and crystals, but I never saved my previous one here either!


Spoiler:  Previous



This was my "sweet memories" lineup. It's a mix of reminders of past TBT events and collectibles that beautiful friends have gifted to me! Plus amazing drawing of my mush girl by beautiful Aquilla. 







And then my current October lineup! 


Spoiler: New


----------



## Roxxy

Just needed my precious feathers ️


----------



## Iris_T

Spook season upon thee!!  

--


----------



## Oblivia

I do believe it's time... 



Spoiler


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oblivia said:


> I do believe it's time...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 463446


Absolutely legendary, that Dark Candy though


----------



## Oblivia

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> Absolutely legendary, that Dark Candy though


If we want to talk about legendary, look at your flawless vertical color match! The spooky bottom row offset by the pretty and sparkly top row is just so nice to look at. Well done!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oblivia said:


> If we want to talk about legendary, look at your flawless vertical color match! The spooky bottom row offset by the pretty and sparkly top row is just so nice to look at. Well done!


Aw, thank you!  I wasn’t ready to part with my Butterfly Spirits in favor of a spooky aesthetic yet, so I mixed the two together.  Hopefully this weekend I’ll stop being lazy and get out my laptop to adjust my avatar/signature


----------



## Merielle

My Halloween two-row lineup is finally complete!  It's themed entirely around my Code: Realize Halloween aesthetic and I couldn't be happier with how it turned out. ;v;


Spoiler










edited because the image broke ehehe whoops


----------



## xara

my autumn/spooky season lineup for this year! it’s pretty simple, but i honestly love it so much! ya’ll know i can’t create a lineup without my plushies — i love them too much haha. i think the top row of them looks really cute with the bottom row of cake/autumn collectibles! i’m obsessed.  
thank you again @S.J. for the dreamy bear ily <3


Spoiler: for future reference <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I essentially decided my Halloween lineup awhile ago but there is more than one variation, thoughts on which one I should use?


----------



## Foreverfox

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> I essentially decided my Halloween lineup awhile ago but there is more than one variation, thoughts on which one I should use?


Bottom!! Though both are pretty


----------



## BrokenSanity

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> I essentially decided my Halloween lineup awhile ago but there is more than one variation, thoughts on which one I should use?


Both of these are nice
I like the top one with the potions


----------



## Merielle

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> I essentially decided my Halloween lineup awhile ago but there is more than one variation, thoughts on which one I should use?


I love how the top one has the butterflies matching with potions and the crystals with eggs, but I think I prefer the bottom one just for how well the Glowing Butterfly Spirit matches the Will-o'-the-wisp Halloweaster Egg.  They're both gorgeous though!


----------



## LadyDestani

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> I essentially decided my Halloween lineup awhile ago but there is more than one variation, thoughts on which one I should use?


I love them both, but the Cobweb and Will-o'-Wisp Eggs are so shiny and complement the butterflies just a little bit better in my opinion.


----------



## Croconaw

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> -snip-


I like the top one with the potions!!


----------



## xara

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> I essentially decided my Halloween lineup awhile ago but there is more than one variation, thoughts on which one I should use?



oh man, those are both so gorgeous are you fr  i love both, but i gotta vote for the top one — it honestly catches my eye every time i see one of your posts, and i think the potions help the eggs in the middle stand out more.


----------



## Halloqueen

Figured I finally ought to make the post since I've been using this lineup since the Fair ended but I'll probably be changing them out tomorrow.

My current Apple lineup ties into my avatar and signature, that being Idun as she appears in Shin Megami Tensei V. Idun (alternatively Idunn, Iðunn) is a goddess from Norse mythology who keeps apples in an ash wood box, and these apples keep the Norse gods eternally youthful so long as they have access to them; they age if they don't.

The apples seemed like a fun, simple lineup to go for and I like how it all ties together.


----------



## Aquilla

I’m about to attempt a more halloween-y lineup but before I do, I just wanted to leave this here (mainly for future reference for myself haha)






I don’t know if this lineup really screams autumn. I’m not entirely satisfied with it. It’s just a cake shop right now  excited to see what the halloween event might bring


----------



## lieryl

i have been waiting since before the closing ceremony to use this halloween lineup


----------



## BrokenSanity

lieryl said:


> i have been waiting since before the closing ceremony to use this halloween lineup
> 
> View attachment 464282 View attachment 464283
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 464284 View attachment 464285
> View attachment 464286 View attachment 464287 View attachment 464288 View attachment 464289 View attachment 464290


I love the star fragments with the potions and the butterflies! 
nice pink, blue and purple combo!


----------



## skarmoury

Just saw the name color changes come up and holy god my sidebar has transcended 



Spoiler: it ourple


----------



## JellyBeans

thought i'd throw in my halloween collectibles to my fair lineup! was going to have yellow candies on either side but decided to keep the light on the end vs darker in the middle
might play around with it a bit but i'm not quite ready to move on from this top line yet <3


----------



## BrokenSanity

dark one lineup for the time of year
Lobo the wolf howls at the moon


----------



## LadyDestani

I changed my lineup to better match my Dead Tree Wraith aesthetic. I haven't figured out a second row that makes me happy yet, so for now it's just a one liner with my fair mushrooms but I still think it looks nice.



Spoiler


----------



## deana

I also changed my lineup in honour of the Dead Tree Wraiths  aka an excuse to bust out my green collectibles. Didn't have anything else to fill up the bottom row but leaving it at an odd number of collectibles adds to the spooky maybe?


----------



## Chris

Put the Flick Halloweaster Eggs away in order to fully commit to the Dead Tree Wraith aesthetic.     



Spoiler: For future reference.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I GOT A KITTY PLUSH AAAAAAAHHHHH 

I am also now the owner of the very first shadow kitty plush so that's quite an accomplishment lol


----------



## magicaldonkey

i plan to have a potion lineup!! @Rio_'s lineup basically inspired me

the potions in general just look so pretty
the colours, bellissimo

my dream lineup:
bat potion
bloodshot potion
eerie star potion
angel wings potion (the star and angel potions are next to each other due to blues being in both)
raven wings potion

not really thinking about a second row just yet. i don't think i want rainbow candies but also i do?? im torn


----------



## Midoriya

Some cats have joined my lineup!  But these aren't just any cats, they're stealthy ninja cats!  Watch as they play with the potion without breaking it, and frolick around the flowers as well.  Be warned though!  These ninja cats are feisty and can have many victims.   



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## Holla

Plushie lineup! Totally clashes with my Halloween spirit vibes, but I had to show it off for a bit since I finally got enough to pull this off. After a bit it’ll be back to candies.


----------



## kyle on saturn

still not exactly sure how to do the order, but i tried to do a kitty/candy pattern, and one of them has a balloon!


----------



## Snek

I got my first row of potions and my Gastly gang. I'll probably keep this lineup until December.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Had the exact right amount for this!!! 
I hope I don't regret not buying anything else lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^ absolutely legendary 

I still love the lineup w all 3 rainbow candies but I saw someone mention that the angel wings potion and butterfly wand have matching colors so of course I had to display them both! and I found a kitty plush to go in between two of my rainbow candies in case I wanted to swap it in (thanks @/Croconaw!)


----------



## Sheep Villager

Spent my event gold on some sort of goth garden. 
I like the fact it's not super obviously halloween-y so I can use it outside of October. Really wish we had a black pansy variant.

Future ref:


----------



## oak

Gotta post a screenshot of mine cause imma be switching to a Christmas theme in a hot minute


----------



## skarmoury

I love the iridescence of my lineup. 



Spoiler: bad quality


----------



## magicaldonkey

duo!!

i changed my mind about the potion lineup with the rainbow candies


----------



## Midoriya

My ultimate new GhASTLY dream lineup consisting of frolicking shadow kitties eating tasty cakes, and the kitties are safeguarding a raven wings potion while watching a spectacular fireworks show, oh my!


----------



## Holla

Been rocking candies this whole event but managed to get a Rainbow Candy to replace my Pierrot Candy that I’ve now sold. 

I am the candy spirit!


----------



## Biyaya

I put out all of my night sky items and am debating on replacing the fireworks on the right of my super star for fireworks on the left (since we can only have one )!


----------



## Roxxy

Oh I love the fireworks  just wish you could buy another for this event but will stick with the one I have (and save tbt )


----------



## honeyaura

I just simply love the color scheme lol. The Pokeballs are probably the closest to my heart, because of the memories behind them (the search etc).


----------



## JellyBeans

as we're moving out of fully spooky season thought i'd give the halloween collectibles a rest, plus gotta take advantage of the fireworks being active for now! gotta start thinking of a christmas one soon though


----------



## kikotoot

Now if only I had a butterfly wand dated sometime in the 15 seconds between my rosewater potions


----------



## lieryl

never got to embrace the purple aesthetic lmao tryna make up for lost time
























wasn't really interested in the team aspect this whole event but i now hope spirits win in honor of all my homies who are green against their will rn TT


----------



## Roxxy

Angel wings and butterfly wings


----------



## pochy

halloween lineup for once im sad its over so fast


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Somehow my lineup always has blue and/or purple shiny collectibles.  I think I'm doomed to collect all of them 

Also I hope the Christmas event doesn't have many things I like, because I assumed I'd sell my Spectral Preserves to gain back TBT but here we are lmao



Spoiler: Future Reference


----------



## Holla

I felt like it was time to put the candies away. So brought out my enchanted forest one row lineup. I haven’t had any luck date trading to make it symmetrical so this will have to do for now.

Edit: though now that I’ve posted this I’m not sure which way of symmetry would be better… Butterflies on the outside or Lilys? Hmmm…



 







 



Or


----------



## BrokenSanity

I've finished my symmetrical cake one lineup!
I specifically centered these dates around my dream lineup goal so when I can get the rest of these collectables the cakes will stack on top of the bottom for an alternative of my lineup!


----------



## Holla

I am so ready for the release of Pokémon Scarlet and Violet next week so I brought out my Pokémon lineup. Don’t mind the two wannabe Pokémon I didn’t have enough for a full lineup haha…


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Holla said:


> I am so ready for the release of Pokémon Scarlet and Violet next week so I brought out my Pokémon lineup. Don’t mind the two wannabe Pokémon I didn’t have enough for a full lineup haha…


if it helps, alot of pokemon eggs look like yoshi eggs. I don't remember if they are still that way, but the older games had them that way.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Holla said:


> I am so ready for the release of Pokémon Scarlet and Violet next week so I brought out my Pokémon lineup. Don’t mind the two wannabe Pokémon I didn’t have enough for a full lineup haha…


We can pretend the turquoise squid Easter egg is a Inkay?


----------



## Beanz

thought it was about time that i break out the festive collectibles.


----------



## S.J.

Gotta save this one before the Christmas collectibles come out!  I also love this Halloween backdrop!


Spoiler


----------



## Roxxy

Finally a full plushie lineup


----------



## Firesquids

Finally spent my ghostly gold today, going to keep a spoopy lineup until I switch it to Christmas mode in December. Really going to miss my backdrop when it goes in a couple days ;-;


----------



## LadyDestani

Saving my final Halloween line-up here while I still have the gorgeous backdrop to go with it. Really hoping this version of the Bloodlit Copse will make a return some day.



Spoiler


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I don't have a fall line up so, I took out my precious eggs to do a winter line up. It's a combo of new stuff and a throw back to older stuff.


----------



## skarmoury

simple lineup with my favorite collectibles 🫶 most likely a filler until the holiday season!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I really like the bluebird of happiness so I decided after some thought to use my gold for the angel potion instead of fancy kitty because it goes well with my bluebird. And, the chao egg does a nice switch over from the ice cream swirl to darker collectible colors. My bluebird likes ice cream. It hopes to have a chocolate chip cookie in the future. 
But yeah I guess it turned out to be kind of a light blue and yellow line up. I changed over from my stink flowers, in the attempt to postpone bringing Christmas collectibles out. I want to wait until after Thanksgiving. I already made a profile pic and sig for December in Krita waiting to come out.


----------



## Foreverfox

Let the derp army swarm  5 days to go! Avatar and sig by me!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Foreverfox said:


> Let the derp army swarm  5 days to go! Avatar and sig by me!


This line up is so perfect especially after Ash's victory in the anime with Pikachu being the one to finish off the battle.


----------



## Flyffel

So I can now have my rainbow lineup Halloween themed, too. 

To anyone who wins the rainbow candy from the raffle (if I don't): pleeeeease trade it to me so I can can have a full Halloween line!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

idk it's the gay robot uprising lol


----------



## Roxxy

I am blown away (again ) by the kindest, most thoughtful and amazingly generous friend. I honestly  don’t know what i have done to deserve having her in my life   by a very special gift from @The Pennifer. Can’t honestly believe I now have Celeste and a totally perfect plushie lineup  Thank you to @Foreverfox for helping to make a dream come true


----------



## Aquilla

Uncertain what to do because I'm definitely over halloween, but not in the mood for Christmas, so house eggs it is ~


----------



## JemAC

Recently achieved a collectible dream of getting a Dreamy Egg and decided on a green/pink line-up with some collectibles that seemed to work well together to include the egg and my 2 favourite plushies


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I didn't participate in the fair or recent events at all since I've been busy with life but, I did manage to get a kitty from @jadetine !! I LOVE cats so I had to have just at least one and of course I saw luna when I saw this cat so, I gave her a sailor moon reference. The rest is just combo of my favorite collectibles I have. They're either from past friends or have messages I love. (The prismatic egg is as close to the Dreamy egg I'll ever get). Idk it's just pastel cute !! My Melody is my favorite Sanrio character so I'm glad I have two eggs who surround the rainbow egg!! It's all just a big family which live in their cute house (う) <3

Christmas line up will come back but I wasn't feeling it rn..(plus the pup plushies are technically from Christmas so it's half there)


----------



## LittleMissPanda

​It's that time of year again as Game Freak continues pumping out those Pokémon games, and with Scarlet and Violet just around the corner, here's how I celebrate my love for the franchise!  The *RED* balloon represents fire starters - Charmander, Cyndaquil, Torchic, Chimchar, Tepig, Fennekin, Litten, Scorbunny and Fuecoco - the *GREEN* balloon represents grass starters - Bulbasaur, Chikorita, Treecko, Turtwig, Snivy, Chespin, Rowlet, Grookey and Sprigatito - and the *BLUE* balloon represents water starters - Squirtle, Totodile, Mudkip, Piplup, Oshawott, Froakie, Popplio, Sobble and Quaxly. Wow, 9 generations and STILL going?? 

Each balloon is also arranged in order of the original games in Japan - back in 1996, what started off as an innocent game about catching and collecting monsters, having them fight to the death and taking little kids' allowance, has now evolved into a multi-billion brand, global phenomenon which to this day, still dominates, for good or worse. Lots of hits, lots of misses, but no matter what they dish out, we eat it up. Why? I don't know, go ask your local professor lol

Moon Balls because they're my favorite, and of course, we have eggs. Pokémon Eggs (a sort of incubator) with fun, cute, familiar patterns. Well that's all, smell ya later!


----------



## xara

pretty blueish one-liner until it’s december and i can whip out my christmas lineup for this year.  i haven’t done a one-liner since i first started getting into collectibles and didn’t have many, but i like it! simple but beautiful. 


Spoiler: for future reference <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xara said:


> pretty blueish one-liner until it’s december and i can whip out my christmas lineup for this year.  i haven’t done a one-liner since i first started getting into collectibles and didn’t have many, but i like it! simple but beautiful.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for future reference <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 469317



One liners are underrated!  Sometimes you just have a row that deserves the spotlight


----------



## Midoriya

There's an old legend passed down in Ecruteak City in the Johto region... that one who has the Rainbow Feather can summon a Pokemon from the skies...

What they didn't tell you is that there's another legend as well... that in the Bell Tower, one who has the famed Pave Pink Feathers can summon some special Gastlys!  These Gastlys have raised stats and can be grown into powerful Gengars, which can also mega evolve and Gigantamax!  



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## Chris

I'm not sure if I'm happy with my top row or not. I might trade out the butterflies for the white/blue and rose crystals. 



Spoiler: For future reference


----------



## Foreverfox

Wasn’t _entirely_ ready to get rid of my Pokemon aesthetic, but man, that was a lot of yellow for a long time! Crystal pokeball matches my fair crystals and my signature matches my nightmare eggs!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

On one side, the color white represents conquest through sacrifice, a delicate beauty and the will to protect others at all costs, and on the other side, the color black represents power in its most twisted form, a darkness that lives quietly in us all, a taste of temptation - the eternal, classic fight of good vs. evil, the angel vs. devil  now which side are you on? And why is there a cat in the middle of all this strife and struggle?? Well believe it or not, there was once a battle that waged between spirits and wraiths, but there was one thing they could all agree on, no matter how bitter they may have felt toward one another: dogs and cats had a strange charm over them, very easily taking over the entire glade, and one little kitty decided to take home a prize - and along with several souls trapped in jars - of her own, a wickedly-wonderful treat known as the Wix Candy! And the humans? Just toys to her!

One of my most unique, if not _the_ most unique lineup I own, simply because of the black and white feathers. The Final Boss Feathers represent the state of being undecided if they should be on the side of good or evil, because as humans we tend to overthink our choices sometimes, and we regret the things we do or say sometimes, but that's how we learn, for better or worse. Some of us can be fixed, some can't.


----------



## LadyDestani

A simple Christmas lineup made up of mostly blues, purples, and whites.



Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x

i love this pie sm lol

I couldn't figure out what else to bring out so I just went w a nice green theme and I sprinkled in a few colorful feathers for good measure 
also the key lime pie is best friends w the tasty cake


----------



## skarmoury

got a shiny new moonball today so I wanted to showcase it along with the star wand 

also, speaking of wands and this specific lineup,


----------



## Bluebellie

Just my Christmas lineup.
I’ve been working on it for a while.
A little bit of webs, a little bit of snowflakes.

Thank you all who helped!


----------



## Merielle

New Christmas lineup!  Had to show off my lovely Yule Log. ;v; I might replace the 2021 Holiday Candy Cane if I find something that works better in the upcoming holiday event, but I'm pretty happy with it for now.  Hoping for something pretty and with at least a touch of dark green to go over my Green Feather, since I've got some vertical symmetry going with the colors, center collectibles aside.


----------



## Roxxy

Dancing butterflies in a Sakura garden  (I will try a Christmas lineup soon but it will be very random )


----------



## kikotoot

Trying something a little asymmetric


----------



## Roxxy

Ok, was just going to do a simple one line Christmas lineup. Then I added the perfect Angel wings and think they look perfectly Christmas. Yes/no? Don’t have many Christmas collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Roxxy said:


> Ok, was just going to do a simple one line Christmas lineup. Then I added the perfect Angel wings and think they look perfectly Christmas. Yes/no? Don’t have many Christmas collectibles



Angel Wings Potion is very Christmas, I requested it to be used as a tree topper in a signature I commissioned (may or may not be visible right now, I have about 5 signatures total lmao)


----------



## Romaki

I bought ten of these candies. One of them turned. I don't get collectibles tbh.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Christmas and Blue!!!!


----------



## Sheep Villager

Went to make a snowflake themed line up and accidentally came out of it with a 2020 candycane one. I'll likely change it out later but I kind of like it? Enough to want to show it off and keep it up for a while, at least.

Really the thing that will make me swap will likely be the christmas lights collectibles. I love using those for lineups despite being a grinch.

Future ref:


----------



## xara

celeste brings the holiday treats, dino brings the festivities. 


Spoiler: for future reference <3


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

christmas!! ft. cute animal plushies with candies


----------



## Holla

Brought out my Christmas lineup. Still really happy with it even a year later.


----------



## Roxxy

Very special Christmas lights from dear friends(your friendship and messages mean the world to me thank you ) and my first candy cane. I have 2 so hopefully this year will have 3 (sorry I need 5 so will be around to annoy you all for a long time )





Edit: when doing Christmas lineup remembering photo my lineup has to include the beautiful art from my amazingly talented friend Renn)


----------



## jadetine

I am so blessed to have generous friends-- I think this year I have been less social since I stopped playing Animal Crossing. I can feel the distance I'm putting between myself and others (both here and in real life)... and yet my lineup is still filled with lights! I'm so moved. Thank you for keeping me in your thoughts.


----------



## Oblivia

Just so much Christmas.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Once again, just like last year, the snow bunnies have come out of hiding! Time to play all winter long in the fresh white snow!  Having snuck away from the palace, the princess goes to the winter woods to meet up with her beloved snow bunnies, bringing them a basket of tasty winter treats! Yule Log and Christmas Gold Candy! Together, the friends look up at the sky as the sight of the beautiful aurora fills them with warmth, keeping away the chill of the night. Soon, snowflakes start to fall and the merry little group dance to the music of the Festive Bells~


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Since I'm hardly here I won't get gifts this year so, I'm showing off old ones I did get ! I really like how this lay out turned out and im happy if it even worked out and matches my icon <3


----------



## Aquilla

I'm so grateful and moved by all the Christmas lights I have received by my lovely friends here on the forums, I am completely blown away! I will put them up again on Christmas Eve and Christmas day! Until then I wanted to activate some of my Christmas collectibles and this happy accident happened.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

i couldn't resist putting this lovely heart wand in my lineup so I made a little holiday thing with my wands, my two favorite candy canes, and some lights. I got sooooo many lights I kinda didn't even want to put some away, I really appreciate everyone who took the time and funds to send me lights  

ty again @/Foreverfox for the wand, I will always treasure it as I know you'll take good care of my aurora eggie


----------



## Roxxy

This isn’t a Christmas lineup but it is a Christmas miracle   I can’t find words to say how I am so amazed and happy to finally have my very own Glam Feather!!! I am so grateful and thankful to @LadyDestani 

Forever thankful to my dearest friend @The Pennifer for all the beautiful feathers. Dreams do come true in friendship and collectibles. You are my stars and my rock


----------



## The Pennifer

Roxxy said:


> This isn’t a Christmas lineup but it is a Christmas miracle   I can’t find words to say how I am so amazed and happy to finally have my very own Glam Feather!!! I am so grateful and thankful to @LadyDestani
> 
> Forever thankful to my dearest friend @The Pennifer for all the beautiful feathers. Dreams do come true in friendship and collectibles. You are my stars and my rock


Oh my word! If that isn’t the prettiest feather collectible lineup I ever did see! I am so happy to have contributed and more than delighted to have gifted my precious Collectible collection to you, dear Roxxy 
Thank you, @LadyDestrani for making the missing Glam feather dream come true!!
I don’t come on the forum very much these days, but when I do and see things like this, it truly makes my heart smile!!


----------



## skarmoury

I super love the nighttime sidebar bg!  it goes super well with my rainbow lineup 



Spoiler


----------



## Cheremtasy

This lineup is fleeting, as it'll only last a few more days but I think it's super cute?  I'm glad that the bottom row can still work as a one liner once the top row doesn't work at the very least. ^^'



Spoiler



Night time





I also honestly like how day time looks too


----------



## LambdaDelta

one year closer to caneception


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

rainbow !!


----------



## LambdaDelta

LambdaDelta said:


> one year closer to caneception
> View attachment 474286





egg update


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

LambdaDelta said:


> View attachment 474377
> egg update


edit: ahhaa it just appeared in my inventory


----------



## ~Kilza~

I figured I would show off 2 of the latest holiday gifts. Glad it didn't take much effort to get them to alternate after I did my trades.


Spoiler: Line-up


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

really love my cozy Christmas 1-liner


Spoiler: spoiler








all the new Christmas collectibles are just so cute!


----------



## kikotoot

the red holiday candles have such a cute glow, I couldn't not line them up as if they're on top of a hearth with stockings hanging below


----------



## Roxxy

It was going to be a cute one liner with fab new Christmas collectables  then I thought at Christmas plushies just had to be included


----------



## skarmoury

Absolutely over the moon with the Cocoa. It looks so brilliant beside my trophy collection  We need more cozy and brown collectibles I swear


Spoiler: food lineup real






it honestly looks so good with the bg!


----------



## kyle on saturn

very much embracing an all blue lineup right now!


Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## jiny

my one liner of plushies


----------



## Sharksheep

Finally got a nice wintery lineup


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

A row of blue holiday collectibles with some hot cocoa, and another row of Christmas lights with a tasty cake to go with the drinks. Couldn't go without my lovely Tetris grid, of course.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

HAPPY *GREEN* MIX AND MATCH YAY! thank you again @michealsmells for my lettuce egg i love it so muchieee


----------



## LadyDestani

Updated my Christmas lineup again to use my favorite new collectibles: the 2022 Candy Cane, Hanukkah Candy, and Silent Night Bauble. Tossed in some of my favorite older Christmas collectibles plus the Blue Rosewater and Angel Wings Potions to color match with the candy and bauble.



Spoiler


----------



## magicaldonkey

christmas lineup baybee, alongside star fragments courtesy of 2 legends. am hoping that oblivia's egg is permanent 



Spoiler: about to bookmark this up


----------



## Alienfish

top: christmas, also the duck is the best collectible hands down.
bottom: cute+ rafflesia being best flower.


----------



## Firesquids

Cozy cocoa and cookies


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

A blue and white lineup to match my chilly-looking aesthetic!  The Christmas collectibles look a little off background-wise but they’re pretty nonetheless.


----------



## BrokenSanity

wait guys
I decided to just activate 10 of my favorite collectables I own and this happy accident happened 
honestly this could be a permanent lineup
gingerbread man and hot cocoa can let me make so many lineups now


----------



## Firesquids

BrokenSanity said:


> wait guys
> I decided to just activate 10 of my favorite collectables I own and this happy accident happened
> honestly this could be a permanent lineup
> gingerbread man and hot cocoa can let me make so many lineups now
> View attachment 475151


Absolutely beautiful, your best lineup yet!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I couldn't pick just one to show so I'll post both of them, I feel so blessed to be able to put these lineups together, it's like a dream come true. I started my collectible game back in 2017 and if you had told me over 5 years later I would have so many gorgeous collectibles (from some truly amazing friends) I prob wouldn't have believed you. but here they are, in all their glory! the bottom row especially has got to be one of my favorite one-liners of all time  









I see these lineups and collectibles as proof that there are some truly amazing people on here, and I'm so grateful to be a part of this community. I honestly think this place has saved me from sinking further into depression on multiple occasions. as silly as that sounds, I really am so grateful to be here, to chat with everyone, to participate in events, and have an opportunity to make lifelong friends. to some people these tiny little pixel images might be just that, pixel images, but to me they represent all the love and friendship I've gotten (and given) from being a member here. so for that I say thank you all, idk where I would be without ya


----------



## Blink.

immortalizing this because I got to kinda sorta match my PFP(gift from @Miharu)
much joy, so sparkle


----------



## Midoriya

Just your daily reminder lineup reminding us all that fireworks are displayable today!   



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## xara

temporary one-liner while the magical fireworks are visible, ft. my new beautiful special snowflake! 


Spoiler: for future reference <3


----------



## lieryl

my dream of owning two snowflakes is real 🥹


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

a cat having hot cocoa by the fire while the world celebrates the new year


Spoiler


----------



## KittenNoir

The plushies celebrating the new year gathered around watching the fireworks 





This is one of my new favourite line ups


----------



## skarmoury

magical girl lineup 


Spoiler: heh


----------



## Firesquids

Double snowflake, best candy cane, and the starry night sky.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I guess this will be the line-up that'll be in place while I disappear into the void for awhile. A lot of mixed emotions about that top row for undisclosed reasons.


Spoiler: Line-up


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Blue and purple theme with a bit of white mixed in.  I wish more people used the Butterfly Spirits in lineups because they’re gorgeous!  I like them even more than my favorite Easter Eggs, which is saying something 



Spoiler: Future Reference


----------



## Roxxy

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> Blue and purple theme with a bit of white mixed in.  I wish more people used the Butterfly Spirits in lineups because they’re gorgeous!  I like them even more than my favorite Easter Eggs, which is saying something
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Future Reference


Butterfly spirits are my favourite  promise when fireworks go, butterflies will glow


----------



## Holla

Felt like switching away from Christmas. I also just realized I now have 5 winner/staff fave exclusive collectibles so I’ve made a mini one row lineup with them for now.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Some blue and purple collectibles (with a hint of black and white) to match my avatar.


----------



## Firesquids

Duckies in a bauble bath.🫧


----------



## Aquilla

Need to immortalize this current situation. I will miss my blue username and matching backdrop so bad ;u; also loving the night backdrop matching the night collectibles so well! Thank you @Roxxy for lending me the white star frag, you made it infinitely more pleasing with the symmetry ^^


----------



## Fye

finished my four seasons lineup! Glad the seasonal collectibles finally fit into their corners




huge ty to @mogyay for the pie and @BungoTheElf for the date trade!


----------



## jiny

heres mine!! utilizing my sakuras <3


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I got a duck

Idk why

But

I got a DUCK


----------



## Cosmic-chan

ACTUALLY I CHANGED IT AGAIN

There is ONLY CUTE in my line up.

I LOVE THE PLUSHIE COLLECTIBLES YEAAAH SANRIO TOO YEAAAH !! RAINBOW EGG !!

"Its not balanced" IDC IT LOOKS CUTE ITS THE CUTEST LINE UP I GOT


----------



## lieryl

Spoiler: •



last year @Miharu surprised me with a heart wand and and this year @Blink. chucked a star wand at me  ILY TWO SO MUCH i never thought id be able to get wands from my favorite people 🥹 THANK YOU HOMIES ):



they r keeping the eggs warm!!


----------



## xara

rainbow, shiny egg and a tonne of plushies... what could be better than that? 


Spoiler: for future reference <3


----------



## digimon

lily of the valley have me in a chokehold fr 
there may never be a more perfect collectible i fear


----------



## AlyssaAC

My simple one liner lineup. The colors and everything are actually pretty good! I’m going to be sticking with this one for awhile until I start earning more collectibles.


----------



## Roxxy

As promised, the fireworks have now gone 

Now gleaming butterflies are dancing and glowing in the starry night sky   




This is definitely one of my favourite lineups


----------



## xSuperMario64x

always tryin new stuff with these wands  figured I would break out the WAH eggies for this special occasion lol, I'll prob end up switching back to my other lineup though





edit: how could I forget?? the pies??? I made this current lineup to support not only my favorite collectible row EVER but also my pumpkin pie and key lime pie!!
(as well as the bird and kitty friends, could be interpreted as my friendship with @/Shellzilla_515, and a little rainbow never hurt!)



I never knew I could love a pie collectible so much lol, we need more! like a cherry pie or banana cream


----------



## LittleMissPanda

A bit of *winter blue,* a bit of *spring pink...* It's around this time of year when two neighbors in the animal forest, Mint and Ruby, decide to return to the garden once again, and share in the happy moments, as well as the sad... Because the holidays are over now, and young buds are blossoming, and while some of us cling to wintry memories, others are ready to open the door to spring. There's beauty to be found yet in the snow, so don't wish it away so soon. When the warm, playful wind comes back, let it wrap around you like a hug you never knew you missed~


----------



## jadetine

Busting out all my reds for the upcoming Lunar New Year! I really adore that turnip!
(I wish I had saved some red flowers for this, because I have this neurotic need not to keep/display multiples of collectibles, but oh well...)


----------

